# Racers Edge 1/18 Scale Racing



## k1m

Goodtime racing continues here in Pa. It's cold and snowy outside but the racing is hot every Sunday at noon at the 4H building at the McKean County Fairgrounds in Smethport Pa.
This weeks results:
Racers Edge R/C Racing & Hobbies - DECEMBER 1, 2002 

-- BuRP - A MAIN -- 
pos car laps time name id avg.mph 
1 3 31 5:04.69 Don Weimer 20 9.57 
2 8 31 5:07.49 Kim Fortner 9 9.48 
3 2 29 5:08.91 Chris Burrows 16 8.83 
4 5 29 5:10.82 Rick Morgan 22 8.77 
5 7 27 5:07.18 Johna Simar 25 8.27 
6 9 26 5:00.53 Joy Fortner 11 8.13 
7 4 21 5:10.67 Barb Morgan 23 6.36 


Don's getting tired of 2nd and he's really coming on strong. He and I had a real dog fight to the finish. He's pretty smooth, he knows how to go fast. Go slow - right Bud? 
So far 3 of us are in the 30+ lap club, Me, Don, & Chris. Rick is SO close! Johna found out what a new motor can do, now she has to keep it on the carpet!


----------



## k1m

*Alittle track background*

The track at Racers Edge is a carpet road course, about 138 feet in length. We run clockwise starting at the lower righthand corner with the finish line about 3/4 of the way down the back straight stretch. A good line thru the 3 180 degree turns is the only way to make good time and you don't want to hug the inside on the backstretch or you won't be able to see your mini racer, but you'll probably hear it when it thumps into the wooden center section.  
For more info, the website is here:
http://www.racersedgerc.com


----------



## k1m

You can check on the results of all the races every week here:
http://www.racersedgerc.com/races.html

Or join in on the track talk here on Hobby Talk:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14798&pagenumber=18

Another view:


----------



## 2slow00

K1m great looking track. Wish we were closer. Our groups combined would make for some good racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## kanesurfguru

2slow00,

It's only about 2.5hrs away, we made it out there for the outside races, a couple of time, you guys (including BUD) should make an appearance here. It would be a blast to have all of you and us on the track for a great BRP battle. Maybe we could even talk our cook into whipping up a great big bowl of chili for you guys mmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## 2slow00

Kanesurfguru, I would like to visit but I have to rely on some else to drive. Pretty sad I can race BRP cars but I can't see well enough to drive on the road. The chili sound good. Come back to BRP world headquarters next summer and I'll cook the dogs.:hat:


----------



## kanesurfguru

2slow00

You drive a hard bargain, and you make a mean dog. I'm sure going to try and make it out again, you guys were a blast, you made us feel right at home, except for the few PA jokes  

Maybe you guys could get enough interest to come to our little track to hire a bus, that would be the way to go, you could party all the way here and home.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Donalbain

*Thanks for the invite...not!*

Great little thread ya' got here! Had to track & follow KSG to find it though!:lol: 

K1m's being modest though, he's been dominating the class for the last four weeks! I believe I had better luck negotiating traffic that day (12/1) which is half of the "go fast" approach. Rick may be "so close" but no one is out of ear-shot of KSG's revs!

L8R

Don


----------



## Nil

2slow00:

I'm gonna try a road trip to Toledo; if that works out we may have to talk about showing these guys (wrecks, that is). Let's see, we'd have to leave Cuyahoga Falls about 8:00, which means I'd have to pull out by 6:45. Sunday morning? Well, maybe.


----------



## 2slow00

Nil, sounds good to me. Are you racing this week at the Gate?


----------



## Nil

I'll be there!


----------



## k1m

2slowoo & Nil: Hope to share a drivers stand with you one of these days. Snookie's chili is the *best*!

Well, I managed to shoe horn a Big Block motor (Watt Age 370) into my Fun Won. It's a tight fit, but thanks to Bud's conversion kit #352, it went pretty smooth. This motor runs in reverse rotation than a 16d, so the top pod plate has to be flipped and the axle goes in the other way, so the spur gear is on the right. Other than that, the addition of 2 spacers to the damper post, and a short spring on the top is all that needs done. I've decided to gear it 52/7, and I took Bud's advise and filed off some of the splines on the motor shaft before pressing the pinion on. One thing that I had to do was solder some motor leads onto the Big Block, because there isn't room to solder once the motor is bolted in, and my ESC wires weren't long enough to solder them on first.

I don't plan to race my Mini Mod tomorrow, I'm going to give the SC18 another try since the carpet has smoothed out alot. But I'm going to take a few laps with the Mod during practice and I may be able to get some lap times for comparison next week.
Don't know how it'll handle, but it sounds like it has some serious revs. :devil:


----------



## Nil

Have fun. Bud says they handle kinda like a Chevette with a 454!


----------



## OvalmanPA

What happened to ya bunch of pansies?? Ya'all left Johna, Mom, and Myself to battle it out in the main since the only micro there was a no go too. Got my first 30 lap run of the season and Johna and I had ourselves a pretty good battle.


----------



## Donalbain

*Outstanding!*

Glad you guys had a great race! The day was getting a tad too long. Had to get home & to bed.

Don


----------



## okracer

*lol*

man bud can i use that line "handles like a chevette with a 454" i love it its outragious i laughed for 10 min:lol:


----------



## k1m

*Big Block/Fun Won*

I'd say Bud's description is pretty close, too. The first time I squeezed the trigger, "Da Wedge" literally roared to life! I don't think my spur gear liked turning the other way by the sound of it. But after a check of the gear mesh, it quieted down and I was VERY pleased with the speeds I could reach on the oval track during open practice. I was afraid it would be nearly out of control, but it just felt alot faster with alittle push. Later when I tried it on the road course, I noticed that my car tended to carry alot more speed into the corners after I let off the throttle. Even to the point of having to tap the brakes to keep from over shooting the turns. In the pits I noticed that the amount of time the motor runs after letting off the throttle is probably twice what it is with the 16d motor. The Big Block seemed to run cooler also and run time doesn't seem to be a factor either. Another point worth mentioning I think is the standard motor mounting screws that came with the conversion kit that allow you to tighten the motor right down without binding it up at all.

If your track allows "mod" motors, or if you just want some ballistic speed to play with, you might want to try one. Keep in mind that Orion calls it a "Big Block"($30+),another name is "Speed 300" ($20+), Watt Age sells them as "370" ($10), but they're basicly the same Mabuchi motor with different packaging.


----------



## BudBartos

K1m >> Pretty fast!!! I had a guy actually faster than the 1/10th cars with his BRP and speed 300. Hang on


----------



## k1m

Bud: You bet!! A couple of times I miss judged a turn and launched my Fun Won over the PVC (much to my audience's pleasure). I'm planning on doing some more testing Tuesday (practice nite)with "Da Wedge". I think I can get the hang of all that power, but for now it's alittle out of control - *GOTTA LOVE IT!!*

I ran the SC18 in the races this week, but had some trouble with traction rolls. I was running stock tires, but I have the fronts we ran at BRP World Headquarters (purple?). I have a TON of steering with the SC18, I think steering rate is on 7. Maybe I should try some orange fronts?

Is anyone running spacers under the front plate to increase caster? Lets see...more caster, less turn into turn - more turn coming out, right?


----------



## BudBartos

K1m.. Those tires are too soft for carpet. You need the orange ones.


----------



## Donalbain

> Is anyone running spacers under the front plate to increase caster? Lets see...more caster, less turn into turn - more turn coming out, right?


Best I can do is: "A greater amount of caster will make the car turn in more aggressively, but the amount of steering will tend to diminish toward the middle of the turn."


----------



## OvalmanPA

One washer under the front plate on mine. Hard to tell if it helps greatly but it does seem to help some with steering.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Took K1Ms "da wedge" for about half a pack of laps tonight. It's just plain silly!!! The little thing is kind of like an 1/18 scale rocket, you just point the little beast and shoot.  The power output is amazing and it's pretty instantanious too. We had a guy running 1/12 scale and down the straight da wedge was pretty much the same speed! Power baby............oh, oh, oh. :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

*Yeee-Hawww*

All I need now is a '69 Dodge Charger BRP body! Tonites practice with Da Wedge yeilded some low 8 sec laps and some spectacular leaps and tumbles over the barriers. Bo & Luke Duke would have been proud! Better than a sec per lap increase, and Ovalman's right - I could run right with 1/12 scale car on the back stretch, but I need more steering to keep up through the turns. I actually even broke something on my Fun Won!! First thing to break was a rear body post, you don't suppose pancaking it on it's roof a dozen times had anything to do with it do you? :lol: Those plow disks are great launching pads!

Rick's in the 30+ lap club now with Johna knocking on the door....Who's next??


----------



## RAFster

*General Lee/Dukes of Hazard...*

You'll have to talk Bolink or Parma 
(one of them had the '69 Charger body and a decal set for the General Lee) 
into resizing the body for 18th scale. 

RAFster


----------



## k1m

Wouldn't it be neat to stuff an SC18 chassis under one of the Die Cast collectable 1/18 Scale bodys? But why? I wouldn't dare to drive it....things keep jumping right out in front of me!


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profiles:*

Just for the fun of it, I'm going to try to do some driver profiles of the racers here at our local track. I decided to start with this particular racer because it's kinda his fault that the BuRPs got started in this area, he had the first BRP I had ever seen. It definately started something, and now there are 10 - 15 BuRP racers in a 30 mile area which is alot for rural Pa.

*DRIVER PROFILE:* John Rezzelle
Username: KaneSurfGuru
Location: Kane, Pa.
Website: http://rezzellescomputer.rite2u.com
*BuRP PROFILE:*
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won
ESC: Gm V3R
Servo: Hobbico CS12MG
Reciever: Hitec DCX
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 

Strengths: Major Rpm, definate Need for Speed
Weakness: Seems that if there's trouble somewhere on the track, KSG 
is in the middle of it somehow. 
:lol:


----------



## Donalbain

*Outstanding!!!*

Deadly accurate profile! Cool idea. Let's here it for KSG!:hat:


----------



## OvalmanPA

My favorite part of the whole thing is "it's kinda his fault that the BuRPs got started in this area". In my opinion, best fault anyone could have going FOR them.  Thanks Big John for showing us a great class to have some fun in. BTW K1M, cool idea.


----------



## k1m

*results*

Racers Edge R/C Racing & Hobbies - DECEMBER 15, 2002

-- BuRP - A MAIN --
pos car laps time name id avg.mph
1 8 31 5:05.43 Chris Burrows 13 9.54
2 2 30 5:03.57 Kim Fortner 17 9.29
3 4 30 5:07.16 Don Weimer 30 9.18
4 5 26 5:11.31 Rick Morgan 8 7.85
5 3 26 5:11.76 Joy Fortner 18 7.84
6 1 21 5:14.40 Laura Burrows 15 6.28
7 9 18 5:13.78 Barb Morgan 9 5.39
8 7 15 5:11.27 Johna Simar 6 4.53

This weeks racing was dominated by Chris in his "taxi" Fun Won. He's downright ruthless!  We freight trained around the course for quite a few laps, but less mistakes made him "da man" this week. My SC18 is handling alot better with the orange fronts, but I suspect a servo problem as it doesn't seem to center predictably. I found my self lifting halfway down the backstretch to keep it under control. We gotta fix that, for sure! 

I tried some of the "new" 2/3A cells this week. When cycled, their numbers are VERY close to those of the Krypyonite packs we've been running with about .5 oz savings in weight. On the track, I couldn't honestly see any difference at all. More about these cells later.


----------



## Micro_Racer

k1m -- I love the idea of a racer profile! I would like to see the racer with their ride!!! Keep the 2/3A cell testing data comming! Bud has a new pro chassis...should have some pics soon.


----------



## k1m

*DRIVER PROFILE*

*DRIVER PROFILE:* Laura Burrows 
Location: Bradford, Pa.
Username: LLB
*BuRP PROFILE:*
Chassis: SC18 
ESC: MC230CR
Servo: Futaba 148
Reciever: HPI RF-1
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 

Strengths: Biggest hair on driverstand, she's not afraid to rub tires with anyone.
Weakness: Her pitman Chris doesn't fully charge her batterys so he's faster.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice Bug body...are you using the HPI tire adapters?


----------



## Nil

Hey, guys, ever get frustrated when you carefully format race results and mush shows up on HobbyTalk? Use the code tag, near the bottom of the help page.



Code:


pos car laps   time    name        id avg.mph
1    8   31  5:05.43 Chris Burrows 13   9.54
2    2   30  5:03.57 Kim Fortner   17   9.29
3    4   30  5:07.16 Don Weimer    30   9.18
4    5   26  5:11.31 Rick Morgan    8   7.85
5    3   26  5:11.76 Joy Fortner   18   7.84
6    1   21  5:14.40 Laura Burrows 15   6.28
7    9   18  5:13.78 Barb Morgan    9   5.39
8    7   15  5:11.27 Johna Simar    6   4.53

Use spaces instead of tabs to line things up. I use Courier font in NotePad to compose for these.


----------



## RAFster

Yeah, I saw that TRC has came out with 5 spokes that look like those on Laura's bug...nice bug! Flower Power!

K1M could you add tires or wheels used...

Bug body looks huge on the SC18!

I tried the TRCs with Magenta Fronts (harder) and Pink (soft) rears and had traction rolling problems with the car.
I didn't think they were suitable for the SC18.

RAFster


----------



## LLB

Hey all... It's me the one with the big hair  !! Great racing on Sunday... Too bad my pit crew was on vacation  Great pic of my BUG k1m! Talk to you all later.


----------



## canbquik

hello racers edgers... I enjoyed the "taxi" comment, & look forward to 'shuttling' everyone again sunday.:devil:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Cool........a pair of "Burrows" are finally here with us. Make sure you keep track of the track thread over in the off road portion of the site too guys. Haha........big hair, I love it! 

Nil........thanks for the tip. I knew there was a way to do that but just wasn't sure how. :thumbsup: BTW.........there shouldn't need to be any formatting with the results we do since I take it right from Autoscore. Have to see next week.


----------



## RAFster

Ovalman...
When you use the "Code" tag it doesn't format the text. What that tag does is to maintain the spacing, it actually uses a constant width style on the text, so that whatever it looks like coming in will be what it looks like when it posts. Proportional spacing and kerning is turned off. It is like using Courier font in a Word document.

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos

K1m>> What is your racing schedule there???


----------



## k1m

Bud: We race every Sunday thru March with last race on March 30th. Racing starts around noon.
http://www.racersedgerc.com/schedule.html


----------



## BudBartos

K1m >> OK thanks! Maybe we will have to do a road trip


----------



## LLB

Ovalman... Thanks for the tip on the off road... will check it out soon  

k1m... did you get my threatening e-mail??? :lol:


----------



## Nil

OvalmanPA said:


> *. . . there shouldn't need to be any formatting with the results we do since I take it right from Autoscore.*


 I believe you're right; I think Autoscore essentially uses a "print to file" type function and pretends like it's going to an old fashioned fixed pitch printer. I.e., it pads with spaces to make columns. So all should be well.


----------



## k1m

Bud: That would really be cool! We don't really have a "big race" during the season like a trophy race....we just race for the fun of it! But fun we do have! :lol: 
Gather up Nil, 2slowoo, RAFster, and the rest of you Ohio guys and come on over!
MicroRacer: Yes, those are HPI wheels/tires with BRP adapters on Laura's bug. All she needed was a thumping stereo to make it complete!
Nil: I see what you mean about making columns on results report, and I'm somewhat familiar with html and vB code, but I'm also somewhat thick headed and I'm not sure what code specifically you mean. I just cut/paste the results from ovalman's website. Any help would be appreciated. :hat: 
LLB: Got your mail, thanx. BTW - IMHO, IAS! (By the way - In my humble opinion, I ain't scared!)


----------



## RAFster

When you are posting CODE it looks like this. 
^ This is not CODED...


Code:


When you are posting CODE it looks like this.

^ This is CODED...

How do you apply CODE to text?
In the block of buttons above the "Your Reply" box when posting a reply you see buttons for "http://" "@" "IMG" "#" "PHP" "List" "Quote"
# is the CODE button. Select it and then paste your info into the popup box.
That's how you do it...

You use the: 
IMG button to add a link to a photo 
http:// button to add a weblink like: http://www.brpracing.com 

@ is used for email addresses (select this and someone can click on your name to send a reply in their mailer)
Email RAFster click here

Don't know how or what PHP is...

List button is to code a numbered or alpha list.

Quote to handle text like this: 


> quote of the day, be kind to small children and small animals for they may bite!


This help?

BTW, I'm 2 hours or 2.5 hours farther than the rest of these guys...I live in a NE suburb of Columbus.

RAFster
David


----------



## LLB

A thumping stereo???

We'll have to check with Ovalman on the rules for sound systems!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Stereo plus hydraulics w/16 switches.....That would be Da Bomb (or Da Bug!!!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Nil

k1m said:


> * I just cut/paste the results from ovalman's website. *


 That should work just fine; I just tested it. The only thing is; I'm not sure about the buttons RAFster mentioned since they require Java to work (I'm overly paranoid!). I hand code per the instructions on the help page.

If in doubt, use the "Preview" button.  You will likely need to adjust spacing a bit by removing leading spaces.


----------



## k1m

*test*



Code:


-- BuRP - A MAIN --
pos car laps time name id avg.mph
1 8 31 5:05.43 Chris Burrows 13 9.54
2 2 30 5:03.57 Kim Fortner 17 9.29
3 4 30 5:07.16 Don Weimer 30 9.18
4 5 26 5:11.31 Rick Morgan 8 7.85
5 3 26 5:11.76 Joy Fortner 18 7.84
6 1 21 5:14.40 Laura Burrows 15 6.28
7 9 18 5:13.78 Barb Morgan 9 5.39
8 7 15 5:11.27 Johna Simar 6 4.53

 Looks the same....


----------



## RAFster

Did it line up before when you looked at it in Notepad or a text editor? If it did, then it is puzzling. If it did not, then
I don't know what to say. Nil's the expert on this...

Using buttons to provide the coding when posting it puts the info in the


Code:


text

 format. You just hit the button, type or paste your text in, and it will append it to the bottom of the posting...

RAFster
David


----------



## Nil

Code:


BRP Results
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
 1  8   31    5:05.43  Chris Burrows        13    9.54
 2  2   30    5:03.57  Kim Fortner          17    9.29
 3  4   30    5:07.16  Don Weimer           30    9.18
 4  5   26    5:11.31  Rick Morgan           8    7.85
 5  3   26    5:11.76  Joy Fortner          18    7.84
 6  1   21    5:14.40  Laura Burrows        15    6.28
 7  9   18    5:13.78  Barb Morgan           9    5.39
 8  7   15    5:11.27  Johna Simar           6    4.53

Hokay, it _can_ be done.
This assumes you have the Racers Edge "Results" page open in a separate window.
1. Hit *post reply* button.
2. Hit *#* button.
3. Type in "BRP Race Results per Nil."
4. Hit *OK* button.
5. Place the cursor immediately after "Nil."
6. Hit <Enter> key.
7. Go to Racers Edge "Results" page; hightlight desired results and copy (<Ctrl><Ins> or right click/Copy, assuming Windows).
8. Return to "Reply to Topic" page; paste (<Shift><Ins> or right click/Paste).
9. Remove leading spaces from each line; the position number should be one space from the left edge of the reply window.
10. Hit *Preview Reply* button.
11. Touch up as necessary.
12. Hit *Submit Reply* button.

Yeah, I know, it sounds complicated. Not near as bad as starting a lawnmower, though, let alone racing a nitro.


----------



## RAFster

> Yeah, I know, it sounds complicated. Not near as bad as starting a lawnmower, though, let alone racing a nitro.


Isn't racing a Nitro similar to racing a lawnmower? They both handle about the same...   

Ya know, the Speed 300 is somewhat like nitro racing. Nitro racers are on the edge of control when pushing hard. (Referring to on-road...no experience with off-road...) In the same way the Speed 300 can be this way. 

RAFster
David


----------



## OvalmanPA

K1M sets new track record with SC18! Seems he's finally got the little BuRP running pretty well but canbquik showed us all the way in the main. :lol: 



Code:


            -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  1   32    5:04.62  Chris Burrows        17    9.88
  2  3   31    5:01.67  Kim Fortner          30    9.66
  3  2   31    5:08.55  Don Weimer           27    9.45
  4  7   28    5:06.63  Johna Simar           8    8.59
  5  5   25    5:03.29  Rick Morgan          11    7.75
  6  9   21    5:10.16  Barb Morgan          12    6.37
 --  8   --- DNS ---    Shane Hushon         38    0.00

The only micro was once again dead for the mains. The poor guy says he has way to much $$$$ in it now to give up and get a BuRP. 

_Special thanks to NIL for showing us the code tag!_


----------



## RAFster

Ovalman wrote:


> The only micro was once again dead for the mains. The poor guy says he has way to much $$$$ in it now to give up and get a BuRP.


I hear this from many Micro owners. They don't see the reality until it is too late. Most people who want to race would prefer to do it cheaply and go fast. It eats them up when a another car with way less money can kick their car's butt. The high tech look is skin deep with the Micro.

RAFster


----------



## k1m

Canbquick's taxi service was just the faster car in the main, I passed him once on the back stretch and since we've been good friends for years, I said to him, "see ya!" He replied, "Oh Yeah? We'll see! And he proceeded to draft me around the next few turns so hard, I traction rolled and he got back by me! There's always alot of good natured track talk on the driver's stand during the BuRP race.
The SC18 is really starting to come around now, the orange fronts helped hook it up on the ozite, but the occasional traction roll at the end of the back stretch is still a problem. I think I may have had a major breakthrough tonight that will surely help. For now, I'll just say it has to do with there being 5 right hand turns and 2 left hand turns on our track. And next week I'll report on the difference, either way.
Thanx for posting results, Ovalman - nice straight columns too! 
 

To all mini racers - I hear there'll be a full moon this year









*MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## BudBartos

K1m ... You funny guy!!!


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER PROFILE: Joy Fortner
Location: Port Allegany, Pa.
Username: 
BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba 148
Reciever: Futaba FP-R122JE
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 

Strengths: Joy is a veteran racer, definately "a force to be reckoned with".
Weakness: Feels bad if she takes someone out....she even uses her brake!


----------



## OvalmanPA

I was beginning to wonder where the profile of the week was. Feels bad if she takes someone out? I bet it depends on the person, right Joy?


----------



## canbquik

hey ovalman... we all feel bad when we tank someone, it's just some of us deal with guilt differently with that said, I'd like to appoligize right now for any " unintentional bumping" which may occur:devil: 'til tomorrow....bump ya' later


----------



## OvalmanPA

canbquik said:


> *hey ovalman... we all feel bad when we tank someone, it's just some of us deal with guilt differently *


Haha.......true............true. The guilt of it all follows me home every week. :devil:


----------



## k1m

> The guilt of it all follows me home every week.


Then you should have had quite a load of it in the back this week!
Ovalman found a way to defeat my rollover antenna....if he pins me against the pipe with his truck, I can't roll back over! I think I got back at him a few times, though. :devil:
Canbquick traded in his Fun Won for an SC18. One thing I've noticed now that I've raced both, is that the SC18 is more nimble and reacts quicker, but the Fun Wons (can be) just as fast and are much more stable. When push comes to shove, I think the Fun Wons come out on top thought. Definately two completely different vehicles, at least in the way they handle.
Congrats to Donalbain...run her til she smokes! (he knows what I mean  )

Last week I realized that most of my heaviest radio gear was on the left side of chassis, and most of my problems with traction rolling was when turning right. Now my ESC is on the right side, along with my transponder mount with my reciever on the left. The 2 left hand turns on our track are in the slower section so they're not a problem.
It does make a difference, even in a mini racer. :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

*For Canbquick*

Typical BuRP first turn:


----------



## canbquik

*reply to kim*

I don't know what burp start your talking about? I thought the idea was to 'push' your way to the front(learn'd it by watch'n ovalman:lol: ) seriously thou, there was a lot of good natured rubbing going on today and that just plain equals FUN:roll: until next time 'keep your burp on the wheels and the mini's on the bench'


----------



## OvalmanPA

k1m said:


> *Then you should have had quite a load of it in the back this week!
> *


Had a whole overloaded truckload K1M. Thought I was going to have to make two trips!  

canbquik.....push my way to the front? Hell I can't throw it to the front it's so slow! :lol: 

Think I have a combo going on of needing a new motor, new bats, and of course a good cleaning wouldn't hurt either. haha

And now for the results:



Code:


            -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  3   31    5:03.31  Don Weimer           35    9.61
  2  7   30    5:02.69  Kim Fortner           5    9.32
  3  8   28    5:04.10  Chris Burrows        17    8.66
  4  1   28    5:14.13  Johna Simar           9    8.38
  5  6   26    5:04.64  Joy Fortner           7    8.03
  6  5   25    5:10.08  Rick Morgan           2    7.58
  7  9   23    5:06.93  Barb Morgan           3    7.05
  8  2   18    5:03.73  Laura Burrows        19    5.57

Congrats to Donalbain for a good run in the main. I seem to be stuck on 25 now so nobody has to worry about me! LOL


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER PROFILE: Don Weimer
Location: Portville, Ny.
Username: Donalbain
BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won
ESC: Novak Explorer II
Servo: Futaba FP-S133
Reciever: Futaba FP-R122JE
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 

Strengths: Wicked fast, doesn't make mistakes very often. (A deadly combination) 
Weakness: Often thinks he's Kenny from South Park and his hood blocks his peripheral vision. :hat:


----------



## OvalmanPA

ROTFLMAO.............Kenny.................... :lol:

Hehe...........when he does make a mistake though I imagine I'm in on it, right Don?


----------



## Donalbain

*Mmm hmm mum, mum humm mmmph.*

I believe I've been "cleanly" hacked by everyone in the class. Some more than others! Getting tangled with others (OMPA) and not having reverse seems to be one of my weak points. 

I'm shooting for beefier front suspension this week. Finially found a counter-sink drill bit yesterday. Just gotta line everything up on the chassis half decent.


----------



## canbquik

hey I RESEMBLE that cleanly hacked remark!!!! You know how hard it is to drive TAXI all week, then race cleanly, do ya', well, do ya':lol:


----------



## Donalbain

*Front Suspension*

Well, it took alot of eye ballin' but I finished dropping in the 1/12th suspension. The front ride hight dropped dramatically. Now it's going to take some tweaking but I'm still concerned it's going to scrape the carpet. If nothing else, it looks tough! Real estate is at a premium too. Don't believe I have room for a transponder, or rather, a place to mount it.

Ovalman-> could you please bring your camera to the track tomorrow?


----------



## RAFster

*Front Suspension...*

Cool, You did a 12th suspension!
The Fun Won has room for a 12th suspension...I don't think you can shoe horn one in for the SC18 unless you have micro electronic gear to put everything everywhere...
I eagerly await the pictures Donalbain.

back to the chores...

RAFster
David


----------



## OvalmanPA

Sure I'll bring the camera tomorrow. I've got to see this and I'm sure everyone else would too.


----------



## DSI

*Front Suspension...*



OvalmanPA said:


> *Sure I'll bring the camera tomorrow. I've got to see this and I'm sure everyone else would too. *


i need to see this 
Hey Don, What front suspension parts did you use 12L3 or 12Lw?


----------



## Donalbain

*1/12th Suspension*

It's Team Associated #4401 - 1/12th scale new front end w/out chassis. Tag says $39.00 but I got a smokin' deal on it 2 years ago when the local HS was going under. You'll probley laugh when you see the pictures, the speedo and reciever are on their sides, reciever on the servo. I might have managed some room for a transponder, we'll see later today.:thumbsup:


The race went well today. Ride hight wasn't as much of a concern as I had expected. I used the top most hole in my servo saver to mount the inside ballstuds for the steering links and it gave the car an incredible amount of steering throw. Had to use another radio with dual rate to tame the beast. Perhaps a lower mounting point would have been a better choice. All in all, it's very exciting to be able to control castor, camber and toe-in. At least, more acuratly.:thumbsup: Still not sure if this kit is the 12L or the 12LW but it does have reactive castor. Hope to have pic's soon!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*1/12 BuRP*

Here are a few pics of Donalbains creation. It looks a little unorthidox but it seems to work. Best part is, it's purple!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*1/12 BuRP #2*

#2


----------



## OvalmanPA

*1/12 BuRP #3*

#3


----------



## kanesurfguru

*Cool!!!!!!*

The setup looks great, but how did it run for you? You have been waiting to do this for how long now?


----------



## OvalmanPA

Well look who crawled out of the woodwork.  Nice to see you back on the boards KSG. BTW, he won so I guess it didn't work to bad.


----------



## RAFster

*12th suspension on Fun Wons*

Ovalman...nice pics. Any of full chassis?

Donalbain...
Front suspension looks nice.
Purple eh?

I happened to have a bagged version of the same suspension I snagged off Tower's daily sale for about $18. 
This works for the Fun Wons, but it would be too wide for the SC18...wouldn't?

Is winning 2 weekends in a row the beginning of a domination? 
Next week will tell... 

I've been messing with an adjustable front steering linkage but the digital camera is toast. Put together a swivel link steering linkage for no servo saver. Needs more design time to fit the servo saver...
I looked at the short turnbuckles in the kit but they are larger than 4-40. 

Looking forward to some racing this week as I travel to Cleveland for Thursday night and Saturday night carpet racing fun. The Mini Cooper is getting dusted off to play Thursday along with the SC18. 

This summer maybe a road trip to PA for a long weekend of fun and a little racing?

RAFster
David


----------



## Donalbain

KSG-> I've wanted to do this for about three years. Had plans drawn up before there was an S.C.18. Bud beat me to it! The main difference was mine had this suspension.

It ran very well, better than expected! It had too much steering throw, though. It took all the dual rate I had to make it drivable/competitive. And if nothing else, it looks killer! 

Thanks to Ovalman for taking the great pics!

Now I'll take it "out" an drop the stock parts back in, mods are illegal at our track. Perhaps if a 380 mod class opens up, we'll see this front end again.:wave: 

RAFster-> post pics when you can!


----------



## DSI

droooooooool 

youve got the 12L3 and looks nice Ill guess it is the setup to beat. 
did you mantain the original front track dimension?
dou you have a complete car pic?



BTW LW FS look like this
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LX2463&P=7


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

No records this week but good racing all around.



Code:


       -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  1   31    5:00.53  Don Weimer           15    9.70
  2  8   31    5:06.56  Kim Fortner          20    9.51
  3  4   28    5:03.62  Joy Fortner          21    8.67
  4  7   28    5:06.35  Johna Simar          12    8.59
  5  3   26    5:02.19  Chris Burrows         6    8.09
  6  5   24    5:11.76  Rick Morgan           2    7.24
  7  2   22    5:05.71  Laura Burrows         8    6.77
  8  9   19    5:07.15  Barb Morgan           3    5.82
 --  6   --- DNS ---    Shane Hushon         35    0.00


----------



## okracer

*suspention front end*

boy that suspention front end looks great looks like bud might be adding a couple holes in his chassis soon (hint) ( hint ) ok ok ill add one more (hint)(hint):wave:


----------



## k1m

*D-1???*

Donalbains new front suspension does look beefy, I could catch him but not pass him. Leave it on, Don...we won't tell anyone... I'd like to give Canbquick a tip of the old antenna for actually using a lap car like a cue ball to inch me out once. :lol:
Sorry to see our last Micro drop out....his new penquin chassis didn't seem to help, but I loved the '68 Camaro body.
Ovalman: We're all running 6 cell batterys. You should too!


----------



## RAFster

How many cells is Donalbain running?
7? 5? 
RAFster


----------



## Donalbain

RAFster: The suspension might fit, it might squeeze together another .400". I use 6 cell packs of 1200Mah NiMy's.

DSI: The track dimension is VERY close. I only eyeballed it and haven't yet put my calipers on it to even check how close. Sorry, I don't have a full chassis pic with the body off.

K1m: Promise not to tell?:lol: That camaro body was pretty sweet. Has Bolink been making 1/18th bodys for very long? Guess I should visit their site once in a while!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*Re: D-1???*



k1m said:


> *Ovalman: We're all running 6 cell batterys. You should too!
> *


Have a whole bag full of new green meanies ready to put together at the track but didn't make it last night by the time I got done cleaning up cars that were in MAJOR need of it. Hope to get them done tomorrow when we go to clean then we'll see if that helps in the speed department any.  

That reminds me. What's everybody charging their green cells at? 1 amp, 2 amps? I think canbquik said last night he is using 2? I've always used .50-.80. Guess it hasn't helped any in the longevity department so I might as well get some JUICE out of them!


----------



## RAFster

*NiMH*

NiMH batteries are fickle beasts. You try and take care of them by not getting them too hot and they act like a lump and don't give the output. You overheat them and they start degrading to the point you can see it in no time...so you destroyed that cell(s).
Leave them not charged/fully discharged and after a few weeks they may not take a charge. 
Ovalman are you finding they are dying or dropping in performance. I've looked at PowerEx's (MAHA) website white papers and battery data sheets and they showed that for AA cells the IR values of the cell (Internal resistance) goes up with time.
This is not like the NiCad batteries, they lose capacity due to increased IR but also to cell degradation. 
So, NiMH provide a decent solution (light and high capacity) but they don't have what? 1/2 the life of NiCads.

The 2/3A matched cells I have recommended 1.5A and they were rated at 1000 mAH.
So a 1.5X factor of capacity might be a good rule of thumb to go by.

RAFster


----------



## canbquik

hey ovalman, I have charged my 'older' cells at 2 amps and they seem to have a little more punch. But with my new cells I have been charging those at 1.5 amps. At 2 amps you only get about 2 years on a pack, my old ones are starting to show there age. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Donalbain

*Indeed*

I've upped the amps for mine this year also. I'm charging @1.5 but thinking of 2. My batts are 2 1/2 years old now. Perhaps if I knew where to get the 2/3s A's, I might buy some seein' how the new SC18pro chassis is build/cut for them.


----------



## okracer

*2/3rd a cells*

here is where i found a link where u can buy the 2/3rds aa cells www.promatchracing.com


----------



## OvalmanPA

Wish I would have known that you guys wanted some of the 2/3 AAs because I just faxed an order to Pro-Match last Sunday night.


----------



## BudBartos

Guys here is the ultimate sorce for 2/3 A cells. I have tested these and they seem fine. You will have to cycle them in about 3 times however.http://www.batteryspace.com/product.asp?3=204
I charge them at 1.5 amps let cool and discharge with 2 1157 bulbs thats about 4.5 to 5 amps. Do this several times letting cool. When you run them just keep recharging no need to discharge and store them with charge in them.
Thank 2sloww00 for finding this site :thumbsup:


----------



## aeracer

*Setup for carpet oval*

This may be a little off topic, but I know you guys have the answers-
What is the best tire combination and setup tips for SC18 on a carpet oval? I just need the basics.
Thanks,
AEracer


----------



## BudBartos

aeracer>> We are running orange fronts and blue rears on all carpet tracks.


----------



## k1m

*my $.02 on 2/3A*

I bought a 2/3A 1000mah 6 cell pack on ebay last month for $15 shipped, and cycled it on my Tekin discharger twice/nite for 4 days. I charged them at .80A the first 2 days, then 1A last 2 days with discharge at 4.5A (Keep in mind my setup treats the cells as a pack, not individually like a Turbomatcher, but it's only for comparisons.) I kept track of charge time, peak voltage, and mah when charging and average voltage, time, and A/hr when discharging. I have done the same with the 1200mah NiMh AA's "Kryptonite" most of us have been enjoying for the last couple of years. So far, the two's average discharge voltage numbers are VERY close, with the 1200's holding their own for about 150 - 200 sec longer.(5.40V cutoff - .90/cell)
I also tested them on the track and although I think they ran as well as my AA's I couldn't honestly see a noticable improvement, even with the less weight. I also tried running the pack 3 times on the same race day, and I didn't keep track of numbers, but the pack seemed "mushy" on the 3rd run.
It may make quite a difference where they come from, I don't know. Promatch's batterys may be stronger due to pushing or blasting or what ever, they run about $3/cell + ship = $25/pack
Mine came from Racer Hobbies...http://www.racerhobbies.com/micro.shtml
Bud's right; http://www.batteryspace.com/product.asp?3=204 is the best price, 16 cells for $22!

Don't be fooled: 2/3A cells are what we're talking about, not 2/3AA which are smaller yet.

Guess whats in store for my 2/3A pack now???
He's cooking at 1.5A right now, and it'll probably have to endure alot more torture than that:* ALL IN THE NAME OF SCIENCE!*
:devil:

2/3A Update:
After increasing charge rate to 1.5A for several cycles and 2A for several more, charge time was down from 55min to 30min and peak voltages went up about .20v. But during discharge (where I think it really counts) average voltages remain virtually the same with about 30 sec less run time.

So increasing charge rate gets them charged quicker, but doesn't seem to increase their voltage. (but it doesn't seem to hurt either) What it does to the life cycle of the batterys remains to be seen.


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER PROFILE: Barb Morgan
Location: Smethport, Pa
Username: Snookie
BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won
ESC: MC230CR
Servo: Futaba S148
Reciever: Novak XXL
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 

Strengths: Snookie's delicious chili is the BuRP driver fuel of choice! :thumbsup:
Weakness: There's some talk in the pits that she too has some trouble with her pit crew.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Pit crew has it covered now............I hope. Pushin' the juice to the new cells as I type.


----------



## Donalbain

2 amps are just too much for my "old" batteries. My "good" pack began venting. 1.5 is the threshold of comfort for them. Perhaps if they were newer...


----------



## BudBartos

Guys we ran those batteries that I have the link for and they worked really well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donalbain

*Driver Profile* :thumbsup: 

Kim Fortner

Location: Port Allegany, PA
Username: K1m
*BRP Profile: *
Chassis: S.C.18
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba S3101
Reciever: Futaba FP-R112JE
Battery: 6cell 1000Mah 2/3A
Hop-Ups: Ball Diff, Custom foam bumper.

Strength: Many years experience. Can tune anything. Can only be stopped when pinned against the boards.....upside down.
Weakness: Still looking.
:wave: 

Sorry, I haven't any photos of K1m's ride.


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Not a record this week but K1M was getting pretty close with his SC18. He had the new Pro chassis there to make us drool over. I imagine he'll have that ready to go next weekend, maybe even tomorrow night at practice? You've outdone yourself with that thing Bud, looks real sweet!



Code:


    -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  8   33    5:07.81  Kim Fortner          24   10.08
  2  2   31    5:05.31  Don Weimer           18    9.55
  3  3   30    5:01.96  Chris Burrows        16    9.34
  4  7   28    5:16.71  Joy Fortner          26    8.31
  5  6   24    5:10.05  Johna Simar          29    7.28
  6  5   23    5:00.53  Rick Morgan           2    7.20
  7  4   22    5:11.89  Laura Burrows        21    6.63
  8  1    5    5:03.46  Sandra McWilliams    11    1.55
 --  9   --- DNS ---    Barb Morgan           3    0.00

BTW.......just so everyone knows, I don't know if it's a good thing when you can't come up with a weakness for a competitor. I think that means they are pretty hard to beat, right guys?


----------



## rcnerd

is any one on here who knows what pinion to use on the big block in the sc18???


----------



## k1m

RCnerd: I believe Bud recommends 52/9. I'll bet it makes you


----------



## k1m

*Fun Won Pro*

I got to try out the Pro conversion on my Fun Won at the track tonite during practice. I have driven the SC18FW with the big block in it before and found it fast and furious on our tight road course. In fact, nearly out of control at times. The Pro chassis almost tames the big block, I noticed a real improvement when powering out of turns. I didn't try any adjustments or tire compound, but alittle more steering would really hook it up I think. I played with the tweak screws alittle, makes you stop and think if you're not used to them. Just adjust them until both rear tires lift the same. 

It still amazes me how fast that little motor is, it doesn't hardly even get hot and it uses standard sized motor screws also that are easy to adjust.

Very impressive, well designed mini pan car. I hated to cover up all that carbon graphite with radio gear!


----------



## k1m

Not great pix, but....


----------



## BudBartos

K1m >> If I come to your track can I run the speed 300????


----------



## k1m

Bud: We'd be honored to have you come race with us at our little track! As far as what motor you use, thats between you and OvalmanPa. Our BuRP class is setup for BRP 16d motors and parts only, but since the class was concieved as a purely "run for fun" class, the rules have been pretty flexible. There's been some talk about a mod class, but we hate to mess with what is working so well. We like running the whole pack at once with all the bumping and banging it takes to get to the front. We even invert the start of the main. (TQ starts last) I'd like to see your name on the track record book with a stock SC18, but I'd also like to see that big block perform in the hands of a pro. Bring BOTH, maybe we can have a special race that day....

 *The Eastern BuRP Winter Championships*  

Whadaya think, Ovalman?


----------



## OvalmanPA

I'd much rather the 16D is run since that is what comes with the car and the way we have things set up now. I can't honestly see how it would be fun to be so much faster than everyone else that you were constantly running them over.  Of course if you guys wanted to run a mod BuRP class for the day.......


----------



## BudBartos

I would run two classes!!! It's not too cold there is it?????


----------



## OvalmanPA

*cold*

Bud.........just looked at the thermometer. Is 19 to cold for you?  Supposed to be even colder the next couple days.


----------



## gordonmoney

*cold*

-2 degrees here in the Berkshire Hills of Ma. at the moment.
Gordon


----------



## rcnerd

*weather*


You whiners! You think it's cold there, how bout the great white north. heh heh just kidding. When the weathers bad hit the ozite!


----------



## 2slow00

*race*

Ovalman or K1m if we come over to race will we need to bring tables and chairs? :wave:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Nope 2slow00 we provide pit tables/chairs but you might want to get here early. Pit space has been at a premium lately.


----------



## 2slow00

*race*

Ovalman we will be with Bud if we get all the details worked out.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Cool to hear we may have some extra BuRP racers this coming weekend. We'll get to see how fast some of these other guys are. Speaking of fast, my motor wasn't even half fast.................it's ALL slow. Got around to putting my new motor in and it's kind of nice to have to lift off the throttle through turns!!!! I even had to add some traction juice to get the little bugger to turn. LOL Now if I could get the gear mesh to sound better.  Maybe I'll need a new spur too?



Code:


             -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  1   31    5:06.11  Don Weimer           11    9.52
  2  8   30    5:04.82  Kim Fortner          18    9.26
  3  2   29    5:02.51  Chris Burrows        13    9.01
  4  4   26    5:01.71  Joy Fortner          20    8.10
  5  6   24    5:04.02  Johna Simar          27    7.42
  6  3   22    5:07.85  Laura Burrows        15    6.72
  7  9   20    5:02.17  Barb Morgan           3    6.22
  8  5   20    5:09.99  Rick Morgan           2    6.07
  9  0    9    6:12.54  Sandy McWilliams     29    2.27
 --  7   --- DNS ---    Bryan Simar          22    0.00

Oh btw, already have space 21 set up in the 'puter as *Mod BuRP*.


----------



## 2slow00

Four of us are coming to race.I'm not fast but the other 3 are. We will bring our stock and mod SC18s.


----------



## BudBartos

OK guys were making the trip to the great mountains of PA for some fun racing!!!
There will be 4 of us coming out! I will also bring my rack of BRP stuff.
See you all next sunday :wave:


----------



## k1m

*BRP heads for the hills*

That's great, hope you guys have a good trip, be sure to wear your long underware!:lol: It will be good to finally meet 2slowOO. Bring us lots of parts, Bud...we do tend to play rough.


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER PROFILE: Chris Burrows
Location: Bradford, Pa
Username: Canbquick
BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba 3003
Reciever: Futaba FPR112JE
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 
Hop-ups: Ball Diff

Strengths: Chris is fast and totally ruthless! He'll try ANYTHING to make his vehicle handle like he wants.
Weakness: He'll try ANYTHING to make his vehicle handle....
He even used to run gas...but we won't mention that.....
:thumbsup:

Nice paint, man! Looks like the #255 stadium truck body on an SC18?????


----------



## BudBartos

*K1m*

Will do!! I like that paint job on chris's truck 
See you sunday:wave:


----------



## 2slow00

*questions*

Guys are you allowed to run Paragon traction compound? Also do you sell snacks and pop at the track? And last but not least what is the street address for the track?


----------



## k1m

*2slowOO*

Paragon is allowed. Snookie feeds us VERY well (some of us show it more than others...) she has quite a menu at her on site snack bar. We won't even make you cook.  
Directions:
When coming east into Smethport go all the way through on Route 6 until you get to East Smethport. Make a right turn onto Route 46 (there is a restuarant on the corner called Myras) and go about 100 yards till you get to the McKean County fair grounds, (you will see a sign that says McKean Co. Raceway) turn right there and the track is in the large green and white building straight ahead.


----------



## 2slow00

*snacks*

Thanks K1m when you se us you will know why we need the snack bar.:hat:


----------



## OvalmanPA

I come home every week smelling like traction compound and LOVE it! Part of the reason I wish we raced carpet all year.  As far as snacks goes, I think you guys will be happy. What do ya'll like best, weiners, burgers? I wanna make sure we have enough of everything. Burgers seem to have been the big seller this year. I know it was discussed but I can't remember for sure what the special is going to be this week.  If you have any problem finding our place once you get into Smethport, stop and ask someone where the Fairgrounds are, that should point you in the right direction.


----------



## 2slow00

Thank Ovalman between the 4 of us we will find it.


----------



## BudBartos

*ovalman*

We eat first then race:lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Haha..........the way I'll probably be running around like a chicken with his head cut off I'll probably be lucky if I get to eat at all. 

BTW.....pizza and maybe sausage will be the special this week guys.


----------



## k1m

Ovalman: Awwhh, Sniff Sniff  You get to eat Snookies food every day!

My strategy is eat alittle, race alittle, eat alittle more, alittle more racing, etc.

I've found that hot sauce or french fry grease is an excellent replacement for Paragon. Damn - there goes another pit secret!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Not every day, Sundays are fend for yourself day.  The meatloaf we just had was EXCELLENT btw. LOL


----------



## BudBartos

*K1m*

Got the message will bring the parts with me.


----------



## RAFster

*How did the road trip and racing go?*

I eagerly await news of the racing.
Here in Columbus we have gotten several inches of snow overnight...at least 3-6 inches.
Hope Bud, 2slow00, Rich & Don made it there OK. (presuming that was the group road trippin'.)

RAFster


----------



## OvalmanPA

*complete results to follow tomorrow........*

We had a great time with Bud, Dick, Craig, and Don today. What a bunch of guys! Bud mentioned something about not being at full potential due to some sort of sleep deprivation however.  Bud came, saw, and whooped our butts in the roadcourse race. He finished the day upping our track record by five laps and I ended up being the closest to him at the end of the day four laps down (38 to my 34). Just figures, I get a run good enough to have broken our track record and "THE MAN" himself lays down a 38! :lol: Great runs btw Bud! He wasn't so lucky in Mod BuRP however. They decided to run the big blocks on the oval and K1M showed the way in the heats and main to win the first ever Mod BuRP race at RER/CR&H over Bud. Overall I hope those guys had as good a time as we did and I hope we can meet again sometime.


----------



## RAFster

Bud really shows you that the world championship driving ability still burns bright the way he can carve up a track and post consistent laps. So efficent with the racing lines and energy management, it is a awesome to watch. He has that uncanny ability to push hard and race hard and shatter a record. You guys know he and Rich don't count in points or in races at Da Track because they are so good.

K1M congrats on the win in the mod oval. That's cool. 

All the guys from Cleveland & Akron and Da Track have been a joy to race with and get to know. Lots of great guys and good racers. 

It is a fun class to run because while you know it is for the marbles in points or just for fun it doesn't have hardly any cut throat behavior. You have fellow racers helping you out if you run into problems or break something loose.

RAFster
David


----------



## 2slow00

*thanks*

Rick thanks to you K1m,Joy, Johna, and the rest of your racers for making us fell at home. Thanks also to Snookie for the great food. I made it home at 11 PM after we stopped and had wings at Quaker Steak & Lube. RaFSTER you would have loved the trip. Dick


----------



## marioparnelli

I really enjoyed racing at Racers Edge. Everyone was friendly and happy to see us come and race at there track. You guys have the best track food in the world. I hope you guys really apreciate the job that Snookie provides you.


----------



## BudBartos

To all the folks at Racers Edge THANKS!!
We all had a great time running with you.
K1m >> way to go on your Mod oval win You sure had that SC18 pro chassis Fun Won hooked up.
Again thanks :thumbsup:
I also forgot Great Food and a nice warm place:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

I'm glad you guys enjoyed yourselves and liked the food. We try to make everyone feel at home while their here if possible. It was a pleasure to get to meet and put a face to some fine people we've been talking with on-line for quite awhile now. I'm not much on overnighting but I hope to make it out to one of the races at BRP World Headquarters sometime in the future.



Code:


             -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  4   38    5:05.56  Bud Bartos           31   11.70
  2  5   34    5:10.32  Rick Morgan           2   10.30
  3  1   32    5:04.62  Chris Burrows         6    9.88
  4  8   32    5:07.67  Kim Fortner          36    9.78
  5  7   32    5:08.52  Don Smolik           34    9.75
  6  2   28    5:02.96  Johna Simar          42    8.69
  7  3   27    5:01.30  Dick Oettinger       28    8.43

             -- BuRP - B  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  6   31    5:08.81  Craig Stiwald        33    9.44
  2  2   25    5:08.19  Laura Burrows         8    7.63
  3  4   23    5:11.78  Barb Morgan           3    6.94
  4  9   22    5:00.53  Joy Fortner          38    6.88
  5  3   17    4:17.46  Sue Button           45    6.21
  6  5   14    5:07.80  Robert Schoonmaker   43    4.27
  7  1   12    5:16.43  Sandy McWilliams     39    3.56

             -- Mod BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  8   65    5:02.43  Kim Fortner          37   20.22
  2  5   62    5:01.53  Bud Bartos           30   19.34
  3  1   61    5:03.69  Don Weimer           22   18.89
  4  7   60    5:03.10  Don Smolik           35   18.62
  5  6   60    5:04.36  Craig Stiwald        32   18.54
  6  2   52    5:31.59  Dick Oettinger       29   14.75


----------



## OvalmanPA

Snookie (Mom) says thank you very much for the compliments on the food. She really appreciates having people that enjoy eating.  Come join us again some time. It was nice to meet you all.


----------



## k1m

*The BuRP Winter Championships*

It was really great to race with Bud and the Ohio gang, glad you guys braved the weather for the roadtrip. This part of the country can be very beautiful, but it's hard to see that when it's 10 deg. 
Bud ran some awesome races which obviously kicked everyone else up a notch too. It's neat how that works! 
14 BuRP racers in stock class! That's a record in itself - 6 racers with 30+ laps in the mains! Several racers ran record setting personal bests. 

The Mod class was a real treat...we haven't run the little cars on the oval much, and all that power in such a little package! The six of us really used up the whole track to keep those cars from taking up the same space. I watched the video, and Bud was laughing so hard I'm suprised he could see!
The combination of the Pro chassis and the Fun Won's stance seems to be pretty stable being powered by the Wattage 370. I used a programmable ESC that was probably overkill, but fun to play with.

Hope you guys can come back again sometime. We'll see if we can get a gang together for a road trip to World Headquarters in the spring. Glad you had a safe trip home.


----------



## BudBartos

*K1m*

Some of our cars on the oval looked like Dolphins trying to get out of the water:lol: TOO MUCH POWER SCOTTY.


----------



## RAFster

The track had a few bumps or were they ramps? 
Sounds like the high flex tplate is a
requirement to run effectively there.

RAFster


----------



## OvalmanPA

Let's just put it this way. Our track is a little "rough" for 1/18 scale. The funny thing is you don't notice it as much when running the roadcourse (clockwise)?


----------



## 2slow00

Ovalman your right it was much smoother running the roadcourse. Again thanks for the good racing.


----------



## k1m

*DRIVER PROFILE*

DRIVER: Rick Morgan
Username: OvalmanPa
Website: http://www.racersedgerc.com/
Location: Smethport, Pa

BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won 
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba S148
Reciever: Novak Polaris
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 
Hop-ups: Ball Diff

Strengths: Rick recently fed his BuRP a new motor and fresh AA's, it paid off with a nice 34 lap run.
Weakness: Throughout the first half of this season, his BuRP wasn't very fast, but he made it pretty wide....Now that he's ready to go fast, he may find out just how wide a little car can be!


----------



## canbquik

mr. morgan with speed... sounds pretty dangerous:lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

*Now that he's ready to go fast, he may find out just how wide a little car can be!*

I'd expect nothing less from anyone else racing with me.  Oh yes, to the first part of that (first half of season, BuRP wasn't very fast).......actually, it was downright SLLLLOOOOWWWWWWW! lol Kind of nice having a little rip again! 

Hey, what would be the interest in having someone to cut motors at the track guys? I'm considering looking into a conversion for Johnas stock motor lathe that would allow slot motors to be cut. Would it be worth it to you or better to just buy a new motor?


----------



## k1m

*Ooops, sorry!*

Forgot to include a pic of Ovalmans mini racer:


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Seems I lucked into one this week. K1M had me a lap down at one time but he ran into some real bad luck and I managed to come back. Johna was the newest memeber to the 30 lap club and her motor is pretty much toast. Comes off smelling worse every race. :lol:



Code:


         -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   33    5:00.70  Rick Morgan           2   10.32
  2  1   32    5:03.21  Kim Fortner          19    9.92
  3  7   30    5:04.67  Johna Simar          28    9.26
  4  6   27    5:10.54  Joy Fortner          21    8.18
  5  9   21    5:09.43  Barb Morgan           3    6.38
  6  2    7    5:01.08  Sandy McWilliams     25    2.18


----------



## k1m

*DRIVER PROFILE*

DRIVER: Johna Simar
Username: Carpetburner
Location: Eldred, Pa

BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba S148
Reciever: Futaba 122JE
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 
Hop-ups: Ball Diff, ball end tierods

Strengths: Most recent entry into the "30 laps club", she's finally got her SC18 up to speed and in the hunt.
Weakness: Her first BRP body was, well...UGLY!! Finally, a new paint job..... now if her motor holds out...


----------



## OvalmanPA

K1M, did you ever nail down what exactly the major maladjustment was with your wifes BuRP?

Haha...........ugly body wasn't even the word for it. About to go pretty up a new truck body for her now.


----------



## k1m

I hope so....she will run it with her old Magnum radio this week to see how she likes that. The reciever seems to have been the culprit. Time will tell.....


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

K1M put "da wedge" back together to run this week and unless he was just harrassing me he said he likes the Fun Won much better.  We had a real good battle in the main and he ran into some problems right near the end and it allowed me by for the win. Great racing!



Code:


          -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   31    5:00.53  Rick Morgan           2    9.70
  2  3   31    5:04.94  Kim Fortner          22    9.56
  3  8   28    5:03.73  Joy Fortner          24    8.67
  4  7   27    5:10.95  Johna Simar           6    8.16
  5  1   21    5:06.71  Laura Burrows        16    6.44
  6  9   21    5:09.73  Barb Morgan           3    6.37
  7  2   12    3:45.33  Bryan Simar          21    5.01
  8  4   12    5:51.17  Sandy McWilliams     25    3.21


----------



## k1m

Ovalman: I like harrassing you and I like to be bumping and rubbing with you guys again. That was some good racing! I stuffed it into the wall several times and laid on my roof for a good lap at least! Oh the Humanity!!  I do miss the Saleen body for it's self righting abilities, but da wedge is still my favorite.
What's up with Bryan? He's having alot of trouble with his BuRP it seems. I know he got a diff kit for it, but is he having handling problems, or radio??


----------



## OvalmanPA

Haha........I know what you mean about the "oh the humanity" thing. It is tremendously frustrating when you nose into a wall and it's that particular moment when the reverse decides not to work! DOH!

As far as Bryan goes I'm not sure. Haven't really gotten to talk to him about it. I know he did ask me about the diff and I said it would help quite a bit with handling but I don't know if he's having radio problems along with it or not?


----------



## BudBartos

Here are some pictures from our trip to Smethport and Racers Edge.
These are the BRP guys Don S, Craig S( marioparnelli) Dick O ( 2sloww00)


----------



## BudBartos

K1m and Joy


----------



## OvalmanPA

I hear we are adding two more people to our BuRP roundup at the track. Another father and son team and I have their bodies at the shop ready to be painted. We keep adding more racers to this fun class all the time!


----------



## k1m

Ovalman: Yeah, If they race them that'll make 4 new BuRPs in the last couple of months. I think that makes about 20 BRP owners in this area! Now if we could just get them to all come race at once. I think we should have acouple of BuRP races this summer around here. We should all get together and go out to BRPWHQ (World Headquarters)it's alot of fun to convoy out there and take over a couple of rooms at the Comfort Inn.

Bud: Awwwwhhh Shucks!


----------



## Nil

Hey, for that kind of road trip, you should think about chipping in and renting a motor home for the ride. By the time you add up gas and motel for a couple of cars, you might be ahead with a 'bago.


----------



## k1m

*This weeks results*



Code:


-- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   31    5:07.33  Rick Morgan          14    9.49
  2  3   30    5:04.10  Don Weimer           31    9.28
  3  8   30    5:06.88  Kim Fortner          33    9.19
  4  4   27    5:01.63  Joy Fortner          34    8.42
  5  7   25    5:00.74  Johna Simar          12    7.82
  6  9   23    5:12.08  Barb Morgan          15    6.93
  7  2   12    5:05.90  Sandy McWilliams     27    3.69
 --  1   --- DNS ---    Bryan Simar          23    0.00

Only 8 racers this week, but Ovalmans' dominance continues even at a slower pace. We need someone fast to motivate us I guess. Hope we can get Mr & Mrs Canbquick, and KaneSurfguru back in the swarm again soon. We should be getting a new father & son team joining us soon - they're working da bugs (pun)out of them now. :lol: 

I put together a SC18 for a "rent a BuRP" and let some kids test it out during practice. It took an awful beating but survived pretty well.


----------



## BudBartos

What was your track record?


----------



## OvalmanPA

Our track record was 33 laps Bud, you creamed it by five.


----------



## BudBartos

OH!! I thought so, Pick it up guys and gals. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

If that record gets beat I will have to make another trip out there  
K1m >> If we got everyone to bring there cars out and run here we would have about 75 racers. That would be something.
Were running at Classic this weekend that would only be a 2 1/2 hr drive for you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster

75 BuRPs oh my goodness... Would folks pack it up and go home after doing a little calculation of how long a night it would be? Or would we really run 7 heats of BuRPs...talk about taking over a race venue. We would finish at 4AM!

75 x $10 a head would have Walt smiling wouldn't it? Just from one class of racing...

RAFster


----------



## Donalbain

Two and a half hours, eh?:devil:


----------



## BudBartos

*Donalbain*

Yes that should be about right. We don't get out of there till about 11:30 however.


----------



## k1m

This week 12 BuRP racers got together to do battle on the ozite, and the competition was back up along with the increase in attendance. Ovalman continued his winning streak and laid down a blistering 35 lap run! Maybe you'd better figure on another trip to Racers Edge Bud, I think he's got an eye on your record!

Also, Joy is now the newest member of the 30 lap club. She's been working hard on her driving, and it paid off with a nice 31 lap run in the main. She deserves a big "atta girl".

Our newest BuRP drivers Andy (AKA EvaderAndy) and his dad Ray got their feet wet this week and it looked like they were having a ball. I predict that Andy will become a front runner with alittle practice. I hear that mom Debbie may even fill in for Ray when he has to work.:lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Joy sure was excited about getting into that club! She had a real good run finally and stayed off her lid which seems to have been her most problem lately. Is kind of fun watching her do the BuRP dance until she gets it righted again though.  Good job Joy. Now we just have to convince "The Cook" that she's got it in her too. 

I think Andy and Ray are having charging problems though. Ray thinks he got the batteries together finally but maybe we otta have a look. That and he's really eyeing that new 16x3 pro charger we have down there! LOL

Oh yea, I don't think Buds record has to much to worry about. That was about as good as I'm going to be able to do I think.  K1M sure was pushing me toward the beginning of that race too which helped I think.


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

11 racers this week and a good time was had by all I think. More and more BuRP racers all the time.



Code:


 -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   35    5:02.73  Rick Morgan           5   10.87
  2  8   33    5:00.53  Kim Fortner          23   10.33
  3  1   32    5:04.14  Chris Burrows        18    9.89
  4  9   31    5:07.99  Joy Fortner          24    9.47
  5  7   29    5:02.63  Johna Simar          33    9.01
  6  2    1    0:13.09  Don Weimer           25    7.18

             -- BuRP - B  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  2   26    5:01.75  Laura Burrows        16    8.10
  2  9   21    5:10.16  Barb Morgan           6    6.37
  3  4   14    5:03.50  Sandy McWilliams     20    4.34
  4  3   10    2:51.49  Andy Eaton            2    5.48
  5  1    9    3:00.31  Ray Eaton            10    4.69


----------



## BudBartos

wow thats more like it!!!


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER: Bryan Simar
Location: Port Allegany, Pa

BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won 
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Tower System 3000
Reciever: Tower System 3000 
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 
Hop-ups: Ball Diff, ball end steering rods

Strengths: Runs his rims reversed for the ultra wide track stance
Weakness: Bryan learned fast on the oval, but the road course seems to be more of a challenge for him.


----------



## RAFster

Nice paint work on the Truck...
It is always fun to see the next installment of racer profiles.

RAFster
David


----------



## OvalmanPA

Thanks for the compliment on the body work. That was one of my handyworks and let me tell ya the kid always comes up with something challenging.  I think he's frustrated with the BuRP because it didn't "come to him" as quick as the oval truck racing has. I keep telling him he just has to go out and have fun with it because it's not all about winning in the class but you know how 16 year olds can be.


----------



## BudBartos

What you can't just push a button and win


----------



## OvalmanPA

Bud......most of the time I can't push a button and win with my TV! :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

That is one sweet look'n truck....The lap times get better and better every race! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

That truck caught my eye when we were over to race. It is sweet looking.


----------



## canbquik

well we did a little repair work to the sc18 for Sunday, maybe we can run with the big boys now:lol: went with the 52/8 combo to start with, may change after the first heat. thought about it for a moment, and going slower is sometimes an advantage. For instance, you get to race against the same people more than once in a heat( because they all pass you at least once) But then rubbing one person all race is a sure way to get a driving compliment ( right Mr. Fortner):thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

LOL............that's got to be one of the funniest posts I've seen in awhile. :lol: Race against the same people more than once in a heat, classic. :lol:


----------



## k1m

*Racers Edge BuRP Driver Profile webpage.*

I finally sat down and tried to do a webpage for our BuRP pix. It's not fancy, but......
http://pennswoods.net/~fortner/burprofiles.html

Canbquick: When the hell did I ever give you a compliment? :thumbsup: 
Bud says slow is fast......you want 52/9 for SC18.


----------



## canbquik

I thought all the times you said, " 'Hey, where the hell did you learn that move?' and 'The track is 2 feet wide and you still managed to run me into the boards, what the hell?' " I was under the impression that I was a HELL of a driver:lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

k1m -- nice site! The last 3 pic's, I could not see. You should put some pic's of the track on too! Hope to see ya all at Da Track!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

A full field of BuRPs this week but K1M and da wife were a no show! Sure missed bumping fenders with them too. Lower laps this week, mostly because I was trying to figure out who was driving Donalbains car!  Of course trying to run into canbquiks substitute driver might have had something to do with it too. :lol: How about that Andy Eaton! When his mechanic gets the bats charged he catches on to things quick. He's going to be fighting for the lead with us very soon and I don't know if he even has a diff in his car yet!



Code:


 -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   31    5:07.05  Rick Morgan           2    9.49
  2  3   25    5:01.96  Andy Eaton            9    7.78
  3  4   24    5:03.50  Laura Burrows        20    7.44
  4  6   24    5:07.69  Chris Burrows        22    7.33
  5  8   21    5:02.58  Don Weimer           25    6.53
  6  2   15    3:54.22  Barb Morgan           3    6.02
  7  1   14    5:02.28  Ray Eaton            10    4.35
  8  0   12    5:18.42  Sandy McWilliams     27    3.54
  9  7    3    1:04.41  Johna Simar           5    4.38
 --  9   --- DNS ---    Bryan Simar          14    0.00


----------



## k1m

Sounds like you guys had a good time as usual. Good job EvaderAndy! Looks like some were just monkeying around, that's fun too! We needed a week off, been busy though....new body on da wedge this week. So who was driving Donalbains car?


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER: Sandy McWilliams
Location: Eldred, Pa

BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won 
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba S3003
Reciever: Futaba R122JE
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 
Hop-ups: Ball Diff, ball end steering rods

Strengths: Sandy is showing improvement nearly every week. She's out for nothing short of a good time.
Weakness: Still having alittle trouble with "reverse video" (point of view when the car turns and comes at you - steering is reversed)


Driver Profile Webpage


----------



## canbquik

k1m said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good time as usual. Good job EvaderAndy! Looks like some were just monkeying around, that's fun too! We needed a week off, been busy though....new body on da wedge this week. So who was driving Donalbains car?


I let Paul try his hand at the mighty BuRP class in the main, not to shabby for his first run( Ithink he will be looking shortly, right Paul! :wave: )


----------



## Donalbain

*Substitute Driver*

Never caught his name. The boy that comes with Packman. They pitted next to me, he seemed interested so I *TOLD* him, "You're up!"


----------



## OvalmanPA

Don that was Brent. He didn't do to bad for a first time out I don't think either.


----------



## EvaderAndy

OvalmanPA said:


> A full field of BuRPs this week but K1M and da wife were a no show! Sure missed bumping fenders with them too. Lower laps this week, mostly because I was trying to figure out who was driving Donalbains car!  Of course trying to run into canbquiks substitute driver might have had something to do with it too. :lol: How about that Andy Eaton! When his mechanic gets the bats charged he catches on to things quick. He's going to be fighting for the lead with us very soon and I don't know if he even has a diff in his car yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
> pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
> 1  5   31    5:07.05  Rick Morgan           2    9.49
> 2  3   25    5:01.96  Andy Eaton            9    7.78
> 3  4   24    5:03.50  Laura Burrows        20    7.44
> 4  6   24    5:07.69  Chris Burrows        22    7.33
> 5  8   21    5:02.58  Don Weimer           25    6.53
> 6  2   15    3:54.22  Barb Morgan           3    6.02
> 7  1   14    5:02.28  Ray Eaton            10    4.35
> 8  0   12    5:18.42  Sandy McWilliams     27    3.54
> 9  7    3    1:04.41  Johna Simar           5    4.38
> --  9   --- DNS ---    Bryan Simar          14    0.00


No OvalmanPa don't have a diff yet but going to need one soon motor was hot and smelled pretty bad but still worked on tuesday


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey K1m what's the coming soon pictures on the profiles


----------



## OvalmanPA

Andy what you need is the 52 tooth diff gear and a 7 tooth pinion. Should cure the heat problem as long as the rest of your drivetrain is free running.


----------



## k1m

EvaderAndy said:


> Hey K1m what's the coming soon pictures on the profiles



Hey...ya finally made it! What do you think the comming soons are for? Keep up the good work and you may become famous someday too!  

Here's some pix of da wedge's new skin....


----------



## EvaderAndy

Very,Very,Very Nice body K1m are you trying it out this weekend ?


----------



## canbquik

k1m said:


> Hey...ya finally made it! What do you think the comming soons are for? Keep up the good work and you may become famous someday too!
> 
> Here's some pix of da wedge's new skin....



da' wedge is looking good!!!!  it will be a shame to run it, maybe it will be a pit table jockey? NAAAA


----------



## OvalmanPA

Hey, hey, hey, lookin' good K1M! Mind if I five finger discount that pic for the website?  Looks like we'll have another new body to "break in" this week. :lol:


----------



## k1m

OvalmanPA said:


> Hey, hey, hey, lookin' good K1M! Mind if I five finger discount that pic for the website?  Looks like we'll have another new body to "break in" this week. :lol:


I guess so, seeing as I stole your Racers Edge gif for the Driver Profile Webpage Hehehehe! 
I can send you the full size pic if you want.
I used blue fasglitter on the silver and silver fasglitter on the blue. I also tried painting the wheels, but as you can see the wheel disks are back on. 

We got pix, let's break her in!! The R.E. sticker JUST fit on the rear....that's all you guys are gonna see of it during the race! :wave:


----------



## EvaderAndy

Oh come on K1m you have to get down and dirty sometime :lol:


----------



## k1m

Andy: I hear ya man, I'll be glad to share some of that new paint with you Sunday. I'll bet your BuRP goes home with some of my glitter on it!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Haha.........I just finally got around to looking at that last night and noticed that. That's why it says on the page, "if you find something useful here, feel free to use it" or something to that effect. The one here should be just about the right size actually. Anybody notice that I've moved the pic page to our server and separated the pics into groups? Figured it would be much better this way and NO popups!



> We got pix, let's break her in!! The R.E. sticker JUST fit on the rear....that's all you guys are gonna see of it during the race!


Sounds like a challenge to me. :lol:


----------



## EvaderAndy

Sounds like a challenge to me to rick

I'll be ready for ya K1m :devil:


----------



## canbquik

hey Kim, Iwas wondering if I could get a little of that glitter on my TAILPIPE Sunday? You know , put a little 'BLING' on the 'BLING'


----------



## k1m

Canbquick: You bet, bro' - neither one of us has a vehicle that doesn't have alittle paint from each other on it! I'd much rather be drafting you....that way I get to see you spin!! Hehehehe!


----------



## EvaderAndy

Your starting to scare me K1m


----------



## canbquik

k1m said:


> Canbquick: You bet, bro' - neither one of us has a vehicle that doesn't have alittle paint from each other on it! I'd much rather be drafting you....that way I get to see you spin!! Hehehehe!



Will you be able to get that close? :wave:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Don't think I've ever seen so much smack talk outside the oval section on Hanks site. :lol:


----------



## EvaderAndy

Sounds like Sunday's going to be a WWF smackdown!

 Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## OvalmanPA

Another great week of BuRP racing at the track with thirteen racers this week. Everybody got to lay a little of their own paint on K1Ms new paintjob and there were at least a couple of us that saw more than his new Racers Edge sticker on the back of his car. :tongue: :hat: 

Had a few problems with my disk I saved to at the track so I'll post full results Wednesday.


----------



## k1m

:freak: What a strange week of racing.....Dunno if there was a full moon or what, but it seemed as though there was alot of hostile driving in all the classes except  the BuRPs. There's always alot of bumping and grinding, but everyone has a good time and seldom does someone get too upset. The carpet season is winding down here with only 3 weeks left and even though most of the points series are pretty much decided, I'm glad we don't count points in the BuRP class!

In the A-main, Ovalman came out on top again this week with Canbqick in second. Our newest driver, JohnQPublic cranked 29 laps out of my "Rent a Wreck" which is pretty darn good for his second BuRP race.

EvaderAndy grabbed an early win in the B-Main.....I'm tellin you guys...watch this kid....he's gonna be kickin' all our butts sooner than you can believe. Nice race Andy! :thumbsup:


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey Rick Check Your Privite Message


----------



## EvaderAndy

That's right guys..... I'm Coming for You ! :lol:


----------



## johnqpublic

K1m..I'm blushing...lol! Thanks again for the "rental" BuRP. I had a great time. I think I'll probably get one of those cars...I have enough old AM radios collecting dust!


----------



## k1m

Ovalman, Mrs K1m here. I was just wondering if this would be a good week for the powder puff race? Us girls have been talking and with only 3 weeks left we think it would be a good time and fun too. There are 5 of us racing now and if we had a powder puff we might even be able to pull in Sue and Deb. Seven ladies, now that would be quite a sight. We could even do an oval. We could run this class instead of the regular BuRP class. Besides Rick, you want to draw more interest? Get more ladies involved.


----------



## EvaderAndy

Sound's good


----------



## canbquik

k1m said:


> Ovalman, Mrs K1m here. I was just wondering if this would be a good week for the powder puff race? Us girls have been talking and with only 3 weeks left we think it would be a good time and fun too. There are 5 of us racing now and if we had a powder puff we might even be able to pull in Sue and Deb. Seven ladies, now that would be quite a sight. We could even do an oval. We could run this class instead of the regular BuRP class. Besides Rick, you want to draw more interest? Get more ladies involved.



I know Laura has asked about it every week for the past 2 weeks, it would be interesting to see also :lol: Besides, I know that if someone wanted to try it, there are enough BuRP's out there to make it happen


----------



## OvalmanPA

k1m said:


> Ovalman, Mrs K1m here. I was just wondering if this would be a good week for the powder puff race? Us girls have been talking and with only 3 weeks left we think it would be a good time and fun too. There are 5 of us racing now and if we had a powder puff we might even be able to pull in Sue and Deb. Seven ladies, now that would be quite a sight. We could even do an oval. We could run this class instead of the regular BuRP class. Besides Rick, you want to draw more interest? Get more ladies involved.


Hiya Joy! I keep forgetting to mention it to you ladies but was wondering if you'd like to do battle the last week of racing? Kind of a "final fling" so to speak before we're done. I'm sure those of us with BuRPs can get them ready for the ladies that don't have them.


----------



## k1m

Mrs K1M here: Rick, that would be great. Maybe we can even talk a couple more of the ladies into getting out there with us. Thanks

:wave: Hi to all in Elyria, Ohio. See ya soon.... Joy


----------



## OvalmanPA

k1m said:


> Mrs K1M here: Rick, that would be great. Maybe we can even talk a couple more of the ladies into getting out there with us. Thanks
> 
> :wave: Hi to all in Elyria, Ohio. See ya soon.... Joy


That's kind of why I figured the last week would be a good one for this. Maybe we'll have some more Moms there showing support for their kids and we can get a radio in their hands.


----------



## EvaderAndy

My Mom will be there this weekend soProbly she's in


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER: Andy Eaton
Location: Port Allegany, Pa

BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won 
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba S3003
Reciever: Futaba R122JE
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 

Strengths: Andy has shown alot of natural ability having only started racing this year.
Weakness: Still working on his setup but he'll be in the 30 lap club in no time!


Driver Profile Webpage


----------



## OvalmanPA

K1M got lucky.  And Canbquik showed us his new ride by Tqing but finishing third. Only two weeks left to play. 



Code:


Racers Edge R/C Racing & Hobbies - MARCH 16, 2003

             -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  6   33    5:05.05  Kim Fortner          23   10.17
  2  5   33    5:08.00  Rick Morgan           2   10.08
  3  2   32    5:06.20  Chris Burrows        13    9.83
  4  7   28    5:06.82  Johna Simar           5    8.58
  5  8   27    5:01.48  Joy Fortner          25    8.42
  6  1   23    5:06.70  Laura Burrows        11    7.05


Racers Edge R/C Racing & Hobbies - MARCH 16, 2003

             -- BuRP - B  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  3   28    5:03.14  Andy Eaton            9    8.69
  2  4   27    5:10.68  Brent Harris         38    8.17
  3  9   22    5:01.01  Barb Morgan           3    6.87
  4  2   14    5:20.24  Sandy McWilliams     22    4.11
 --  0   --- DNS ---    Michael Button       28    0.00

Hey btw Kim, turns out it wasn't the servo afterall. The servo horn cracked for crying out loud! When's the last time you saw that happen before a gear in the servo gets stripped? :lol:


----------



## k1m

*Results*

:tongue: 
A beautiful day to race (temps in the 60's) and a dozen BuRP racers made everyone feel better. Nothing like "flexin' alittle Lexan" to chase away the winter blues! The qualifiers were kinda cool, due to a late entry Ovalman had to rearrange things and he put the 5 ladies together as sort of a "powder puff" heat. It all boiled down to needing nearly a 30 lap run to get in the A main. We've come quite a way from the start of the season. Chris broke out his brand new F.W. wedge, it looks and runs awesome! Andy showed the way in the B main again...and newbie Brent was close behind in the "rent a wreck". Good racing, fellow BuRPs!


----------



## canbquik

k1m said:


> :tongue:
> A beautiful day to race (temps in the 60's) and a dozen BuRP racers made everyone feel better. Nothing like "flexin' alittle Lexan" to chase away the winter blues! The qualifiers were kinda cool, due to a late entry Ovalman had to rearrange things and he put the 5 ladies together as sort of a "powder puff" heat. It all boiled down to needing nearly a 30 lap run to get in the A main. We've come quite a way from the start of the season. Chris broke out his brand new F.W. wedge, it looks and runs awesome! Andy showed the way in the B main again...and newbie Brent was close behind in the "rent a wreck". Good racing, fellow BuRPs!



It felt REALLY GOOD to be back in a F.W.  K1M, the EAGLES are on their way!!! SEE YA SUNDAY


----------



## andyPa

*how far from Kane,Pa*

My sister lives in Kane just wondering how far of a drive it was to the offroad track since the indoor thing is almost over don't get there much but if i do i might drop by


----------



## EvaderAndy

Seems that new pinons in the BRP didn't help to much still got 28 laps but did get me more tork and speed and just enough of that to keep K1m's QUOTE: (rent a wreck) right behind good racing you Amain guys & gals :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

AndyPa: You are alittle over 20 miles East on RT6 from the dirt track at Bloomster Holler...  

EvaderAndy: I think you'll like the gear change, you gotta be smooth though. Bud says "Slow is Fast". We straightened out a couple of little things on your car this week and there's acouple of other things we'll get next Sun. The little things do add up.

Ovalman: Can't believe you haven't had trouble sooner if you weren't running a servo saver. I put several sets of gears through my servo before I wised up and kicked out the $5 for a Kimborough. :hat:


----------



## OvalmanPA

andyPa said:


> My sister lives in Kane just wondering how far of a drive it was to the offroad track since the indoor thing is almost over don't get there much but if i do i might drop by


Visit our website and get exact directs but when traveling from Kane, once you hit Lantz Corners you are only about 12 miles away from us (11 miles to Bloomster Hollow and 1 mile up). 

K1M.........the only problem I've had with steering was the dumb steering tie-rods with the collars. Went turnbuckle tie-rod and haven't had any problem since.


----------



## Guest

*ovalpaman*

Oval Pa ; Is there a kit for the ajustable turnbuckels or did you have to peice it togeather..


----------



## OvalmanPA

ELR said:


> Oval Pa ; Is there a kit for the ajustable turnbuckels or did you have to peice it togeather..


You'll have to piece it together. If you've been around R/C long you might just have what you need in a box somewhere. You'll need a short tierod (Team Losi tierods that are used for connecting the bellcranks together on the XX series of cars seem to work well), two plastic ballends, and two metal ball studs.


----------



## RAFster

ELR said:


> Oval Pa ; Is there a kit for the ajustable turnbuckels or did you have to peice it togeather..


There is not one from BRP and most everyone pieces it together.

I built one with 2-56 swivel links sized for 4-40 rod, it would not provide sufficient clearance for the servo saver. So, I used a metal gear Hitec HS81MG and a servo horn. 

Associated has some 1" long 4-40 (associated part 6260 for 2 or 7251 for 1) turnbuckles available but the connectors they must allow an inch + of width between the two links tying the steering blocks together. This requires either a ball cup or swivel link with threaded body portion close to the steering block. 

HPI turnbuckles that are 4-40 with 4mm hex
A256 4-40 x 18mm
93312 4-40 x 24mm 1.38" long according to tower...?must be a typo on length because a diameter of 2.38 corresponds to 4-40 size rod.

Either way, 4-40 are fairly big for an SC18. But since 2-56 turnbuckles aren't available you have to use what's available unless you have a means of machining your own.
I cut the head off a 1" long 4-40 bolt and double nutted in the center of the then threaded rod. A drop of super glue on both nuts helps lock them in place. Then I used some Rocket City 2-56 sized swivel balls for 4-40 threaded rod. 

The 2-56 sized hardware size and therefore the weight stays low.


----------



## k1m

RAFster said:


> I built one with 2-56 swivel links sized for 4-40 rod, it would not provide sufficient clearance for the servo saver. So, I used a metal gear Hitec HS81MG and a servo horn.
> I cut the head off a 1" long 4-40 bolt and double nutted in the center of the then threaded rod. A drop of super glue on both nuts helps lock them in place. Then I used some Rocket City 2-56 sized swivel balls for 4-40 threaded rod.


Sorry Rafster, I'm trying to follow but.....got any pics?

I was concerned about a difference in steering angles (ackerman) by using a turnbuckle from the servo saver to each steering block. So I made mine like the stock tierods. One goes from servo to right steering block and the other goes from one steering block to the other. (drag link) I found some 1/12 scale ballends that are tiny, dyed blue of course. The ball studs are blue aluminum but haven't been able to find a blue draglink- yet. A Street Weapon steering link was the only thing long enough I could find to work on a Fun Won. Team Factory sells blue S.W. sets, but not individually. The trickest thing about it, is a double ball stud that ties the two together on the right steering block. Thanks Bud! Seems to work good, the 4-40 hardware is a bit big, but I love that blue stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster

k1m said:


> Sorry Rafster, I'm trying to follow but.....got any pics?
> 
> I was concerned about a difference in steering angles (ackerman) by using a turnbuckle from the servo saver to each steering block. So I made mine like the stock tierods. One goes from servo to right steering block and the other goes from one steering block to the other. (drag link) I found some 1/12 scale ballends that are tiny, dyed blue of course. The ball studs are blue aluminum but haven't been able to find a blue draglink- yet. A Street Weapon steering link was the only thing long enough I could find to work on a Fun Won. Team Factory sells blue S.W. sets, but not individually. The trickest thing about it, is a double ball stud that ties the two together on the right steering block. Thanks Bud! Seems to work good, the 4-40 hardware is a bit big, but I love that blue stuff! :thumbsup:


 

Sorry no pics yet. Digital camera died, not repaired. 
I duplicated the stock setup with swivel link connected together as a drag link from a pair of swivel links that had 2-56 swivels. They attach with a 2-56 socket headed screw to each of the steering blocks. The swivel links are for 4-40 rod and I cut the head off a 1 inch long 4-40 screw, then put to nuts in the center jammed them against one another and put a drop of CA glue on each nut. 
The drag link attaches to the bottom of the steering blocks. 

One steering block has a longer screw with another swivel link atop the steering block and that goes to the steering servo. I had to shorten the swivel links going from the servo to the steering block
and trial and error size the bit of screw I used to join the two. 

The long screw was a socket head screw of greater size and I had to put a nylon washer like on the axle below each steering block on the kingpin to raise the steering blocks slightly. The steering would dragging the edge of the socket head on the chassis before this change. Lowers the front ride height slightly as well. That NASCAR rake, ya know.. 

I'll see if someone will photograph it at Classic.


----------



## Nil

RAFster said:


> I'll see if someone will photograph it at Classic.


We should try to get a batch of steering pictures. Don D has a new twist; I'll be testing two new designs, one a variation on a Bartos job with DuBro parts and one a take off on the Reilly design.

Hope I can remember the camera!


----------



## k1m

RAFster: I got ya now, but Nil's right it'd be neat to see what everyone comes up with.

This is my first version of ball end steering rods. Figured I'd work the bugs out on this one before I do the one for my Pro.


----------



## canbquik

EAGLES are in the nest!!!!!  We'll see you Sunday for another round of paint swappin' FUN


----------



## k1m

canbquik said:


> EAGLES are in the nest!!!!! We'll see you Sunday for another round of paint swappin' FUN


   
You have mail........

Not much luck with the wheel disks, the dude says he's having trouble keeping them on. But when I described how I made mine, he said he'd work with me and we'll see what we can come up with. Too bad the funs nearly over


----------



## k1m

*Driver Profile*

DRIVER: Ray Eaton
Location: Port Allegany, Pa

BuRP PROFILE:
Chassis: SC18 Fun Won 
ESC: Futaba MC230CR
Servo: Futaba S3003
Reciever: Futaba R122JE
Battery: "Kryptonite" 1200mah NiMH (ICEBOX BATTERIES) 

Strengths: Ray's new to R/C, but he's learning fast. It's a great hobby for a father & son to share. 
Weakness: Seems to have had alot of electrical problems, battery building, polarity, etc....he's having a good time though.

Driver Profile Webpage


----------



## canbquik

Not much luck with the wheel disks, the dude says he's having trouble keeping them on. But when I described how I made mine, he said he'd work with me and we'll see what we can come up with. Too bad the funs nearly over 


I picked up a new book, " Wheel Disks as Built by Kim Fortner" :thumbsup: I must say the articles were very informative, and the step-by-step diagrams/directions were most helpful. Because of this book I was able to construct disks for my NEW rebel outlaw. Thanks again, Kim, for the confidence and guidance to produce these WONDERFUL disks. ( available now at all HOME READING ROOMS :lol: )


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Another great turnout of BuRP racers this week and canbquik got his ummm.........stuff together and pulled off a great run in the main. You otta have a good look at the spur he's runnin' Bud. Might be something to add to the BRP line.  



Code:


             -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  4   34    5:01.60  Chris Burrows        30   10.60
  2  5   33    5:07.54  Rick Morgan           2   10.09
  3  0   28    5:03.57  Joy Fortner          20    8.67
  4  3   28    5:10.38  Andy Eaton           12    8.48
  5  8   27    4:59.31  Kim Fortner          19    8.48
  6  6   27    5:00.96  Laura Burrows        31    8.44

             -- BuRP - B  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  7   29    5:04.29  Johna Simar           5    8.96
  2  9   20    5:07.69  Barb Morgan           3    6.11
  3  2   16    5:07.44  Sandy McWilliams     25    4.89
  4  1   12    5:25.37  Autumn Harris        22    3.47
  5  3    2    0:35.15  Michael Button       26    5.35

Next week we are going to let the ladies do battle by themselves with our first ever Powderpuff BuRP oval clash to finish out the season. :thumbsup:


----------



## michael button

*u*

hey kim do u have any more brp's for sale that are usen like the one that ray bought


----------



## k1m

Canbquick: Smokin' run dude! Those wheel disks REALLY look sweet too. There's only so many paint schemes that go with those stock green wheels, and yours definately isn't one. You get pitman of the year in my book too for being so innovative with your gearing, not to mention keeping 6+ vehicles in running order. You should have included an instruction book too though..... :tongue: And WHAT an artist!!

Bud: Wait til you see the airbrushed BuRP T shirts Canbquick is doing. I'm sure there'll be several on us when we come to Da Track in May.

The Powder Puff race should be a good time this week, those girls really knock it out. Hope they don't get laughing so hard they can't see.

Michael: Sorry man, no more deals like that one. You should have grabbed it. I do have some used radios that would work great for BuRPs.


----------



## michael button

hey andy try out that burp you got from kim yet


----------



## EvaderAndy

not getting till two weeks from now


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey Kim what was going on with your Brp last race ?


----------



## canbquik

ahhhhhhh K1m, your gonna make me BLUSH :jest:


----------



## BudBartos

Wow that track record looks like it may be in trouble  
XXL will fit fine


----------



## k1m

Andy:I did some last minute adjusting on my diff - got it too loose. It started slipping after a couple of laps.

Canbquick:  hope your hat still fits!


----------



## EvaderAndy

both our Brp's are runing now. how many races is the powder puff race?


----------



## michael button

hey andy now all i need is a brp and im all set like you are


----------



## EvaderAndy

After about 3 or 4 weeks I figured I'd never get passed 28 and it started out that both qualifiers 27 laps well now your talking to the Newest member of the 30 lap Club! To bad I got it the last race of the last day


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey K1m We're going to have to double team chris again next season :lol:


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey Joy,

Thank-you for the cute pin you gave us for doing the powderpuff BuRP race. It was fun !  
Deb


----------



## k1m

WOW! What a race! What a way to end the season! 

Congrats to EvaderAndy for being the newest inductee to "The 30 lap Club" .....yeah! :thumbsup: (only took him a month of racing )

Andy made it into the A Main and at one point late in the race, found himself the meat in a Canbquick and k1m sandwich. As it turned out, I was on the inside and I "crowded" Andy alittle which caused him to "crowd" Canbquick, who ended up with his wedge - wedged under the PVC barrier! This unfortunate incident probably won me the race....I feel bad (not really)!! Hehehehehe!!!

Thats my story and I'm stickin to it!!

:lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

To bad I was trying so hard to catch those two guys because I would have really liked to see the "incident", it sounded like it would have been quite comical. :lol: Congrats Andy on the 30 lap run. Next year your gonna be right there with us I think. What a finish to the season. I'm really gonna miss bumpin' fenders on the carpet all summer with you guys.


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*



Code:


          -- BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  2   35    5:02.45  Kim Fortner          27   10.88
  2  1   35    5:03.48  Chris Burrows        21   10.85
  3  5   34    5:07.47  Rick Morgan           9   10.40
  4  3   30    5:01.92  Andy Eaton           17    9.34
  5  6   30    5:02.19  Tom Himes            40    9.34
  6  4   29    5:02.55  Joy Fortner          28    9.01
  7  7   15    3:03.57  Johna Simar          13    7.68


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> WOW! What a race! What a way to end the season!
> 
> Congrats to EvaderAndy for being the newest inductee to "The 30 lap Club" .....yeah! :thumbsup: (only took him a month of racing )
> 
> Andy made it into the A Main and at one point late in the race, found himself the meat in a Canbquick and k1m sandwich. As it turned out, I was on the inside and I "crowded" Andy alittle which caused him to "crowd" Canbquick, who ended up with his wedge - wedged under the PVC barrier! This unfortunate incident probably won me the race....I feel bad (not really)!! Hehehehehe!!!
> 
> Thats my story and I'm stickin to it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I saw


----------



## EvaderAndy

Well K1m didn't get the truck that we bought of you mom got it besides can't jump for or over joy very easily with the truck so bring on the track ! :lol:


----------



## canbquik

son you need to slow down and type READABLE material! :jest:


----------



## k1m

Another successful carpet season of BuRP racing here in Pa. draws to an end again. We've had alot of good times and good racing this year with Bud's cool little racers. The season started out with 11 cars at a 31 lap pace and peaked with 14 cars at a 38 lap pace the week Bud and his crew came out to race with us. We ended up the season with 11 cars at a 35 lap pace with the fewest racers (6) one week and the slowest pace (30 laps) another week. We picked up about 6 new BuRP racers this year and topped off the season with the first ever Powderpuff (all ladies) Race.

The Driver Profile Webpage seemed to be a hit.

This seasons race results at Racers Edge 

Here's another statistic I think is worth mentioning: Number of parts broken on our two BuRPs during the 21 week season of racing - 1 body post. 
Don't get me wrong, we replaced gears, motors, tires, batterys, and bodys, but that was due to wear and tear, and then only one each.

My point?

You can have just as much (or more) fun with Bud's cars without spending alot of money, and still enjoy good R/C racing with your friends.

Thank You Rick and Johna for giving us a place to play on Sunday
Thanks Snookie for all the cheezeburgers
Thanks Bud for the wonderful toys
And thanks to all the BuRP racers for all the excitement & FUN!

I'll let you guys know when we get together for a play day and hope to see you at "Da Track" May 10th at BRP World Headquarters in Elyria, Ohio.


----------



## Nil

k1m said:


> hope to see you at "Da Track" May 10th at BRP World Headquarters in Elyria, Ohio.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## OvalmanPA

canbquik said:


> son you need to slow down and type READABLE material! :jest:


So, how many times did you re-read that post to make sure you spelled everything right so I didn't have a reason to rag on you? :jest: 

k1m......I couldn't agree more. We had one heck of a good time this year racing the little cars. If you didn't notice, the last day during the second qualifier I parked my 2wd stocker. It was frustrating me badly and I just wasn't having fun with it so I just stuck with the fun class the rest of the day. No sense in elevating my blood presure. :thumbsup: We'll definitly have to do a day at the Vo-Tech this summer.


----------



## k1m

*Play Day!!*

Kinda short notice, but it happens that way.

Looks like Sunday will be nice, anybody wanna play?

Sunday.....VoTech parkinglot. Don't know for sure what shape it's in, come up and see.....Around noon??


----------



## EvaderAndy

sounds good see ya there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

I'll see what's goin' on, may be over to get a little playtime in. I'll have to charge a few packs for the 'pede since it still has dirt on it from last fall and of course bring the BuRPs.


----------



## EvaderAndy

OvalmanPA said:


> I'll have to charge a few packs for the 'pede since it still has dirt on it from last fall and of course bring the BuRPs.


what is a or your pede?


----------



## k1m

Andy: Stampede....too bad he didn't make it, that pede woulda looked cool rollin down off the hill climb!

Beautiful day to race, alittle windy but lots of laughs. I'm always amazed how well our little racers hook up on that blacktop. We used a leaf blower and broom to try and get all those little stones left from winter, but there will still afew. Besides being hard on the foam tires, they put weird looking teeth on the spur gear. Several times I hit one and it would pitch my car 90 deg. I said Hello to the cement inner curb several times, but no real damage. Canbquick looks like he can be quick and he's ready for Ohio. We'll have to do that again real soon.


----------



## canbquik

that was a blast! :thumbsup: Thank you Kim for helping me find the inside retaining wall  I'm very interested to see your little project after running my burp on Sunday, I bet she'll scream! As far as the hill climb I'll be adding weight to the front end to keep the wheels alittle closer to earth. All in all it was a good day, the street weapon hookedup nicely, the 2wd didn't, the burp was awesome, and the maxx..... well that's all that needs to be said, " THE MAXX"


----------



## EvaderAndy

Ready for the hill clime now can't wait for the next sesion :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

*BuRPS at Da Track*

Nine racers from Racers Edge made the 240 mile trip to Elyria, Ohio to compete in Bud's first summer race of the 2003 season this weekend. We all stayed at a beautiful Country Inn hotel only minutes from the track. It's pretty hard to beat racing BuRPs all day, pigging out at the Red Lobster, and then relaxing in the hot tub and pool at the hotel!
I think we did pretty well racing too. The official results haven't posted yet, and I don't know the exact numbers, but I think I can safely say we all had a good time. (My stomach hurts from laughing for 2 days)

Thanks Chris for the aero help...your side dam and wing really helped make my Mod PRO fly. By the end of the day I had the throttle turned all the way up and was wishing that little airplane motor had more!

Congrats to Johna....she had 3 tough qualifiers but still managed to get it together and win her main with a good strong run.

Thanks also to KaneSurfGuru, for all your help and entertainment :lol: 
John would have beat me in the 10 minute Mod main if I hadn't got into him trying to get one of my laps back... I AM Sorry! Who'd have thought that little bump would break you after all that rubbing you were doing with Bud though? :lol:


----------



## k1m

*BuRPs at da track*

Left to right, front to back:
Sandy, Joy, Laura, Johna, Jerry, Chris, Kim, John


----------



## OvalmanPA

Boy is that ever a motley looking crew! :jest: Sounds like you guys had a real good time out there. Sounds like you put in a good showing too. Can't wait to see the final results!


----------



## BudBartos

I was great having all of you PA racers come out to DA TRACK!
All that wishing did keep the rain away  
Hope to see some of you at one of the other races :thumbsup:


----------



## WARBIRD

nice to see you all made it over, I didn't really get to talk to
anybody but Joy. Hope you can make it back again.


----------



## k1m

Ovalman: Motley...?? We looked pretty good in our airbrushed *RACERS EDGE* shirts. Thanx again Chris. Someone took pix of them. We were quite a group the whole weekend! They even managed to make *ME* turn red at the Red Lobster, can you imagine that? It doest get any better man - good racing, good food, good friends, you gotta go too one of these times.
Warbird: we'll be back.... you should come race with us sometime too, we try to keep it fun...if it's not fun you're doing something very wrong!


----------



## kanesurfguru

k1m said:


> Thanks also to KaneSurfGuru, for all your help and entertainment :lol:
> John would have beat me in the 10 minute Mod main if I hadn't got into him trying to get one of my laps back... I AM Sorry! Who'd have thought that little bump would break you after all that rubbing you were doing with Bud though? :lol:


K1m,

It was a great time all around, what a blast, everytime you'd turn around someone was crackin a joke. Thanks for letting me be the third wheel. And you can count on my help anytime you need it. I know I learned alot from you during the weekend also. Even the fulcrum? thing :jest: 

And it takes a BIG MAN to say he rubbed me. So all is forgiven, of course it was the minute after happened.

Now of course we need a mod. BuRP oval race at the Racers Edge track now  

And to top it all off, I'll say it again, "I missed Don not being there."


----------



## k1m

I watched and dubbed the video tape tonite, still trying to put some of the names to faces. It sure makes a difference being able to watch the action all over again after the heat of battle. Not only do you get to see all those wrecks you were in on or just missed, you can see where your car's weak and strong spots are on the track. The audio picks up some interesting conversations as well!

We missed Donalbain too, maybe we should plan another road trip and kidnap him?


----------



## canbquik

really no point in that, the economy is so bad we'd just be stuck with no ransom collected and a guy wanting to race BuRP in Ohio!!!! :jest:


----------



## Donalbain

Hoping to make the September 13th Oval race. Any takers? Would like to make reservations now, plan on bringing the family with me. Will bring my own table, maybe I could scoot under someones canope?


----------



## BudBartos

Hey if we get enough sprint cars I will hold a class for them!!!!


----------



## WARBIRD

Three coming from Sugar Grove


----------



## k1m

*Da last race, September 13th*

 Sounds like fun, we'd like to go! 
*I feel another road trip coming on.*


----------



## k1m

*Road Trip!*

 Hey, it looks like there will be 5 BuRPs from Pa. going to the last summer race at Da Track in Elyria, OH. September 13th. We've had a great time at Bud's track this summer and I'm sure this one's gonna be a good time too.
KaneSurfGuru is coming out of R/C retirement since May... Big Dog Racing returns!
Donalbain has been tearing it up on dirt this summer, but would really like to burn up some foam rubber on some Ohio asphalt.
Joy will be there also, she's been VERY strong on the local offroad this summer, and she's anxious to put a few more scuffs on "Da Bug".
canBquick will be bringing his sprinter and giving mod a try too. He's gonna love the power of that Big Block!
I'll be bringing a SC18sc and LTO Pro to play with and it looks like the weather is going to cooperate. We're all going to hook up at the hotel, then it's off to DA Track for some practice and then to a nice place to eat. We're only staying 5-10 minutes from the track so we should be there fairly early Sat. See you guys then!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Just thought I'd bring this back up to the top so we can start getting some good ol' BuRP smack talk going before the season starts. 

That and I need feedback on this new oval class you guys want. Stock motors, modified motors, anything goes, whadda ya want to run? Let's talk about it. I'd kind of like it to be an open class but then there are the ones like Mom that I think are going to want to run oval and a stocker just aint gonna cut it with an open class.


----------



## OvalmanPA

No comments huh? Guess we don't need an oval class afterall?


----------



## RAFster

Maybe they snuck out of PA to go to Classic Hobbies raceway to run on the high banked carpet oval in Akron? The Cleveland area BRP crowd was planning on racing there tonight.
Oops, I mean Saturday night...can't keep the days of the week straight.


----------



## canbquik

Keep it stock, that way everyone will be equal and it will depend on luck and driver ability!! That was what the class was designed for FUN   Only rule should be a body type typical to oval racing, wedge, sprinters, mc stock cars, mudbus that way it stands out. :wave:


----------



## k1m

I'm ready to get back into some BuRP racing on the carpet. The racing we enjoyed this summer was some of the best ever. With regular off road racing in the dirt, alittle Monster truck racing, and occasional trip to BRP World Headquarters made for quite a summer season for us. 

Looks like we may be running another small scale class this year besides the BuRP class. So far, the BuRPs have been run on the road course and it's been pretty much a run for fun class with stock motors, etc. to keep the costs down. It's proved to be an exciting and relaxing way to race and I really hope nothing changes that. 

Maybe we should vary the track setup for the BuRP class between oval & road course. See how everyone likes both. But still try to keep the class as is, a class everyone can enjoy...whether they're fast or not.

I'd also like to see an open/oval class for sure. We've had some great times racing mod oval at Bud's and I also think some of us would enjoy an open class where we can see how much speed we can squeeze out of these mini racers.


----------



## BudBartos

Oval would be cool! Need a bridge for the counting loop or thin wire so the 1/18th BRP's can run alittle smoother!
We have several guys that want to make the trip out to PA Just have to find a gap in the racing schedule. Maybe DEC. 
I will let you know so the kitchen can be well stocked :wave: 
K1M>> You need those hubs? I will try to get them out this week.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Ok guys, keep them coming. 

So far: Probably stock class.......would need to have it any body though so people don't have to buy new bodies. Mod/open class if there is enough interest. Have had another suggestion. Run points and trophies for the BuRPs. This would put the BuRPs into the "regular" price category however. It will also probably make one person in this household sit out the racing.  Keep the suggestions coming guys.

Bud I'd like to go alone with the bridge loop but as small as our track is I think it would make for a marshalling nightmare.  That and we have a few "bumps" in that area anyway. LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Ok!! Hope to get out there soon.


----------



## Joy

Hi Ovalman, Just thought I'd throw in my vote. Why not keep the Burp Fun Class as is and just add an oval mod or open class. That way everyone is covered. The oval mod /open class would be regular entry fee. We already have a stock class. It would be a shame to mess with something that everyone already enjoys. Oval or roadcourse? I don't really care. Whatever everyone else wants is fine but we need a class for those who want more speed and power. 

Bud: Maybe you should try a modified *Fun Won*. They take those wrinkles way better. I know this guy in Ohio that makes them and I could probably get you a really good deal.


----------



## BudBartos

Joy>>> Maybe one of those PA Mud Bus cars :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

I'm starting to think this is going to be more complicated than I originally thought.  I like your idea Joy, I really do but....... I'd like to keep the "fun class" road course and then there are those that don't like road course. Man, this aint gonna be easy to iron out! 

Maybe stock road course and oval and mod/open oval since it's pretty much cut and dried that those guys wanna go fast in circles?  Now I don't know if there would be enough interest in road course to do it though? Maybe to many classes?????


----------



## canbquik

sounds like a decent plan :roll: but with a open class for oval that would include ALL , stock and modified, the people would be able to see where they finished by who runs what. Just like LeMans, sportsman, Trans-am, GTA,........ if the first two were mod. guys ,than the third place STOCK would win the stock class ( understand) that way whatever you choose to run won't matter, and you still keep the FUN in it for everyone. There are so few MOD that I really don't see the need for two classes. Everyone knows what everyone else is running so that should make it even easier. Even in the mains you would still know the TQ by the line up. MOD guys up top, and STOCK on the bottom, that way when you start all the STOCK is in front and the MOD guys have to try to get through to the front. Actually, I think that this would be really fun to run this way, kind of evens everything out :thumbsup: LMK what you guys think??????????????????????????


----------



## LLB

I was thinking... Road course for fun... Oval for points... This way there is a choice... if people don't like road course they can run oval and vice versa... Depending on cost they can choose that way too. For instance, if some one doesn't want to pay full price, they can choose the other class... And everyone ran road course when there was no oval, so that throws my vote to keeping road course as just fun. :thumbsup: 
However you do the oval is up to everyone... I don't care if we all run together... I got beat in road course, I'll get beat in oval... whether they are all stock, or open.  
For me it is just going to be fun to race with everyone and have such a good time... win or no win... $2 or $8... I just love the burps!!! :wave: 

oh, yeah... and let's not forget that it has been a while since Rick has flipped my bug up on it's side!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Hhhmmmm........interesting idea Chris but I'm trying to simplify my job as much as possible.  To keep everyone straight throughout the year might be interesting from a points standpoint, or it might not? I guess everyone would have to notify the race director what you were running, stock or modified for that to work. On second thought, maybe it won't be to bad............ It seems everyone is pretty much in favor of keeping the road course as the "fun" class though, correct?


----------



## canbquik

The only problem that would arise would be the lap difference, and that my not be that much either. The mod's take a bit to wind out , so if your in traffic and dodging others and just dicing for position, a mod my equal out to stock, or be beat, in a heat. The points would be tricky cuz you would have to keep two seperate standings. The only way to really tell is to run it the first week and make adjustments from that race performance. Who knows, might all come out in the wash.... :roll: Definitely, keep the road course as a fun class, and that will give all the choice as to their preference of competion, or FUN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster

I recall one race day at Da Track in Oval where Stock actually beat the number of laps in Mod because Mod had numerous wrecks whereas the winner of Stock had a wreck free race. Depending on your Stock racers and their skill will of course impact passing and other things. 
Just a thought to inject...


----------



## canbquik

Give a guy MONSTER POWER in a BuRP, and he will use it all , on and off the track :devil:


----------



## k1m

I'd still like to see the BuRP "for fun" class be run on the oval occasionally. Just to give it some variation, it might even save having to change track 3 times/day. With touring cars pretty much dead and 1/12 scale sporadic at best, there may be weeks we don't need to set up the road course. Just a thought...

The GTP style oval racing sounds like fun, but I think it will be confusing to keep track of things. Not only would the race director need to keep track (and tech) each racers class, but so would the racers. Full scale racers know who's behind them by the body style. It could work, might be fun, but I'd just call it open class....then everyone could run whatever they want and see what they can do with it.

Keep it simple....one class pretty much stock "for fun" whether oval or r.c. and the other class everyone else on the oval.


----------



## OvalmanPA

That's pretty much what it's coming down to now.

Oval BuRP - Open class (racers sign up as stock or modified)
1. $8 entry fee
2. Points class with trophies
3. Racers signing up as "stock" will need to have motor and battery teched after races. Stock BRP motor and up to 6 cell battery pack of cells your choosing (AA, AAA, 2/3 A, etc.).

Fun BuRP
1. $2 entry fee
2. No points or trophies awarded
3. Road course class/oval as an option on days there are no other road course classes
4. Stock BRP cars. BRP motor, up to 6 cell battery pack of your choosing (AA, AAA, 2/3 A, etc.).

It'll take me a little longer to do points with the open class but if this is what you guys want, I'm willing to give it a try. How do the above rules sound to you?


----------



## canbquik

sounds good, now just have to figure out how to get that 380 in there....


----------



## Joy

Ovalman: Sounds like a plan to me. I knew you could do it. A+


----------



## WARBIRD

If schedules work out the Sugar Grove gang will be making the trip with Bud. Mapquest says 5.5 hrs, still not to far to race Brp's with some good people. Hopefully see you all in december. :wave:


----------



## k1m

Warbird: That sounds great...we look forward to racing with you guys again. I think we're gonna have a hot season of BuRP racing here in Pa. even if it does get cold outside!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Just to clarify for anyone that might not be clear on how the points are going to work in Oval BuRP. It's basically going to be two classes run together, stock and modified. First place stock will get 175 points and first place modified will get 175 points and so on.

Glad everyone is happy with what I've come up with so far.


----------



## EvaderAndy

I have an old 280 turbo tuned motor out of my boat think of the possiablities hhhhmmmm....


----------



## EvaderAndy

canbquik said:


> sounds good, now just have to figure out how to get that 380 in there....



who needs a 380 when you can SQUEEZE a 10 turn in there  :lol:


----------



## EvaderAndy

btw k1m what do you need to put a 280 in a burp you said the metal motor mount plates is that all or what else


----------



## k1m

*motors*

Andy: BRP makes a "Big Block" motor mount #352 that allows you to put a speed 300 sized motor in a BuRP. I'm not sure about the 280 motor you have....you could probably redrill the motor mount to make it fit, but I'm really not sure if you'd like it better than your BRP motor. What size is the shaft? I'd make sure you can fit pinion gears on the 280 first.

CanBquick: The motor in your Pro is a Watt Age 370, AKA Orion Big Block, Gnauper Speed 300.

Here's more info:


----------



## k1m

*Play Day!!!*

Sounds like I'm not the only one gettin alittle antsy to run the BuRPs again. Anybody wanna play next sunday (26th)? We're thinking about checking out CanBquicks turf at the park in Bradford. There are tennis courts to run the BRP's on and I hear there's a good sized dirt pile just asking to be tore up by some Maxx's. Long as the weather holds out, we're planning on going over around noon.


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> Sounds like I'm not the only one gettin alittle antsy to run the BuRPs again. Anybody wanna play next sunday (26th)? We're thinking about checking out CanBquicks turf at the park in Bradford. There are tennis courts to run the BRP's on and I hear there's a good sized dirt pile just asking to be tore up by some Maxx's. Long as the weather holds out, we're planning on going over around noon.


Dirt pile.............Can't...............Rezist...........must tear up! :lol: 

to bad my dads working not sure on my mom yet.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Dunno if I'll make it because we kind of made plans to go to Spragues on Sunday. Have to see how things work out. Sounds like a good time!


----------



## EvaderAndy

nop I'm out darn it!


----------



## BudBartos

I thought I saw snow on the radar for you guys!!!!!
Take a drive out to Cleveland for the Halloween classic, lots of top drivers will be there!!!! Including SG1, 2slow00, orange racer, micro-racer, and others


----------



## k1m

You're right, Bud...I had alittle snow on our deck this morning! When I called for a play day, the forecast was 60's and 10% chance of rain...now it's 50's and 40%.  
We are a hearty bunch though and will hope for the best.....I've driven with gloves before!

*How bad have you got it? *

:lol:


----------



## canbquik

have no fear, in the constant pursuit of r/c'ing, I have a plan  There is a pavilion that is right next to the basketball courts, also has power for chargers, all that is needed is a table and your chairs for a day of r/c maheim!!!!!! If I just knew someone with racing cones......  Anyway hopefully, all will be able to come to one of the last FUN DAYS of the season, see you all sunday!!!! :wave:


----------



## k1m

*play day*

Thanks to the big pavilion, we were still able to have some fun on a rainy day in Pa. We blew off the concrete with a leaf blower, set up some traffic cones, and had a good ole time! It wasn't cold, but alittle wet around the edges. CanBquick's mud bus bodys look sweet in motion.
We even ran the Maxx's.....reverse spin 180's and cyclones are fun too!

Good plan, man....we'll have to go back there again someday for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Sorry I didn't make it but the deep fried french toast and sausage was pretty good too.


----------



## k1m

Nov 23 is the date of the first race of the carpet season at Racers Edge. We're looking forward to a hot season of BRP racing with two classes of 1/18 scale, the BuRP class on the road course and the new oval course class that will include stock AND modified! Come and join in on the FUN!

More info:
http://www.racersedgerc.com


----------



## k1m

*1st carpet race of the season*

Less than 6 days left until we get the carpet season underway here in Pa. The carpet is down (no thanks to me  ) and I'm sure Rick & Johna are getting things ship shape. We start out every season with a prerace swap meet at the track where you can wheel & deal and get in a few practice laps the night before the first race.

We've really had a ball racing BuRPs the last few years at Racers Edge, with a pretty steady following of about 10 BuRP racers/week.
For pics and specs on most of them, check out the Driver Profile Page:
http://pennswoods.net/~fortner/burprofiles.html

It should be interesting to see if anyone likes running the BuRPs on the oval. Normally, we run them on the road course but we're also gonna try some oval racing this year.....We enjoyed running on the oval at BRP World Headquarters so much this summer, we wanted to give it a go.

Now for the *Smack Talk* ...
There are a few who think the Mud Bus bodied BuRPs are going to be the ones to beat. They've even resorted to some pretty archaic mods to gain any slight advantage! I won't go into details here, there's a long season ahead. But then there are a couple who think the sprint cars are going to dominate! *Time Will Tell!* 
All I can say is there are alot of racers around here just itching to bang some wheels and swap alittle paint!


----------



## canbquik

They've even resorted to some pretty archaic mods to gain any slight advantage! I won't go into details here, there's a long season ahead. 



I wouldn't say ARCHAIC, maybe CUTTING EDGE INSANITY???? :devil: :devil:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Everyone should be careful! That "CUTTING EGDE INSANITY" may be contagious! I think that Kim might have caught it! We will just have to see this saturday at the swap meet.


----------



## EvaderAndy

there's nothing like bumper to bumper racing and making a K1m,Canbquik, and myself sandwich :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

Andy: You said it! You'll have to try being the bun instead of the meat sometime! :jest: 

"If he hadn't had another car to bounce off of, he'da wrecked!" - Darrell Waltrip


----------



## scoutout02

can I get the PRO chasis with front end and rear end? or do you have to buy the sc and the pro?


----------



## k1m

Scout: Glad to see you made it. BRP makes the PRO chassis conversion as a hopup for the SC18. As far as I know, Bud doesn't sell the PRO in kit form. I think you would be happy starting out with a stock SC18 or Fun Won because they are FAST & TOUGH. There are some hopups like a ball differential you can add that will really improve handling and you will have just as much fun. You can always save the PRO upgrade for later when and if  you feel the need for more power like a mod motor, etc. If you really have you heart set on a PRO though, I'd look for a used SC18 and then get the PRO conversion. 

One of the neat things about the BRP class is the fact that you don't have to spend alot of money to have a whole lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

If your looking for BuRPs, you might want to try eBay. There are a few on there right now. eBay


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> Andy: You said it! You'll have to try being the bun instead of the meat sometime! :jest:
> 
> "If he hadn't had another car to bounce off of, he'da wrecked!" - Darrell Waltrip


I'll try my best too just hope it's not the bottom bun :jest:


----------



## scoutout02

SHHH!!! sugar daddy, i got i'm bidding on right now w/ 5hrs. left don't jinks me. :lol: lol dirt cheap so far w/ ball diff. i was bidding on a charger, and somebody outbid me by 50cents and 30 sec to go.  thanks for the info though.


----------



## k1m

Sugar Daddy said:


> If your looking for BuRPs, you might want to try eBay. There are a few on there right now.


Yeah, and that one dude sounds familiar....  

One tip when shopping for a used BuRP....rather than go into a whole lot of details, just ask them what color the chassis is. The new chassis (SC18) is blue, the old chassis was black.


----------



## scoutout02

here is a pic, the chasis is black (older) is that bad?


----------



## El Guapo

Hey Scout: That is the older model. Canbequick gave me a bunch of parts a while back to use. I cut one of those up to make body posts


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Whoa! El Guapo lives! I thought that you were a victim of your job!


----------



## El Guapo

*Amoung the living....Aha!!*

Sugar-D: Well I kinda' got bogged down with working on my Jeep Wrangler (Stinkin' money magnet) and it is finally on the road. I was at the track today with Rick and Johnna giving them a hand. I'm behind the scenes! :thumbsup:


----------



## scoutout02

so your sayin i'm throwing away $30. :jest: <-- thats me, a fool. :lol:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

I was wondering where the Jeep went. I was by that gas station on saturday and didn't see it there. I wasn't sure if you got it on the road or not.


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Your not throwing away $30. You don't need the best BuRP to have fun with it. (Boy, I should listen to my own advice!) Anyway, buy it and run it, if you like it, then upgrade to the SC18 Pro later. If you don't like it, it only cost you $30.


----------



## El Guapo

Yeah its all done, except for paint, that will have to wait. Can't race and paint full size cars with little cash. "Race now, Paint later" (in my best caveman voice)


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Good idea. Plus, you won't ruin a good paint job over the winter.


----------



## El Guapo

Scout-- I wasn't inferring that the car wouldn't be the shiznit, just lettin' ya know that it was the older model. Wait till you see the buggy I run in stock 2wd. Go "Team Old Lo'". Jr 2 buggy (Ancient stuff)


----------



## canbquik

Todd, they handle the same as the newer ones, their all handfuls, regardless of the type. The type you have has a lower center of gravity, which makes it handle well, it will get bounced around by the fun wons, but they have to catch ya' :devil: . I've driven both and as a matter of fact Laura's first one was the same as the one you bought, she had a ball with it. The only reason she got a new one was because it was easier for her to see the wheels on the fun wons (could see them turning ). I like to run the sc18, but with the rubbing I get involved in, I really need a fun wons to keep from going on the roof, of course I have TONS of help in that department!!!!! A ball diff, some kryptonite batteries and nerves of steel and your there man :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster

If you break something on the Oval Outlaw you might have a hard time getting parts. You can fabricate some of your own replacement parts if need be...
I've seen it done in a crunch... 
The Super Oval Outlaw may be a little slower and it will not handle as well as the SC18 or the Pro.
Even so, it can give Micros a hard run for the money in stock form. 

Your front end parts willl transfer as will the Ball Differential. So, you could upgrade to the SC18 with the upgrade kit for $42 I think. Or go for the Pro upgrade at $70 for the Pro LTO to $80 for the Pro? Bud runs a LTO on either Oval or Road Course, so don't think the LTO would only be for oval. 

Just a little info from what I've gathered about the older car...


----------



## squeeker138

*parts replacement*

Rafster,
You wouldn't be talking about me when you were making that statement were you? If so/not it was a treat making those arms out of a piece of fiberglass that I had in my tool box for a pan car. We had a good time while over there. Again I say thank-you for all of your hospitality. Hard to believe how much time has passed since.
P.S. I finally am getting one of my own it should be here in a few days.

Patrick


----------



## scoutout02

thanks for the info guys. but i got outbid at the last sec. again.


----------



## EvaderAndy

there's one thing better than rubing and that's flying... all ya have to do is hit the pipe holder at a slight angel and your off it's even better when you jump over some one to get ahead....for a moment


----------



## RAFster

Yeah Squeeker, I was thinking of you. You were quite handy with the dremel that night. I won't be racing for a while, had some hand surgery Monday. Great news on your landing the SC18 or Pro. Hopefully you guys can make it to Classic again sometime we don't have a snowstorm. I look forward to being able to race there again sometime but it will be a while before I can wrench on my car, much less race.


----------



## El Guapo

Hey K1M-- Got your e-mail--How ya doin'? Question: any new bodies for the burps in your arsenal? Got a body (mudbus) from chris, but would like to put it on another burp when the money comes to buy another chassis.


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Hey Kim, I tore the motor out of the burp and checked it without the axel touching and found out something. If I go from 0-100% throttle slow, the motor won't go full speed. But if I punch it, it will.  I cleaned the motor, and reset the esc and it still does it. Any ideas?


----------



## Sugar Daddy

I think I found it. It might be my speed control. It doesn't have a problem going full speed in reverse, so I reveresed the radio so that the motor goes backward when I pull the trigger and forward when I push it. And the problem reversed. When I go full reverse, the motor spins up to full speed in the right direction with no problems, but when I go forward, the bog apears. Do you see what I'm saying? It's like the esc doesn't want to go full speed forward unless I pull the trigger fast when trying to go forward, but doesn't have a problem when trying to go backward. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## k1m

*First race at Racers Edge*

Sure was good to get back into racing and see everyone again! There were nine BuRPs to start out the season. Four bugs, 2 mudbuses, 2 trucks and a Vette....What a sight! The track has changed alittle, and we're all alittle rusty, but I'm sure there's a great season of racing to look forward to this year. One of our newest driver's Shawn AKA as Sugar Daddy made an impressive first run with his new Fun Won truck and I'm pretty sure the BRP "bug" has bitten him. I think Ovalman will post the official results, but I'm sure the 30 lap club will have a whole new list of members this year, once we get going. 
The open oval class was pretty cool too. I think there were 2 mod entries and 4 stock and although the pace was down from last year ( about 5 laps) I look forward to some hot competition as everyone works out all the bugs (pun intended). 
My big block is D.O.A. I guess as one of the terminals broke right off where the wire solders on. Damn shame! That motor really ripped! I'll probably order some more soon. Maybe I'll try one of Intelligentsia's 300's before the year is out. Those little cars are rockets with mod motors in them! Wheeeeee!


----------



## k1m

*Why DO they call him "Sugar Daddy"?*


----------



## WARBIRD

I recognize the purple/white bug, hope she didn't whip on you guys to bad.

Canbquik, are both of the mud bus bodies the same size, in the line-up the black one appears larger, or is this just an optical illusion. Hope to race with you guys in January sometime.

Andy


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Last lap pass on canbquik as he bicycled through the corner and I never looked back...........much. 



Code:


   -- Open BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  2   58    5:03.37  Kim Fortner          10   12.77
  2  4   53    5:08.85  Chris Burrows        30   11.46
  3  6   46    5:06.56  Laura Burrows S      16   10.02
  4  5   23    5:04.61  Autumn Harris S      31    5.04
  5  7   13    1:32.85  Johna Simar S        19    9.35
  6  3   11    1:16.24  Joy Fortner S        11    9.63

           -- Fun BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   28    5:07.97  Rick Morgan          28    8.05
  2  4   28    5:08.61  Chris Burrows        14    8.04
  3  3   27    5:04.78  Joy Fortner          12    7.85
  4  6   24    4:26.63  Shaun Powell          7    7.97
  5  9   23    5:02.17  Laura Burrows        15    6.74
  6  7   22    5:01.03  Johna Simar          20    6.47
  7  8   13    2:49.32  Don Weimer           23    6.80
  8  2   11    5:18.41  Ariel Campbell        5    3.06
 --  0   --- DNS ---    Barb Morgan          29    0.00


----------



## canbquik

Andy, two different designs, the black one is a funwons and the blue one is my sc18 pro. The sc18 is narrower, other than that pretty close to the same. Look forward to seeing you guys, Chris :wave:


----------



## EvaderAndy

as of last night all three brp's are up and runing but only two will be out this week 

Hey K1m have you ever heard of having to dremle the front arms on the brp to let the front wheels turn full lock and have the wheels actually spin without hiting?


----------



## k1m

S.D.- Sure sounds like it might be ESC trouble, I think you're on the right track. Do this...put a voltmeter on the motor leads and see if you're getting full voltage when the motor runs slow, but full throttle. If you get same voltage on motor as battery, but motor runs slow, it's a motor problem. If you don't get almost as many volts as you get when motor runs fast, them it could be ESC problem. If you don't have a voltmeter, I'll check it out for you next sunday. I can lend you an extra ESC if that's the case.

Andy- I have seen the Fun Won wheels rub on the front beam. Usually BuRPs don't need that much steering anyway, so if your radio has ATV adjustments you can just dial out some of the servo throw. (movement) If your radio doesn't have ATV or D/R adjustments, you'll need to mount your steering rod closer to the center of the servo saver. Usually there are several holes on a servo saver to pick from and the further from the center you go, the more steering you get. You can dremel the front beam to keep them from rubbing if you want, but you don't really need front wheels that turn like a shopping cart. :lol: Glad to hear you guys are getting your BuRPs ready to run again. Did the ESC you got at the swap meet work OK?


----------



## EvaderAndy

ya K1m the esc did work just not reverse but he said he wasn't sure if reverse work anyway. I'm not sure to run oval brp or road course brp any sugestions? thanks for the tips


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Well, it was a shot esc. I don't have a voltmeter to check it. I went out and got another one and it runs good. I called Futaba about it and they won't warrenty it because I took the stock connectors off.


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Hey Kim, I saw that you were selling used burp packs at the meet. You wouldn't have one left would you? If you do, how much? I want one for practice that way I have one for practice and the others for heats and main.


----------



## OvalmanPA

*Rules tweak*

Since we have not yet started points I'm tweaking the rules a bit for Open BuRP. Since it was clearly pointed out to me that since the class is technically separated into stock and modified and that the winner in each class should receive a Racer Buck, I am making a change. Only the stock winner will be required to go through tech like all the other stock classes (excluding Pro stock truck). Might as well keep it a stock "theme" I guess. Not a big change but it will save us time also. Just an FYI.


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like You had a good first race! We will be gettin out that way soon.


----------



## OvalmanPA

I ment to post last night that I'm also going to be moving the classes around so Open BuRP and Fun BuRP don't run back to back like this week. Sorry about that guys. I never stopped to think about that when I was setting up the running order Saturday night. Open BuRP will probably either run right after Production or Stock truck from now on.


----------



## Sugar Daddy

I worked on the burp a little today... I now have a secret weapon! :devil: You guys will just have to see it wait! :lol:


----------



## LLB

I must say that it was a typical first day of racing with all the possible problems... loose diff, rolling in the corners, and batteries coming un-connected... BUT, I still had a blast!

Shawn... aka Sugar Daddy... Nice run and NICE hat! I promise that I knew all about it... he he he. :devil: 

Joy... Girl Power!

Am rusty in that new road course and there was a lot of good competition!!! 

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!

Am sooo looking forward to this weekend! See you all on Sunday :wave:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

LLB said:


> Nice run and NICE hat!


Thank you! And thank you Joy and Kim again for the hat! :thumbsup:


----------



## canbquik

another great day of foammy rubbin'  Ran oval twice today, cause there was no need for the road course, that put alot of people out to pasture on the gearing end of it  But all in all it was still an exciting day, a little embarassed that K1M smoked me in open BRP with a STOCK MOTOR but there is always next week...... :devil:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

I didn't win today either, but I sure did have some fun! Even my co-driver enjoyed it! He still wants to do some driving! See ----->


----------



## Joy

SugarDaddy: Just have to know who to watch out for. (LLB, Carpetburner, Me) We ladies won't hurt you to bad. Also, A+ on your web page. It's looking good. See ya next week in Stock Oval.


----------



## RAFster

SugarDaddy,

I'll second Joy's comments. Nice web page SugarDaddy! 
Good Pictures as well, nice clear, sharp.


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Thank you for the coments about my web site Joy and RAFster. I get bored and need something to do so I sit down and do some work. It's a lot of typing to do that page! 

And about the pics, I am suprised that they look good. That camera that I am using is about 3 years old. It's a Kodak, and it's only a 1 megapixel camera. I think it's time to upgrade.


----------



## OvalmanPA

New track record in Open BuRP (modified) this week as Canbquik takes over the top spot from K1M. Record is now 61/5:00.53 Points to start next week.



Code:


Racers Edge R/C Racing & Hobbies - NOVEMBER 30, 2003

          -- Open BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  8   57    5:01.03  Kim Fortner          24   12.65
  2  3   57    5:03.59  Chris Burrows         8   12.54
  3  7   51    5:05.27  Johna Simar s        11   11.16
  4  0   49    5:00.53  Joy Fortner S        26   10.89
  5  2   49    5:05.06  Laura Burrows s       5   10.73

  -- Fun BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  8   60    5:00.79  Kim Fortner          23   13.32
  2  5   57    5:02.28  Rick Morgan           2   12.59
  3  2   55    5:01.59  Shaun Powell          9   12.18
  4  3   55    5:06.64  Andy Eaton           16   11.98
  5  4   49    5:10.41  Laura Burrows         4   10.54

           -- Fun BuRP - B  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  3   51    5:01.82  Chris Burrows         7   11.29
  2  0   48    5:01.36  Joy Fortner          25   10.64
  3  4   45    5:05.13  Mike Button          22    9.85
  4  7   37    5:07.15  Barb Morgan           3    8.04
  5  2   28    5:15.24  Ray Eaton            17    5.93


----------



## EvaderAndy

got to admit shawn nice pic's of the competition. Your going to have to get some pic's of my rally car after I get it


----------



## LLB

Sugar Daddy... Your web page is very neat. I haven't figured out how to do all that neat stuff yet! And. I want to apologize for holding your car so that Joy could get by... I hope you know that it was just done in fun. Am eager to see how your speedy truck does in stock oval...

Had the mechanic do a little fine tuning and hopefully I willbquik in the stock oval myself!!!

See you guys at the races! :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

This weeks racing gave everyone a taste of the oval and I think most liked it but there's no substitute for all the action we get on the road course. CanBquick is right too, being geared for the tight road course makes for pretty conservative laps on the oval. Those little motors sure like to rev though, huh?

My mod BRP wasn't quite the same without the big block, but surprisingly fast if I could hold a good line. And that wasn't too easy considering the fact that I think my servo isn't centering right. I'll try another one next week and see, and I hope to be running a mod motor again. I got lucky in the main and won with only 57 laps because I drove canbquick's car and IT IS FAST! He's just gotta get it handling alittle better so he can open it up more. He may have the record for now, but like he said...."there's always next week"! :lol:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

That's ok LLB! I know it's all for fun! :tongue: When you run stock oval... please take it easy on me!!! :jest: 
Andy... bring that car next time and I'll get a shot of it!


----------



## EvaderAndy

Sugar Daddy said:


> Andy... bring that car next time and I'll get a shot of it!


sounds good but it'll be a couple weeks before I get it


----------



## EvaderAndy

Sugar Daddy said:


> Andy... bring that car next time and I'll get a shot of it!


sounds good but it'll be a couple weeks before I get It :thumbsup:


----------



## canbquik

Got to see the new mini T today.  Can't say that I'll be getting one anytime soon. The springs on the truck are so light that they could barely support it, and bounced awful bad when drove. I did get to take it for a spin around the shop, but the steering was very choppy, not really smooth and proportional. Just one guys opinion, but looks like they could do a little more R&D on the truck.


----------



## k1m

canbquick: The mighty Losi has that all taken care of......it's called aftermarket hop-ups. :jest: 

sugar daddy: I like the looks of your wheelman.


----------



## RAFster

What? They stole HPI's design philosophy? Are you telling me that Losi designed a Mini T in the same formula after the HPI Micro? You want a race durable, well scratch that, raceable, uh, what do you call a $500 to $1000 car or truck that started out around $100-150? 
So, how much will you have to spend on aftermarket hop-ups for the Mini T?
Sorry. couldn't resist the parallel that came to mind.


----------



## canbquik

well boys and girls, points start this week and did you all do your homework for the pop quiz on Sunday? I know I have something very interesting for show and tell, what's black on black and will allow you to fly through the corners? I'll show ya Sunday......... :devil: :devil:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

canbquik said:


> what's black on black and will allow you to fly through the corners? I'll show ya Sunday......... :devil: :devil:


The Batmobile??? This should be interesting to see! :lol:


----------



## k1m

I haven't done any homework yet this week, but that's what they make Saturdays for! I'm going to try another servo and hopefully the big block will last a few more runs.
Black on black?.....you been playin with your polycarbonate again, boy?
You're gonna go blind! :dude:


----------



## Donalbain

I'm guessin' he's got exotic compound tires. Blind? He's already wearing glasses!! :dude: Got the ECM body mount fixed so I hope to lay the smack down Sunday. If my batteries last! :tongue:


----------



## canbquik

Donalbain said:


> I'm guessin' he's got exotic compound tires. Blind? He's already wearing glasses!! :dude: Got the ECM body mount fixed so I hope to lay the smack down Sunday. If my batteries last! :tongue:


Looks like I stopped just in time!!!!!!


----------



## k1m

Well canbquick, it sure does fly, but ya need alittle work on those landings!   That's the first time I've ever seen someone break a Fun Wons front beam. Leave it to you, huh? I have another one from a kit BTW.
Nice run in Fun BuRP Ovalman! That's a good record to shoot for. I felt quite rusty on the roadcourse. Maybe some practice time is due. We gotta get the whole herd out there at once one of these weeks.
SugarDaddy: so...., ya like the oval Burp? Looks it works pretty good for you.


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Oh Yeah! I like it! I'll be running both Open and Fun BuRP classes from now on. 

And Kim... remeber to charge your batteries before you race! :jest:


----------



## EvaderAndy

I need a diff BAD! for 1: to make that corner near where K1m pits 2: I already have have the upgraded spur on the shelf and the upgraded pinion already, I need to go zoom zoom.
Also those like K1m,Ovalman,Sugar D how do you make your own site cause I have tons of pic's of last year,off-road,now ect.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Well Andy, it's not really that simple to make a web page. First you have to have a place online to upload your pics to, second you have to know HTML codeing. If you are looking just to make a simple website, and you don't mind ads popping up, go here: Geocites It is a site that has a simple set up. You just signup, them choose a website template that you like, then you type in the things you want to say, and finally you upload your pics to them. There isn't a whole lot of freedom in doing "EXACTLY" what you want, but it's quick and easy.

If you are interested in making your own pages, you will have to learn HTML code. This is just one place I found that teaches you how. HTML code 

If you want to find another one, just go to Google and type in "learn HTML". I hope that helps!


----------



## EvaderAndy

thanks shawn 
I might do the html code and have my cousin help me he's in a computer programing class and knows this stuff a little more. :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Sugar Daddy shows how it's done in the Open BuRP stock class! Who needs a mod motor to win this class when you can do it with a stocker? Ok so the two mod guys had trouble but you didn't hear me say that. :tongue: Great racing in the BuRP classes this week. Donalbain and myself had a great battle in the first heat of Fun BuRP. I don't remember when I've had so much fun. I just really like running the BuRPs on the roadcourse better than oval. Yea I know, this from a guy with the handle of OvalmanPA! LOL Three new records this week.

Open BuRP stock - Sugar Daddy 56/5:02.81
Open BuRP modified - K1M 62/5:02.07
Fun BuRP - yours truely 34/5:03.70



Code:


     -- Open BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  3   56    5:02.81  Shaun Powell S        3   12.35
  2  0   50    5:01.21  Kim Fortner          16   11.09
  3  4   46    5:02.02  Laura Burrows S       9   10.17
  4  6   40    3:37.81  Chris Burrows        12   12.27
  5  2   39    3:50.42  Joy Fortner S        17   11.30
  6  7   37    3:43.17  Johna Simar S        19   11.07

 -- Fun BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   34    5:03.70  Rick Morgan          13    9.92
  2  0   31    5:08.07  Kim Fortner          15    8.91
  3  3   30    5:01.92  Shaun Powell          4    8.80
  4  1   29    5:04.89  Don Weimer           23    8.43
  5  2   26    5:09.14  Andy Eaton            7    7.45

           -- Fun BuRP - B  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  4   27    5:00.53  Laura Burrows         8    7.96
  2  2   25    5:06.60  Joy Fortner          18    7.22
  3  8   19    5:00.56  Barb Morgan          14    5.60
  4  1   13    3:08.10  Gage Campbell         2    6.12
 --  6   --- DNS ---    Chris Burrows        11    0.00


----------



## k1m

Great week of racing indeed! I think the carpet is laying alittle flater. Donalbain was able to give Ovalman a good run on the road course. And how about EvaderAndy landing a spot in the "A" with a pure stock Fun Won, and he doesn't even have the diff kit yet! Good drivin, kid! :thumbsup: Keep thinking...30 laps! 
The 30 lap club is filling in fast: Rick, Don, me, Shawn...Who's next??
I think some of the ladies will be there soon too. LLB is getting her's hooked up and fast.
SugarDaddy:You're right...I checked my battery, it just didn't get a full charge I guess.  I'll bet you can run 60 laps in stock oval and I'm shooting for 65 in mod! :devil:


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> And how about EvaderAndy landing a spot in the "A" with a pure stock Fun Won, and he doesn't even have the diff kit yet! Good drivin, kid! :thumbsup: Keep thinking...30 laps!


I'm hoping to get a diff for christmas (hint,hint) to my parents  ................ :lol:


----------



## k1m

*Practice night at Racers Edge*

How many other tracks offer a practice night during the week? How many of those let you play for free? I hope enough people here take advantage of practice night to make it continue. It's really cool to be able to try some different tires or settings and see if they help without a big crowd around. You don't have to wait for transponders or have to be sure you're ready to race. It's also a great time just to work on driving skills and find your groove.
We sure had a good time tonite, and it was even educational.....  Not so much R/C related, but knowledge is power, right? Hehehehehe!


----------



## EvaderAndy

I would of been there but didn't have enough gas  Just going to try again next week :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

K1M........I dunno about educational but there sure were some preverts there. :lol:

Andy............better have some chili next Monday.


----------



## EvaderAndy

hey shaun I like that GP body you should run it :thumbsup:


----------



## canbquik

look out K1M, I had a break through Tuesday night that defies all that is logical, we'll see if it can take back the track record!!!!!! :devil: :devil:


----------



## k1m

We'll see! I did alittle R&D on practice night myself, and all I'll say is I'm sure the record will fall again this week.  
I should have been practicing the road course, but I just can't get enough of that big block on the oval!


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey K1m keep those BRP diff's in stock would ya I'm getting paid Tuesday then I'll FINALLY have a diff. Better watch out when I get one :devil: :jest:


----------



## canbquik

the big block is DEAD!!!!!  Seems the spring that holds the brush on the comm, decided that it had enough and went on vacation  well now we will go in search of the next best replacement :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

My condolences on your loss canbquick. Here's a link to the Krystal 3's....they should be back in stock soon:
http://unitedrc.com

The turnout today was alittle low due to the snow storm, but the BRP classes were strong as ever! We ran the fun BuRP class on the oval again, and even though I like the road course better, it's pretty cool to race on the oval too.

Don gave Mod BRP a try and I think he liked it. He has a few bugs to work out, but then he's gonna be tough to beat. I didn't make it to 65 laps yet, but it was close.


----------



## EvaderAndy

(kit kat bar theme) Give me a diff......Give me a diff....then I can keep up with you all! :jest: after I do get a diff I'm costomizing my brp. I'm thinking of using an 8 cells and putting a little something to keep things cool


----------



## RAFster

k1m said:


> My condolences on your loss canbquick. Here's a link to the Krystal 3's....they should be back in stock soon:
> http://unitedrc.com
> 
> The turnout today was alittle low due to the snow storm, but the BRP classes were strong as ever! We ran the fun BuRP class on the oval again, and even though I like the road course better, it's pretty cool to race on the oval too.
> 
> Don gave Mod BRP a try and I think he liked it. He has a few bugs to work out, but then he's gonna be tough to beat. I didn't make it to 65 laps yet, but it was close.


Sorry to hear of the Big Block failure...
Turned real slippery here in the evening. Icey snow now.

K1M, You know advocating beating up on the ladies with their Bugs isn't the way to win in Mod. :jest: 
Oh, not that kind of bug... :devil: 

So K1M, how is the Krystal3 as compared to the Big Blocks or Wattage motors you have been running?


----------



## k1m

Andy: Atta boy! When you go with the ball diff, you can change your gearing to the 52t spur. I'm sure you'll see a difference comming out of the turns.

RAFster: You're right about the ladies, they're holding they're own in 3rd, 4th & 5th. all with 50+ laps. Last week the whole B main were "Da Bugs".
I'm still running the Wattage 370. I hope to try one of the Krystal3's soon. I'll also be trying the Gnauper Speed 300 this season for comparison. :freak:


----------



## RAFster

The Krystal3 has tweaked timing (up to but not over 20 degrees), polished bushings, polished cans.
...that kind of thing... 
So the Krystal motors don't have the rush of power that you see with the Graupner Speed 300 6V motor and other standard Mabuchi 370s. I think you will see a slight difference from the Wattage 370 and Speed 300 6V, a little different winding. 

The Krystal3 will have more RPM and a smoother power band because of the tweaked timing, requires pinion changes to keep the motor way up there in the rpm band and as a result you would need to drive with a light touch on the brakes to keep the rpms up... 
The bearing equipped Krystal3 with more of the same...I think they are calling the bearing equipped version a Krystal4.

You know, between you and canbquick you should have a good candidate for some playing around. Maybe a rewinding with heavy wire??? That or you could donate parts for canbquick to try and fix his...


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Two new track records this week, once again in the BuRP class. Sugar Daddy lowered his time in the Open BuRP stock class with a 56/5:02.33 and K1M smoked his old Open BuRP modified time by two laps running a 64/5:02.67.



Code:


  -- Open BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  6   64    5:02.67  Kim Fortner          13   14.12
  2  0   56    5:02.33  Shaun Powell S        6   12.37
  3  4   55    5:03.02  Joy Fortner S        15   12.12
  4  3   53    5:00.88  Laura Burrows S      20   11.76
  5  7   51    5:03.75  Johna Simar S         4   11.21
  6  8   14    1:09.85  Don Weimer           17   13.39
 --  2   --- DNS ---    Chris Burrows        19    0.00

 -- Fun BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  6   59    5:02.85  Kim Fortner          12   13.01
  2  5   57    5:04.28  Rick Morgan           2   12.51
  3  0   54    5:03.24  Shaun Powell          7   11.89
  4  4   51    5:03.27  Joy Fortner          14   11.23
  5  3   50    5:00.53  Andy Eaton           10   11.11
  6  1   49    5:05.13  Laura Burrows        21   10.72
  7  7   47    5:03.02  Mike Barrett         29   10.36
  8  8   34    5:06.85  Barb Morgan           3    7.40


----------



## RAFster

Any BuRP drivers there in PA use KoPro equipment? 
If so, and you have AM equipment, then let me know if it is 27MHz or 75MHz. 

Thanks!


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> Andy: Atta boy! When you go with the ball diff, you can change your gearing to the 52t spur.


I already have the upgraded pinion in and the 52t on the shelf just. Just Waiting for SUNDAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

RAFster............I don't know of anybody that runs KO equipment for anything here. Seems everybody uses Futaba mostly but a couple Airtronics around too.


----------



## BudBartos

Looking like we make our big road trip to racers edge on Jan 25. Does this work for all???


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Looking like we make our big road trip to racers edge on Jan 25. Does this work for all???



I'm in! sound like fun .... k1m -- what is the hot set-up!!! :devil:


----------



## k1m

*Road Trip*

That sounds great, guys! I'll try and reserve some good weather that weekend for your trip. If you guys are going to stay in Bradford, we'd like to try to go out to dinner with you Sat. nite, Beefeaters or where ever you want.

Micro: Hot setup? Most of us run Fun Wons, but all BRP cars hook up well on this track pretty much stock. The carpet is alittle rough and most of the SC18's last year had some ground clearance problems. We run oval & road course, so gear accordingly. :thumbsup:


----------



## WARBIRD

Yeah!!! Another road trip for the Sugar Grove gang. :wave:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Cool, more BuRP racers! Look forward to seeing you guys come the end of January.


----------



## EvaderAndy

all I can say is have a safe trip and let the go times roll :roll:


----------



## BudBartos

OK 25 of Jan is a go :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

GREAT! Maybe we could call that race 
 *"The Racer's Edge BuRP Winter Nationals"*


----------



## EvaderAndy

whew! Yeah! I got the diff installed. Whoa what a difference, even on a tile floor it doesn't spin it just takes off. Thanks Again Kim :thumbsup: 

See you all sunday


----------



## k1m

It should make quite a *diff*erence! (sorry - couldn't resist!)
Just make sure it doesn't slip Andy, it's kind of a pain to adjust because you have to keep taking the hub off until you get it right. If you hold both rear tires, it should be hard to turn the spur gear with your thumb. But when you get it right it will be worth the trouble. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K1m >> Those steering parts went out, sorry I forgot. Looks like we may have 5 BRP racers coming from cleveland and several from southern Ohio. Jan 25th is the date :thumbsup:


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> It should make quite a *diff*erence! (sorry - couldn't resist!)
> Just make sure it doesn't slip Andy, it's kind of a pain to adjust because you have to keep taking the hub off until you get it right. If you hold both rear tires, it should be hard to turn the spur gear with your thumb. But when you get it right it will be worth the trouble. :thumbsup:


I was going to say some about the *diff*erence but you happen to take the words out of my mouth :lol: 

Any way I did the thumb spur test thing after I read your post and it's hard to turn but turns Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## EvaderAndy

This week was .....fun 
a special thanks to Kim for the help with my pinion thanks :thumbsup:

and this weeks work is to install my little helper (hehe)


----------



## canbquik

Today was interesting, but I held my own in the mod class with my STOCK runner. Only a couple of laps off the pace. Now, I guess that will go to Laura and I'm back to the drawing board... :freak:


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Another good day for BuRP racing and we had an even distribution between Fun and Open BuRP. No records this week but some fast racing sure was going on. I decided to "test" The Cooks bug during the main and it worked pretty well with a 32 lap run. I think that new motor helped out quite a bit. Now if I could figure out why with the same servo one steers quicker than the other I'd be a happy camper. 



Code:


        -- Open BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  8   60    5:04.36  Kim Fortner          12   13.17
  2  6   58    5:00.55  Don Weimer            8   12.89
  3  3   57    5:00.74  Chris Burrows        30   12.66
  4  2   55    5:03.69  Shaun Powell S       16   12.10
  5  0   52    5:04.91  Laura Burrows S      32   11.39
  6  4   51    5:00.57  Joy Fortner S        14   11.33
  7  7   42    4:15.71  Johna Simar S         3   10.97

      -- Fun BuRP - A  MAIN --
pos car laps   time     name                 id  avg.mph
  1  5   32    5:08.68  Rick Morgan           1    9.18
  2  2   30    5:05.64  Shaun Powell         15    8.69
  3  8   29    5:02.15  Kim Fortner          11    8.50
  4  4   29    5:09.65  Joy Fortner          13    8.30
  5  0   25    5:06.08  Laura Burrows        33    7.23
  6  3   22    5:08.06  Andy Eaton           10    6.32
  7  9   21    5:14.20  Barb Morgan           2    5.92

Andy............how in the world did you lose your pinion? Put it on backward?


----------



## EvaderAndy

beats me


----------



## k1m

Not sure what happened there Andy, but once those pinions come off they usually won't stay on and need replaced. I won't spill any of your secrets, but your "little helper" may be just the thing for BuRPs. The fun is in trying new ideas like that.
I have a little secret weapon myself to try this week......and alittle "eye candy".
Don: did you find your problem with your spur gear?
Ovalman: did you try switching radios? If you both use the same servos and servo savers, that'd be my next guess.
Canbquick: you said you were holding your own.....hehehehehe!


----------



## EvaderAndy

yeah I got the "little helper" installed sunday night and seems to work great. just hope the brp stay's all together this week. then maybe I can give you guys a good run cause i was right up there in 1-3 till the pinion fell off twice then the motor wires unconected.BTW the chess bug (my dad) and I will be out this weekend


----------



## Donalbain

Well, I don't know if the diff hubs are any different now than they were a few years ago, but... when Bud released the "new" spur gears that ran on a bronze bushing, you had to countersink the plastic hub. Well, when I did that, I had gotten a tad overstimulated and took out more material than needed. To "fix" the problem, I put a small nylon spacer in the hole to keep the bushing on the axle shoulder. Now I'm finding out that the spacer isn't thick enough and is allowing the bushing to fall out of the spur gear. Found a thicker spacer and hope to be racing this weekend.

Got a secret weapon of my own, never installed though. Since everyone is getting creative, I'll have to take another look at it! :devil:


----------



## OvalmanPA

K1M........haven't tried it with my magnum jr but before she was using a magnum sport and now she's using the radio that came with my nitro and it's the same with both. Btw........servo saver? What are those? 

Oh yea............I think canbquik probably does a lot of "holding his own". :freak: 

Donalbain......maybe it's time to try that 1/12 scale front end again for Open BuRP?


----------



## Donalbain

Ahh, yes. The 12th scale front end. Believe me, I've thought of it. Think it'd look deck with the ECM body. Alas, the body is too constrictive. The servo needs to be mounted on the radio plate, where the reciever and speedo are now. It could be done, but the body would be hacked worse than it already is.


----------



## 2slow00

Happy holidays to the PA. posse. See you all in January


----------



## k1m

Thanks 2slowoo, were looking forward to rubbin' fenders with you again.


Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## WARBIRD

2slow00 rubbin fenders, more like quarter panel reconstruciton :lol: :lol: 
maybe I can remove some more springs from his car.
See you guys in Jan.


----------



## k1m

Short day of racing but the BuRP turnout was STRONG!! 10 entries in the fun BuRP class duked it out on the oval today. It was ....spectacular! That's the best way I describe it...there was some great racing and some bone crunching crashs. I ran an SC18 today to try it out and tune it in a bit, was really happy with it right out of the box. Ovalman was da man, but I leaned on him as hard as I could. Evader Andy's little helper is pretty impressive! He's still having pinion gear problems, but I think he'll be FAST when he gets the bugs out. We also had 2 brand new R/C drivers this week! They both did very well for their first races.....I'm sure they'll be kicking our butts in no time.

Donalbain won the Mod BRP race, I drove his car during intermission and it's very stable. I started from the rear of the pack several times, but ended up on 3 wheels several laps from the finish. More power doesn't necessarily make you faster. :hat: 
LLB is now the stock oval record holder I believe! Girl power - Laura! :thumbsup: 
Sugar Daddy is back in town! I think Shawn was the survivor of the fittest in stock.

Racer's Edge Point series standings


----------



## EvaderAndy

thanks k1m and i did fix my pinion problem I put lock tight on the shaft then slide the pinion on then put a drop on the end.

yeah acording to sugar daddies temp gauge says that without a fan after the 5 minute run the motor hit's temps about 180 deg with the "little helper" it keeps it to 150 deg.

hey sugar d are you gettin a "little helper" too, you were talking about it :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Sugar Daddies record couldn't hold up to the smokin' run Laura Burrows had today so she now holds the track record at 58/5:01.39. She must have decided she deserved a trophy or something too because I believe our #6 transponder went home with them! Ms. Burrows, please return your transponder to the charging rack.  Like K1M says, the other classes were sparse today but the BuRPs held strong as always!



Code:


-- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   1  63     5:03.56 Don Weimer           11     13.87
  2   8  60     4:53.63 Kim Fortner          13     13.65
  3   3  56     5:00.46 Shaun Powell S        2     12.45
  4   2  56     5:05.55 Chris Burrows        27     12.25
  5   6  54     5:02.85 Laura Burrows S      28     11.91
  6   7  51     5:04.36 Johna Simar S        21     11.20
  7   4  51     5:04.69 Joy Fortner S        15     11.18

-- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  55     5:03.66 Rick Morgan          23     16.05
  2   4  51     5:00.03 Joy Fortner          16     15.07
  3   6  49     5:01.84 Laura Burrows        29     14.39
  4   8  47     5:00.71 Kim Fortner          14     13.85
  5   3  46     5:06.31 Andy Eaton            4     13.31
  6   7  37     3:49.91 Mike Button          10     14.26
  7   9  23     3:58.72 Ray Eaton             5     8.54
  8   1  17     5:02.89 Matt Weimer          12     4.97
  9   2  14     1:59.51 Barb Morgan          24     10.38
 10   0  11     3:01.41 Logan Tilley          8     5.37


----------



## canbquik

Rick I'll get that to you Monday or Tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

canbquik said:


> Rick I'll get that to you Monday or Tuesday :thumbsup:


Thank you since you said you might not be there next week. :wave:


----------



## Sugar Daddy

I don't know what Laura used, but that bug was MOTIVATED today! I had a very hard time keeping up. If it wasn't for the fact that she got tangled up, I think we would of duked it out the whole race.


----------



## Donalbain

LLB - Don't feel too bad about your charging practices. Turns out, I was doing the same all day long. Didn't realize it till the Mains!!


----------



## EvaderAndy

EvaderAndy said:


> thanks k1m and i did fix my pinion problem I put lock tight on the shaft then slide the pinion on then put a drop on the end.
> 
> yeah acording to sugar daddies temp gauge says that without a fan after the 5 minute run the motor hit's temps about 180 deg with the "little helper" it keeps it to 150 deg.
> 
> hey sugar d are you gettin a "little helper" too, you were talking about it :thumbsup:


sorry with the helper it's 130 deg not 150


----------



## Joy

YEAH LLB. Nice run. Girl Power!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Laura......see I told you if nothing else you'd have all kinds of punch that first race!


----------



## canbquik

yes, but I don't think the 2/3A pack could take to many more re-peaks at 5 AMPS!!!!!!! :freak:


----------



## WARBIRD

what other classes are being ran?? We may bring more than the BRP's
Andy


----------



## OvalmanPA

Andy.....most popular classes are Stock truck and 2wd stock since you won't probably want to run Production.  You can check out the info on our site to find out rules and check the results page to see what runs every week.


----------



## EvaderAndy

Also touring car:thumbsup: after someone comes with one I have one if you have one to race Andy.


----------



## EvaderAndy

Rick
Can you run 3 or whatever many C cells (like in a stick pack)in a any brp race?


----------



## BudBartos

You guys better bump up the track records!!!!! looks like we will have a real gang of guys coming out on the 25th at least 8 at this time.
Should be a blast.
K1m>> I need the directions again!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave:


----------



## k1m

*directions to Racers Edge*

"When coming into Smethport go all the way through on Route 6 until you get to East Smethport. Make a right turn onto Route 46 (there is a restuarant on the corner called Myras) and go about 100 yards till you get to the McKean County fair grounds, (you will see a sign that says McKean Co. Raceway) turn right there and the track is in the large green and white building straight ahead."

I sent you a map, Bud and if anyone else needs directions to get to Smethport, send me an email.

We kinda miss putting those neat tire marks on SC18's with our Fun Won's!  It will be good to race with you guys again. Bring all your toys, Like Ovalman said stock trucks & buggys run oval every week, but touring cars and 1/12 scale, mini-t's....whatever are welcome.


----------



## OvalmanPA

EvaderAndy said:


> Rick
> Can you run 3 or whatever many C cells (like in a stick pack)in a any brp race?


If you don't mind a 12 pound car, be my guest.  Really Andy, I don't know if there would be any benefit to using sub c cells and like I said, they weight so much but if you want to, go ahead............anything up to 6 cells.


----------



## canbquik

Andy, just remember you need to use at least 4 cells, for the electronics to work. Each cell is 1.2V and 4 would equal 4.8V which is the min. you can use.


----------



## WARBIRD

Hey guys is the oval sc-18 sprint friendly?


----------



## k1m

We didn't try a sprinter body on an SC18, but they seemed alittle top heavy on the F.W.


----------



## WARBIRD

k1m, left a comma out of my question. Have you guys ran the sprints there, and will there be any clearence problems for the sc-18's. 

Andy


----------



## OvalmanPA

Depends on what kind of clearance you're talking about?  If you're talking ground clearance then, maybe. The F.W. cars have a little easier time with things since they have larger wheels. Our track is a little "offroadish" for smaller cars unfortunately.  Hope to replace the carpet next year and that should take care of that.


----------



## k1m

Warbird: Yes, and yes.  

There are a few wrinkles in our carpet, you have to miss them or deal with them. :freak: I tested an SC18 last week with 1/4" clearance under front bumper and it worked pretty good.


----------



## WARBIRD

thanks guys


----------



## EvaderAndy

hey Don,

I think Matt needs a "little helper" too


----------



## RAFster

So, are you guys experimenting with cooling fans on the motors? If so, do they do anything beneficial?

Anyone used heatsinks that solder on or slide on?`


----------



## EvaderAndy

RAFster said:


> So, are you guys experimenting with cooling fans on the motors? If so, do they do anything beneficial


I am I've tryed a fan for 2 weeks now, I stole it out of an old AC charger.

on the oval with the stock motor for a 5 min race it keeps it to about 130 without about 180.

on the road course same time and motor keeps it about 97 without sum cars about 105-115

I like it and the one I have only take out 0.20 of an amp.


----------



## k1m

EvaderAndy has come up with a unique and custom "little helper" on his BRP. What's the verdict on it Andy? We know it keeps the motor cooler - is there a difference in power, that you can feel?

Today it was cold and slippery outside, but inside the racing was hot and the track seemed full of traction. Ovalman and I battled it out all day on the roadcourse. We leaned on each other pretty hard and it really seemed to come down to who could avoid the most trouble in traffic. 
Our newest racer Matt Weimer is really having a really good time. He got a BuRP for Christmas and even though he's only 5 years old, he's been watching since he was a baby and he is developing contol fast. Several of us are going to go through our toolboxes and gather some old motors for final execution.


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> EvaderAndy has come up with a unique and custom "little helper" on his BRP. What's the verdict on it Andy? We know it keeps the motor cooler - is there a difference in power, that you can feel?


A difference? well I run the 52 spur and the 7 tooth pinion and as long as my batts good it and I stay out of the recks I keep up with K1m and ovalman some of the time. but as for power I can't really tell either that or my batts are getting old.

K1m & Ovalman are speed deamins of the fun brp course :thumbsup: 

I'm goinng to have to fine tune mine


----------



## Donalbain

K1m- final execution, that'll work! 200+ degrees, who wanted theirs well done? :jest: Just dropped an old one of mine in there. Also cut a 6 cell pack down to 4, _then_ I found the 230 manual that reads, "6 to 7 cell operation." :drunk: 

Radio Shack has a small tube of heatsink compound, p/n:276-1372 A. It's supposed to conduct heat better than just having two pieces of metal touching each other. I've used it in 1/10th before, and the motorplate does get very warm. There, ya got one tiny secret out of me.


----------



## BudBartos

K1m >> can you fill us in on your classes oval/ road course???


----------



## EvaderAndy

hey RAfster

If you'd like I could post some pic's of the size and dezigne of the fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster

EvaderAndy,

Sure! That would be great.


----------



## EvaderAndy

you got it!

Pic 1: That's it

Pic 2: The Fan and the screws I used 9/16th of an inch screws there a little bigger around so I had to dremel the holes a little bit bigger.

Pic 3: I had to dremel the top motor plate so it was square to get more air in. BTW RAFster are you coming on the trip to racers edge the 25th?


----------



## EvaderAndy

I almost forgot I use a conector that plugs into the battery slot in the reciever. :thumbsup:

Also the size fan I use lines up perfectly with the screw holes for hold down the top motor plate. Sugar Daddy say's "It's almost like it's made for it".


----------



## OvalmanPA

BudBartos said:


> K1m >> can you fill us in on your classes oval/ road course???


Bud.......Open BuRP is strictly oval....98' centerline.

Fun BuRP is either roadcourse (primary) or oval, depending on if we get any other roadcourse entries (TC, 1/12)........130' centerline.


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Only one track record this week. 

K1M..Open BuRP modified..65/5:03.10



Code:


          -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  65     5:03.10 Kim Fortner          24     14.33
  2   1  62     5:04.96 Don Weimer           28     13.58
  3   6  57     5:04.83 Joy Fortner S        26     12.49
  4   2  56     5:04.20 Shaun Powell S        5     12.30
  5   3  55     5:02.42 Chris Burrows        16     12.15
  6   7  18     1:52.03 Johna Simar S         9     10.74
  7   4  10     0:51.97 Laura Burrows S      17     12.86

  -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  30     5:01.79 Rick Morgan           6     8.81
  2   8  30     5:08.06 Kim Fortner          25     8.63
  3   6  29     5:04.23 Joy Fortner          27     8.45
  4   3  26     5:04.11 Andy Eaton           12     7.58
  5   7  26     5:06.27 Mike Button          22     7.52
  6   9  20     5:08.12 Barb Morgan           7     5.75
  7   2   8     4:01.66 Matt Weimer          29     2.93
  8   1   3     2:17.00 Ray Eaton            14     1.94


----------



## k1m

*Fun BuRP*
"This is designed to be a FUN class so let's all not go overboard with trying to spend a bunch of money to go fast or take it too seriously! Find some cheap radio equipment and have a good time."

Stock BRP 1/18 scale cars. 
Stock BRP motor. 
Up to 6 cell battery packs made of your choice of cells (AA, AAA, 2/3A, etc.). 
No points or trophies awarded. 
Road course class/oval as an option on days there are no other road course classes. 
$2.00 entry fee. 

You can expect to be pushed, shoved, rear ended, cut off, and generally run into. There may be cars stopped or going the wrong way at each turn....One minute you'll be nearly run over by a much faster car, and then the next minute you find yourself way too close to another car even slower than you! The neat thing is it's all just for fun and no losers, everyone is welcome. We've included everything from HPI micros to Mini-T's and it's always a good time.

*Open BuRP*

"This is designed to be a more serious class than the Fun BuRP class since points are involved."

Stock and modified BRP 1/18 scale cars. 
Stock and modified motors. 
Winner of heat and main signing up as "stock" will need to have motor and battery teched after races. Stock BRP motor and up to 6 cell battery pack of cells your choosing (AA, AAA, 2/3 A, etc.) 
Points class with trophies. 
Oval only class. 
Regular entry fees apply. 

This class is oval racing, with a twist....both mod and stock compete in the same race. Stock means stock BRP 16d motor and stock SC18 or Fun Won. Mod is everything else I guess, Big blocks, american arms, and 6 cells. I had my doubts if this would work (running both classes together) but it seems to work very well. 

The other regular classes include touring cars and 1/12 scale on the road course with production, stock truck, 2wd stock on the oval.


----------



## RAFster

*"Helper" and Jan 25th*



EvaderAndy said:


> you got it!
> 
> Pic 1: That's it
> 
> Pic 2: The Fan and the screws I used 9/16th of an inch screws there a little bigger around so I had to dremel the holes a little bit bigger.
> 
> Pic 3: I had to dremel the top motor plate so it was square to get more air in.
> BTW RAFster are you coming on the trip to racers edge the 25th?


You can breath a sigh of relief...I won't be there.  
Still out of work, so I can't afford the trip. I spent some money I was given at Christmas for the Classic Hangover race. 

Thanks for sharing your experimentation with the fan and the photos.

How many CFM of air is the fan capable of and what is the voltage it is designed to operate at?

If it didn't cause problems with motor adjustment or removal I think I would suggest a small copper heat sink to be attached on the magnet sides of the can to help keep the magnets cooler. They are a large thermal mass that can serve as a heat sink for the motor, which causes temps to climb as heat of operation is added. With some small finned heatsinks attached to the magnet sides of the motor I think your fan would be more effective. If you try a clamp on design, then the thermal paste Ovalman suggested would be adviseable.


----------



## EvaderAndy

RAFster,

The HP of the fan is 120 and the MF is 4. It's a twelve volt fan that uses 0.20 of an amp


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks K1m :thumbsup:


----------



## WARBIRD

Ovalman/PA , K1M
looking at the map and it seems it will be a 6-7 hr trip for us southerners, I'm thinking Monday off may be a safe bet with the drive or weather related problems. About what time do you finish up? Also what tire sauces can be used at your place?

Andy


----------



## OvalmanPA

Andy.......lately we've been finishing up between 4 - 5:30 depending on how many people we have. From the sounds of it, things might start taking a little longer though as we might have 1/12 scale starting up again. As for tire suace, we allow any kind you'd like to use. :thumbsup: Most use either Paragon or Paragon FX2 (my favorite).


----------



## WARBIRD

Thanks, sounds like a vacation day :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

*Road Trip!*

How's this sound?

*Racers Edge Winter BuRP Challenge* 

January 25, 2004 Racing starts at noon. Double points and Racer Bux

MORE INFO 

Be There!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds good to me I will be working on my SC18 Pro Fun Won today I hope!!!!


----------



## canbquik

sc18 PRO funwons???????? Bud, you didn't sell-out on the sc18 Pro for the trip to PA didja?


----------



## k1m




----------



## BudBartos

It is done speed 300 and all. Will test the walls sunday.


----------



## BudBartos

Walls win!! But new car was good. can't wait till the 25th :wave:


----------



## k1m

Thats cool Bud, how about some spy pix?

Strange day at the races today. Normally I don't spend much time wrenching because I'm too busy running my mouth. Today I had trouble keeping the right rear wheel on my oval car. It came off the first qualifier, it came off again second qualifier....finally I replace the whole right hub and it held together for the main. Sugar Daddy has had a taste of that sweet big block power and I think he's hooked! 
In stock oval we welcomed yet another new racer Mark, he's struggling alittle to get a full fuel tank, but a new charger will help that.
Coincidently I broke a hub center on my road course car and that wheel fell off too. That was a quick fix but a first for me. Ovalman was Da Man again on the road course, he's pretty darn smooth and was even able to avoid Canbquicks wrath which is more than I can say! :freak: 
Canbquick is pretty smooth himself, and I can see a real battle heating up there.
Strange day indeed.....maybe it was a full moon or something....uhhh, don't go there!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Does that blue moooon ever shine on yooouuuu.............. :lol:

I keep trying to up that track record to give Bud something BIGGER to shoot for when he's here but things just aren't working out quite right. Had a great run going in the main today but a slip up with Canbquik and I figured the record was spoiled so I started dinkin off.............still ran a 33 so I guess I shouldn't have been dinkin around! Great raceday guys. I'm really liking BuRP road course.



Code:


  -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  64     5:00.25 Kim Fortner          25     14.24
  2   3  58     5:02.38 Shaun Powell          5     12.82
  3   2  57     5:02.83 Laura Burrows S      12     12.58
  4   0  57     5:04.46 Chris Burrows         9     12.51
  5   7  55     5:04.12 Johna Simar S         3     12.08
  6   4  52     5:03.45 Joy Fortner S        27     11.45
  7   1  46     5:00.75 Mark Tilley S        20     10.22

    -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  33     5:09.33 Rick Morgan           1     9.46
  2   0  30     5:08.50 Chris Burrows        11     8.62
  3   4  29     5:01.45 Joy Fortner          28     8.53
  4   8  24     5:13.08 Kim Fortner          26     6.79
  5   3  19     3:36.03 Andy Eaton           16     7.80
  6   9  18     5:10.67 Barb Morgan           2     5.14
  7   1   8     3:06.62 Cody Seth            18     3.80
 --   6  --- DNS ---    Logan Tilley         13     0.00


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey Canbquik,

What was that site you told my dad about for batts. space batteries or something?


----------



## OvalmanPA

EvaderAndy said:


> Hey Canbquik,
> 
> What was that site you told my dad about for batts. space batteries or something?


Andy.........not to but in but I imagine it was www.batteryspace.com I have some of their AA 2000s I'm running in radios and a pack for each of our BuRPs. They seem to be holding up well. Can't beat the price of 60 cells for $59.98. :thumbsup: I just got some of their 3000s to try in my Maxx next summer. Just a hint...........if you want to get some of their cells, check Ebay. I got the 3000s cheaper on Ebay than I could their site.  Look for a handle of All-Batterys I believe is what they use.


----------



## WARBIRD

Ovalmanpa / k1m:
stock truck and stock touring car are they on rubber or foams?


----------



## k1m

Warbird: Foam tires work best on the carpet in both classes. I used to run purples & pinks in TC and greens or blues on the truck. The BuRPs seem to tend toward orange & blues. Hope your work can spare you that weekend, although LA sounds better than PA this time of year!


----------



## canbquik

Ovalman, hope your batt's work well, the ones I got for Jerry were great out of the gate, but they petered off in a hurry!!!!


----------



## EvaderAndy

Warbird

I was runing slicks that I loaded With "love lotion"

Worked pretty good. But K1ms right foams are the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

canbquik said:


> Ovalman, hope your batt's work well, the ones I got for Jerry were great out of the gate, but they petered off in a hurry!!!!


As long as they work better than the 1700s I was using last year I'll be happy.


----------



## canbquik

how true, how true.......


----------



## k1m

*SC18 rear swaybar*

I love the things people come up with! This was a SC18 that was on ebay the other nite. It had a rear swaybar and center shock, but it was not a PRO....dunno if it worked or not, but it's ingenious if nothing more!
Hope the pic works:


----------



## OvalmanPA

K1M, your mission if you choose to accept it is.........................

Next week I suppose?


----------



## k1m

No...I just love American ingenuity I guess. 

Gotta go...Joy's running her mini-t up and down the hall!


----------



## BudBartos

K1m >> You better have those BRP hop up parts on that Mini-T :lol:


----------



## k1m

Bud: Yep, I guess I need more parts...hard to believe, huh? Don't forget to bring us some mini-t stuff.

Kind of a light turnout this week with only 5 fun burps (and it didn't help the laps) we have too much fun just kidding around. Problems continue for me in mod BuRP... I pulled off a win, but it wasn't at all pretty. Congrats to Mike for his stock win...think 60 laps, Mike!

Looks like a tuesday night practice is in order to get ready for the
*Racers Edge Winter BuRP Challenge* next week!

Results:

[CODE

-- Open BuRP - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 8 63 5:06.13 Kim Fortner 30 13.75
2 1 59 5:02.01 Don Weimer 15 13.05
3 3 58 5:00.82 Chris Burrows 19 12.88
4 5 57 5:04.27 Mike Button s 25 12.52
5 4 54 5:02.80 Laura Burrows s 21 11.92
6 6 53 5:01.54 Joy Fortner S 32 11.74
7 7 48 5:03.79 Johna Simar S 6 10.56
-- 2 --- DNS --- Mark Tilley s 11 0.00

-- Fun BuRP - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 8 31 5:01.65 Kim Fortner 31 9.11
2 5 29 5:03.99 Rick Morgan 4 8.46
3 6 27 5:09.93 Joy Fortner 33 7.72
4 9 21 5:04.59 Barb Morgan 5 6.11
5 3 11 3:18.73 Ray Eaton 18 4.91


[/CODE]


----------



## EvaderAndy

I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Practice no fair guys!!!!!!!!!!!! 
K1m. should I call you sat or do you just want to meet in town?


----------



## OvalmanPA

Ooops.......forgot to post results this week.  K1M got lucky in Fun BuRP. I wonder how much he paid Mark to leave his radio on? :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

We have a big group of racers coming over I believe there will be a total of 9 !! Make sure the snack bar is stocked up :wave:


----------



## WARBIRD

Is that a big group, or a group of big racers?


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## k1m

Big Racers.....little racecars!


----------



## WARBIRD

Ronne and I will be bringing tc3's with us also, I have never raced mine yet, I'm sure you guys have some dust settled on some boards over there I can clean off for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvaderAndy

sweet warbird :thumbsup: I'm prety new to it too I just got mine on 
x-mas I have a lowered hpi rs4 rally with a ford cougar body. the only thing bad is that touring car is RIGHT before brp. Anyway the touring car class that's runing the most is stock tc :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

BudBartos said:


> We have a big group of racers coming over I believe there will be a total of 9 !! Make sure the snack bar is stocked up :wave:


Not sure on food but I know "The Cook" just picked up 40 six packs of pop the other day.  I believe the special will be either lasagna or chili for those of you that like to eat. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

WOW I'm getting there early!!!!!!


----------



## EvaderAndy

Well add two more mini T's to the racers list at Racers Edge rick you sneaky little bugger. :lol: Also what kind of course will you have for the T's ? Road course, oval, jumpy road course, jump oval, or something different.


----------



## OvalmanPA

It'll probably be road course with jumps. 

K1M........you bringing those things over?


----------



## k1m

If you want them....they're nothing fancy, just plywood - but it should be fun! Can't wait to see Bud's....they've been racing them for a month or more now, and he's got his souped right up! Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## EvaderAndy

so are we racin mini's this week or what?; so I know what to charge. I've been useing those carboard ramps that come with the mini's. There a blast! Just as much fun as flying over the sphere's with BRP"s!


----------



## Donalbain

Rick- tell "the cook" to have chilli w/cheese!

I could bring my "ramp". Better bring it in to thaw. Buuhahahaha :devil:


----------



## OvalmanPA

K1M...........sounds good, if you wouldn't mind us borrowing them until we can get something of our own made up.

Andy........bring 'em buddy because I think we'll be rinning 1/18 off road this week. :thumbsup: 

Don.........think it's gonna be lasagna actually.


----------



## EvaderAndy

OvalmanPA said:


> Andy........bring 'em buddy because I think we'll be rinning 1/18 off road this week. :thumbsup:


sswweett. Let's go racin...Baja stlye. yeee ha!


----------



## EvaderAndy

Hey Rick,

What's it going to cost to run the mini T's? or shall I say Mini Baja's :lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Andy.......since we're already half way through the year I'll say we'll just run it as a fun class like Fun BuRP and charge $2. Unless of course you guys prefer to run for points which I have no problem with. We'll discuss it tomorrow.


----------



## EvaderAndy

Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## EvaderAndy

It don't mater to me about points cause if it's not it's $2 and if there is points it's $2 for me.


----------



## k1m

I dug the ramps out of the snow today and brought them in to dry out. They're made for 1/10 scale trucks, but I think the mini's can handle them. A couple of test runs down the hallway proved the need for some decent shocks, but I'm sure it'll be a tail slappin good time anyway!


----------



## EvaderAndy

well runing mikes 1800 pack in the main proved my thoughts of why I was only getting 20-26 laps a race, and I was right my old 1200's SUCK I won't be racing BRP for a while till I get some decent juice!


----------



## WARBIRD

EvaderAndy, glad I got to run with you today, keep it smooth and steady and the laps will come.


----------



## OvalmanPA

*Results*

Great day of racing with the Ohio gang in attendance. Thanks for your patients guys while I worked out the glitches. The one with Chris was my fault but I don't have a clue what happened with the second heat of 1/18 off road! As I said it was a pleasure to have you guys race with us and we'll have to do it again. Bud shows no mercy on the track records either and Joy shoves LLB aside to take over the top rung of the ladder. Congrats on the new records guys!

Open BuRP modified - Bud Bartos..67/5:01.18
Open BuRP stock - Joy Fortner..59/5:03.85
Fun BuRP - Bud Bartos..37/5:02.83



Code:


 -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   0  67     5:01.18 Bud Bartos           39     14.86
  2   8  65     5:01.00 Kim Fortner          12     14.43
  3   5  61     5:03.21 Shaun Powell         22     13.44
  4   1  55     5:03.46 Chris Burrows        28     12.11
  5   4  55     5:03.94 Don Smolik S         49     12.09
  6   2  10     0:52.35 Don Weimer           25     12.76

           -- Open BuRP - B  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   9  59     5:00.75 Don Deutsch          37     13.11
  2   6  59     5:03.85 Joy Fortner S        15     12.97
  3   3  58     5:01.71 Laura Burrows S      27     12.84
  4   5   4     0:24.68 Chris Kandrach S     42     10.83
 --   7  --- DNS ---    Johna Simar S         4      0.00

     -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   0  37     5:02.83 Bud Bartos           38     10.83
  2   5  35     5:01.24 Wayne Gerber         52     10.30
  3   1  32     5:04.61 Rick Morgan           1     9.31
  4   8  30     5:05.11 Kim Fortner          11     8.72
  5   4  30     5:08.34 Don Smolik           48     8.62
  6   3  24     5:04.21 Don Deutsch          36     6.99
 --   2  --- DNS ---    Andy Appleman        50     0.00

           -- Fun BuRP - B  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   2  31     5:00.40 Ray Eaton            20     9.15
  2   6  28     5:09.12 Joy Fortner          14     8.03
  3   4  27     5:09.13 Chris Kandrach       41     7.74
  4   9  22     5:02.02 Barb Morgan           2     6.46
 --   1  --- DNS ---    Ronne Lewis          55     0.00
 --   5  --- DNS ---    Rickey Appleman      57     0.00
 --   3  --- DNS ---    Logan Tilley         10     0.00

Biggest turnout of BuRP cars I think we've ever had and it's a true testimony of just how popular these little cars are. No matter how unrecognized they go by the major magazines and news outlets.


----------



## k1m

Outstanding day of racing...the track was a definate challenge for our visitors, but they handled it pretty well. The open BurP class was awesome, two new records speak for themselves. The fun class was exactly that....congrats to Ray Eaton on his making the "30 lap club" and winning the B main...maybe you should let you son run your car! :lol: Just kidding Andy, nice run! I belive another personal record was broken also....'atta girl Snookie!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Yes I was pretty impressed watching Ma make her way around the track Sunday in the main. See did very well at staying off the pipes. And to think she told me she didn't want to race Sunday.


----------



## EvaderAndy

hey Rick,

I see that on your page the mini t race has points, so I'm guessing that the mini t race is for points now right?


----------



## OvalmanPA

Pretty good assumtion.


----------



## 2slow00

Thanks to all of the PA Posse for the nice card and all of the well wishes. I hope to make the next road trip. :wave:


----------



## k1m

OvalmanPA said:


> Andy.......since we're already half way through the year I'll say we'll just run it as a fun class like Fun BuRP and charge $2. Unless of course you guys prefer to run for points which I have no problem with. We'll discuss it tomorrow.


What changed your mind? My first impression was that they're more of a "for fun" type R/C especially in stock form. Either way, I suggest we run as many at a time as possible to make it more exciting.


----------



## EvaderAndy

I agree with kim as long as we have 3-4 mini t's, let the good times roll


----------



## OvalmanPA

I guess if I could be honest, it's because I forgot about making it a "fun" class to begin with since things were so hectic. I had already charged half the people the full price before I remembered.  If you guys would rather make it a "fun" class, then make your voices heard first thing tomorrow when you get there and I'll go along with it. It's gonna be one of those things of, speak now or forever hold your peace.  

I updated the Autoscore software on Tuesday evening and when I put them back in I changed things to 6 cars since there are only 6 channels available on 27mhz. Dunno why I hadn't done that in the first place!


----------



## k1m

Standing Room Only last week.....very low turnout this week. (I'll blame it on the Super Bowl) Only 4 entries in Fun BuRP, but good racing all the same. I did my best to "block" Ovalman and hold on to the lead, but he came out on top again this week. We traded the lead several times and I even managed to traction roll on the infield, which is a new one for me.

Stock oval BuRP was dominated by LLB (Laura Burrows) with Mike Button, Joy Fortner, and Carpetburner (Johna Simar) close behind. I was the only entry in Mod oval this week, so I tried to concentrate on working through traffic cleanly rather than on just going fast. The surprising thing was I ended up running 2 laps faster than I had ever gone before. Hummmm....
A guy in Ohio once told me that sometimes slower is faster...???!!!

Mini-t class saw EvaderAndy take the win in his new stock silver t with secret suspension setup! Mine was dialed in good with Bud's shocks but I made alot of dumb mistakes. I'm having alittle trouble with my mini-t because no matter how much it looks like a XXX-T....it doesn't handle like one! Not yet anyway.


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Good battle between K1M and myself today. Looks like he's finally figured the road course out so I better find some speed.  The Cook couldn't quite run the laps she did last week but I'm sure that was my fault as I even got cuffed in the head once during the second heat. LOL

Oh btw Bud, check out that winner in Open BuRP. Your record stands at 67/5:01.18............for now. :devil: 



Code:


  -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  67     5:01.79 Kim Fortner          23     14.83
  2   2  56     5:02.55 Laura Burrows S       9     12.37
  3   1  54     5:01.69 Johna Simar S         4     11.96
  4   6  52     5:00.15 Joy Fortner S        26     11.58
  5   7   2     0:11.81 Mike Button S        17     11.32
 
      -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  32     5:02.94 Rick Morgan           2     9.36
  2   8  32     5:03.63 Kim Fortner          24     9.34
  3   6  28     5:01.39 Joy Fortner          27     8.23
  4   9  19     5:11.13 Barb Morgan           3     5.41


----------



## BudBartos

Wow way to go K1m!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

No records this week but K1M was giving it a shot. If canbquik was running Open BuRP stock the record would now be 62!  Good battle between myself and K1M in the Fun BuRP main. I'd catch him and then get tangled in traffic. Did this about three times before things finally went my way and I "squeezed" by him for the win. 



Code:


  -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  65     5:00.77 Kim Fortner          30     14.44
  2   2  60     5:01.40 Chris Burrows        11     13.30
  3   3  60     5:04.22 Don Weimer           24     13.18
  4   4  56     5:01.74 Laura Burrows S      10     12.40
  5   6  54     5:04.01 Joy Fortner S        31     11.87
  6   7  53     5:02.27 Johna Simar S         3     11.72
  7   1  47     4:32.67 Mike Button S        15     11.52

  -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  32     5:01.64 Rick Morgan           1     9.40
  2   8  32     5:03.20 Kim Fortner          29     9.35
  3   6  28     5:02.90 Joy Fortner          32     8.19
  4   9  21     5:00.82 Barb Morgan           2     6.19
 --   1  --- DNS ---    Randy ****           18     0.00
 --   3  --- DNS ---    Ray Eaton             7     0.00


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Heck of a turnout this week for BuRP racing! :tongue: A good time was had by all of us there anyway. 



Code:


    -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  54     5:01.64 Rick Morgan           1     15.87
  2   4  49     5:05.45 Amanda Himes          9     14.22
  3   7  49     5:07.75 Johna Simar           3     14.11
  4   9  42     5:03.60 Barb Morgan           2     12.26


----------



## BudBartos

Whats going on in PA ???


----------



## EvaderAndy

I would of been there tuesday but my dad was changing his u-joint's in his truck and didn't have the right ones and we where going to buy some wire and more connetions to build our 2000 cells but had no wheels so no brp's or mini t's for another week or two


----------



## k1m

I took last week off to visit a new track in the area near Jamestown, Ny. It's nearly twice as large as our local track and a flat oval of new Ozite. I raced stock truck (first time this year) and took my mod BRP along for fun. Sugar Daddy and I finally got to run the BRPs during intermission and I can honestly say there were more than a few questions and comments about how fast those little cars are. That's about the first time I've ever been able to run that Speed 300 flat out full throttle. They really ran good and felt stable. We wanted to show these guys the BuRPs last summer when we raced in Jamestown but it got rained out. I think a full field of BRP cars would really be fun on that big track!

We'll be back at Racers Edge this week, hopefully there will be more racers. Last year I did DRIVER PROFILES to help boost attendance. Maybe something like that might be in order again, of course I could just do a sh*t list, too!


----------



## Donalbain

I had a union contract to vote on. My union was considering going on strike till the senior members figured they weren't going to be affected by the 12-hour swing shift. _Then_ the contract was ok. Try to be back at it tomorrow. :tongue:


----------



## EvaderAndy

yeah K1m's and Sugar D's mod bps were going faster than the Novice racers!


----------



## Joy

Congrats to LLB for the new track record in Open Oval Stock BRP, 60 laps. Yeahhhhhhhh. Girl Power!! Also thanks to Snookie and LLB, cake was delicious. :hat:


----------



## k1m

:thumbsup: *YES!!...Congrats to LLB * for a great run in stock oval! We had some good tight racing in the open oval class today. Laura will give you a little room on the bottom, but she's not afraid to race you clear thru the turn either! :thumbsup: 

Good to see the BRP classes with lots of cars again! Fun BuRP was cool as always... I ran my Mini-T in first heat with Wattage 370 power just to try it out...I LIKE IT!!! In the main, Ovalman gave me every opportunity to win, but I managed to stuff it into a wall 1/2 lap from the finish. ( for like the 3rd time...) It was a great time though, glad its just for fun!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Yes it was VERY nice to see almost full fields of BuRPs today after our less than populated class last week. LLB turns in a new track record in the main to retake the spot she held for awhile at the first part of the season. With 30 seconds to go and a half track lead on me I figured K1M was going to finally break my win streak but traffic interveined and I slipped past for the win. A great day it was for BuRP racing!

Open BuRP stock - Laura Burrows..60/5:04.32



Code:


  -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  67     5:03.77 Kim Fortner          27     14.74
  2   1  61     5:03.04 Don Weimer           25     13.45
  3   3  60     5:04.32 Laura Burrows S       7     13.17
  4   2  59     5:01.48 Chris Burrows         6     13.08
  5   5  57     5:04.94 Shaun Powell         11     12.49
  6   4  55     5:01.15 Johna Simar S         3     12.20
  7   7  41     3:35.91 Mike Button S        16     12.69
  8   6   3     0:20.82 Joy Fortner S        29     9.63

  -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  31     5:13.48 Rick Morgan           1     8.77
  2   8  30     5:02.10 Kim Fortner          28     8.80
  3   7  23     5:09.00 Steve Tarbox         32     6.60
  4   9  20     5:04.91 Barb Morgan           2     5.81
  5   2  20     5:20.03 Joy Fortner          30     5.54
  6   3  19     5:11.72 Logan Tilley         21     5.40
  7   1  13     5:05.57 Matthew Weimer       26     3.77
 --   4  --- DNS ---    Amanda Himes         10     0.00
 --   6  --- DNS ---    Sean Tilley          22     0.00


----------



## k1m

Be sure to bring your BuRP Sunday, you may win something besides a race...


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Another good crowd of BuRPs/Mini-Ts took to the carpet this week and a good time was had by all. Things got a little rough in the Open BuRP main and Mike Button ended his day looking for some balls..............diff balls that is as he got hit in the left rear and snapped an axle. K1Ms recent streak of wins came to an end with a mighty good run by canbquik that almost topped Buds track record. Who can be the one to dethrone *The Man*?? In the Fun BuRP class we had a mixture of BuRPs and Mini-Ts and talk about a traffic jam. I think I drove most of the time with my eyes closed because there were WAY to many close calls to mention! (no comments from the peanut gallery either Burrows! :lol All in all it was another fun day at the track. Only four weeks of racing remain with three of them being for points.



Code:


 -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   4  67     5:02.80 Chris Burrows        16     14.78
  2   8  63     5:00.94 Kim Fortner          21     13.99
  3   3  61     5:03.14 Don Weimer           25     13.45
  4   6  55     5:02.12 Joy Fortner S        23     12.16
  5   2  54     5:03.17 Laura Burrows S      17     11.90
  6   7  16     1:24.95 Mike Button S        20     12.58
 --   1  --- DNS ---    Johna Simar S         3     0.00

 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  57     5:03.98 Kim Fortner          22     12.53
  2   5  57     5:06.57 Rick Morgan           1     12.42
  3   6  51     5:04.77 Joy Fortner          24     11.18
  4   3  47     5:02.85 Andy Eaton           12     10.37
  5   1  35     5:05.68 Sean Tilley          28     7.65
  6   9  34     4:24.28 Barb Morgan           2     8.60
  7   2  28     5:06.40 Matthew Weimer       26     6.11
  8   7  26     4:09.40 Doug Hendrickson     27     6.97
 --   4  --- DNS ---    Amanda Himes          8     0.00

I would also like to take a moment and give a very big thank you to Bud for sending K1M some prizes to give out to our BuRP racers. I think all those that had their names pulled really liked the items so thank you again Bud.


----------



## BudBartos

Ovalman PA >>> Your welcome. BRP's and Mini T's at the same time WOW !!


----------



## OvalmanPA

BudBartos said:


> Ovalman PA >>> Your welcome. BRP's and Mini T's at the same time WOW !!


Yea, K1M found a secret go fast "hopup" for the right front of his Mini-T and was giving me fits in the heats with it. :tongue:


----------



## k1m

Lot's of good hard racing this week as usual and good to see lots of BuRP racers. We ran both classes on the oval this week, so I ran my Mini-T in the qualifiers. I've been doing some work on it lately adding a Speed 300 motor, and lots of Bud's goodies.(shocks, bearings, tierods) I'm pretty suprised what a difference it's made, and I'm still running rubber tires. I could almost keep up with Ovalman and he's pretty quick. It was fun bumping and rubbing with everyone...man, there were some horrific crashes!
Nice run Canbquick! Nothing like a little dose of big block power to liven things up, huh? Sure caught me sleeping...I'll try to have something for ya next week! :wave:


----------



## canbquik

thank you, K1m and Bud for the goodies :thumbsup: Nobody was more surprised than me when I sent her out on the first voyage!!!!  Got to get the body painted for this week, so I's got to go.............. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

K1m>>> We will have some foams this week for the Mini-T


----------



## EvaderAndy

great racing it was indeed. I don't know if this is possiable but ovalman got up right behind me (about 1/2 inch away) seemed like taking the air off me, then cut out in front leaving me tumbuling. That was asome! thanks again for the use of your cells in the main K1m :thumbsup: we should have our 2000's ready by this coming sunday.


----------



## k1m

Bud: That's cool, are they mounted and if so, what rims?
I see that on the summer race schedule at BRP World Headquarters on June 26th and July 17th you'll be including a Mini-T's class on da track. That should be fun!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

K1M came loaded for bear this week after losing to canbquik last week in Open BuRP modified and took it all.........including the track record!! After being on track record pace in both qualifiers and having unfortunate traffic accidents in both he came back in the main to break Buds former record by a lap. As a matter of fact if he would have stayed cleaner in the main, he was on a 70 lap pace for the first three minutes of the race! Congrats Kim on the new record and I'm sure this will mean we'll have to have our friends back out next year to try and get it back.  As always, it was a battle through traffic in the Fun BuRP class and I managed to put the "little truck that could" out front for the win. It didn't come easy as EvaderAndy had some new power, K1M was as fast as always, the lady bug of Joys was looking good, Logans shark truck was out for blood, The Cook is getting better, and the twin Mini-Ts "rolled" their way around the track but in the end I slipped out another one. :lol: Just another fun day at the track!



Code:


     -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  68     5:01.23 Kim Fortner          19     15.08
  2   4  58     5:00.45 Chris Burrows        14     12.90
  3   7  56     5:00.32 Mike Button S        18     12.46
  4   1  56     5:04.30 Laura Burrows S      15     12.30
  5   6  55     5:03.73 Joy Fortner S        21     12.10
  6   2  55     5:05.17 Johna Simar S         3     12.04

 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  33     5:07.41 Rick Morgan           1     9.52
  2   8  30     5:04.26 Kim Fortner          20     8.74
  3   6  28     5:11.74 Joy Fortner          22     7.96
  4   3  21     5:11.94 Andy Eaton           11     5.97
  5   9  19     5:01.00 Barb Morgan           2     5.59
  6   1  14     5:14.54 Logan Tilley         25     3.95
  7   4  12     5:16.94 Sean Tilley          26     3.36
 --   2  --- DNS ---    Amanda Himes          9     0.00


----------



## LLB

Hey all! Good racin' today... but as some of us know, I am writing because of bad news! It seems that Bud and the gang are having their first race on the same day as Chris and I are to be married!!! So, I am asking all to start a petition to send to Bud to change the first race to the 22nd of May instead of the 15th! :tongue: 

If not... I will be able to make it to Ohio in July... As I have vacation that week. 

SOOO Bud, Whatcha think? How about a wedding gift?


----------



## BudBartos

LLB.. Would do it but i will be gone for vacation then. Can you change the wedding? Or maybe have it at DA Track


----------



## OvalmanPA

I personally liked the marriage date change myself but you shoulda seen the dagger stares K1M got when he suggested that! :jest:


----------



## LLB

Bud... Can't change. Is too close. And invitations have been ordered! :tongue: But, Joy had an idea... Guess you'll have to check all the RC magazines after the wedding to see her idea!!! We will just have to celebrate in July at da track!!! 

Ovalman... Just to clear up, the daggers were from Chris and that was because k1m said that "it may look a little funny when Chris didn't show up at the wedding cuz he would be in Ohio racing"... 

BUT... as soon as my local BRP rep gets my Bug bodies ordered, I will have a new set of "married" bugs to show off when we do get to Ohio! :roll:


----------



## k1m

Yeah! How do you like that? Some people just don't have their priorities straight! :freak: I thought the honeymoon was gonna be in Elyria. :jest: 

Finally! Man that 68 lap run has been a while coming...Canbquick stepped things up last week and that's what I needed I guess. It may not be over yet either, his Mod is fast too and with a good clean run I think 70 laps may be possible. I've been able to get rid of most of the wheel hop thats been bugging me, and working through traffic clean seems to be the ticket.

Looks like we may doing a road trip next week (saturday) to a place called Guys Mills which is about 1 1/2 hours away, near Meadville, Pa. We're gonna take the BuRPs along and run a class of 1/18 scale. I'll bet it'll be a big hit with them, too. :wave:


----------



## EvaderAndy

I don't know if I'll leave Fun BuRP it's just way to much fun! Even though we didn't have K1m with us today in fun BuRP we still had a great time right rick. And got my 30 laps. I guess what I'm trying to say is as long as there's Brp driver's out there let the good times roll :roll:


----------



## k1m

Busy weekend of racing for us. The road trip to Guys Mills was pretty cool Saturday. Turns out it's about 2 hours from our house and it really reminded me of how we started out r/c racing in this area. Their track is in the local Fire Dept's bingo hall and it's a very comfortable and relaxed atmosphere and nice friendly people who are all there for a good time. The track is about 80' runline oval with nice flat but strange carpet. It looked like indoor/outdoor green carpet with a black groove. We ran the BuRPs (4 of us) and they seemed pretty impressed with them. I gave out all the catalogs I had, Bud and they wanted more. LLB was the winner of the BuRP race and Chris won stock truck, which worked out nice since it was his birthday....It was a good time for sure!

:hat: HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANBQUICK!! :hat: 

Todays action at Racers Edge was some of the best this year! I got to watch the fun BurP class for a change, and it's almost as much fun to watch as it is to race. Besides the intense battle between Ovalman, Andy and Joy, was a spectacular but stinky execution of another motor by Matt Weimer. That puppy was really smokin! I think Ovalman donated an old motor to him as a next victim...
Open BuRP racing was some of the best racing action ever as the cheers and jeers of the crowd indicated. The stockers really battled it out all day, I think everyone led at some point in the race. Joy pulled out the win in the main and tightened up 1st & 2nd place in the points by 5 points between she and LLB.
CanBquick put his mod on the TQ with Don and I right behind him. He had some serious power in his rear pod, but alittle luck and traffic allowed me to come out on top. I've raced alot of different types and scales of R/C's, but I've never seen better or more exciting racing than this class of mini-racers! Bad thing is, there's only 2 weeks left this season!


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

I don't know as I can really say anything else because K1M pretty much put things in complete perspective on how the day went. I wish I would have had my camcorder today because the six car Open BuRP main was a sight to behold! I think it's lucky K1M had a good start and got an early one lap up on canbquik because he was coming fast! He does have some serious ponies in that little vette.  The Fun BuRP races were just as fun as always and Andy can be some formidable competition when he keeps things on all fours. I volunteered a motor to be "executed" at the hands of our youngest racer, Matt Weimer.  He may be hard on equipment but it seems like the little guy is having a good time. I think I have three more if that one burns up too! Only two weeks left now and we'll be done for the season. Even though I'm thoroughly enjoying our BuRP fun I'm kind of ready to get back to the outdoors. 



Code:


 -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  67     5:03.29 Kim Fortner          36     14.76
  2   1  66     5:04.24 Chris Burrows        26     14.50
  3   3  63     5:03.46 Don Weimer           32     13.87
  4   6  56     5:01.20 Joy Fortner S        38     12.42
  5   2  54     5:00.66 Laura Burrows s      28     12.00
  6   7  23     2:10.55 Mike Button S         6     11.77

   -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  31     5:10.03 Rick Morgan           9     8.86
  2   3  30     5:00.70 Andy Eaton           19     8.84
  3   6  28     5:05.13 Joy Fortner          39     8.13
  4   9  20     5:09.32 Barb Morgan          10     5.73
  5   1  14     5:14.86 Matt Weimer          33     3.94


----------



## EvaderAndy

hopefully we can keep the tradition going of having at least one BRP sandwich a season. Last season K1m used me to pin Canbquick under the pvc pipe, and this year Rick used me to get around Joy by making her spin out. good times good times


----------



## k1m

OvalmanPA said:


> Only two weeks left now and we'll be done for the season. Even though I'm thoroughly enjoying our BuRP fun I'm kind of ready to get back to the outdoors.


How close to reality is that outdoor BuRP track?


----------



## EvaderAndy

I don't know K1m I'm not runing a outdoor BRP course till I get some rubbers cause of my foams getting demolished at the Voc tech parking lot the last pave race, day, thing.I'm hoping to get a new ESC for the Maxx soon  man I miss that thing!


----------



## OvalmanPA

k1m said:


> How close to reality is that outdoor BuRP track?


Actually I was talking about off road but we do have a pretty big driveway at the shop now.


----------



## k1m

EvaderAndy: I've tried several variations of rubber tires on the BRP's but the foams seem to work the best for me. It's the stones and curbs that eat up foam tires. They wear fairly well otherwise, check them often for places the foam is coming loose from the wheel. I've found that touching them up with glue now & then makes them last alot longer. I know what you mean about the Maxx, I have a new body to paint for mine but I also have a boat to paint first. I need to get busy!


----------



## EvaderAndy

k1m said:


> EvaderAndy: I've tried several variations of rubber tires on the BRP's but the foams seem to work the best for me. It's the stones and curbs that eat up foam tires. They wear fairly well otherwise, check them often for places the foam is coming loose from the wheel. I've found that touching them up with glue now & then makes them last alot longer. I know what you mean about the Maxx, I have a new body to paint for mine but I also have a boat to paint first. I need to get busy!


I'll keep that in mind :thumbsup: 

what kind of body is it for the Maxx your painting If you don't mind me asking. Ovalman painted me a dodge ram body like my dad's truck. I guess anything's better than running the same body as someone else or a Jesse James Creation. :lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

The points wind to a halt and the ever entertaining BuRP classes are almost done. One week of racing remains. 



Code:


 -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   8  63     5:01.66 Kim Fortner          28     13.95
  2   6  63     5:03.00 Chris Burrows        21     13.89
  3   0  56     5:03.84 Laura Burrows S      20     12.32
  4   1  51     5:01.54 Johna Simar S         4     11.30
  5   4  49     5:01.85 Joy Fortner S        30     10.85
  6   7  32     2:52.95 Mike Button S        27     12.36

-- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  32     5:02.28 Rick Morgan           1     9.38
  2   8  29     5:09.04 Kim Fortner          29     8.32
  3   3  28     5:02.20 Andy Eaton            7     8.21
  4   4  26     5:04.73 Joy Fortner          31     7.56
  5   9  19     5:01.80 Barb Morgan           2     5.58
  6   1  12     5:20.60 Ray Eaton             8     3.32
  7   6  11     5:19.76 Devin Metzinger      16     3.05
  8   2  10     4:48.16 Logan Tilley         13     3.08


----------



## k1m

My front tires are coned down to the rims, my rear tires have big chunks out of the outside edges like something has been chewing on them. Da Wedge's body has almost no paint left at all on the front and almost no lexan on the left side of the nose. Guess it's a good thing the winter season is almost over, but it's really been a full season of racing and a whole lot of fun. The only real damage I had was a broken rear hub - everything else was just wear & tear...which isn't bad for 17 weeks of racing. And it's really been fun running the Fun Won LTO on the oval with big motors. I'd like to apologize to all the stockers for me running over them in the corners, (especially at the beginning of the season) and thank them for being patient with me and not getting mad. I was afraid the combining of the two classes would be a problem, and there were a couple at first, but now I have to say that it worked out well. There were a few times when there would have only been one or two cars in the mod class if run separately. And it was a definate challenge to drive that car in a pack of other cars! There were some real battles in both classes. Congrats to LLB...she was a force to be reckoned with...GIRL POWER!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EvaderAndy

I know what your talking about K1m I Just want to say I'm going to miss swapping paint with all you Fun Brp racers. I guess it's time to swap paint with those mini t's on the dirt


----------



## OvalmanPA

*results*

Great ending to an even better season of BuRP racing at RER/CR&H! Canbquik almost pulled off a track record in the main just missing by about 2 seconds. K1M ran into a little trouble and got down a lap early and just couldn't make it up since canbquik wasn't making any mistakes. LLB proved why she was Open BuRP stock champion by taking the win in that division. Fun BuRP was as exciting as always and I managed to pull out the win but I really had to fight for it tooth and nail. Donalbain pulled out his sons truck today and laid down some pretty good times with it finishing only a lap behind K1M. As I said, it was a very enjoyable season and I can't wait to do it again next winter! Thank you all who made this carpet season a great time!



Code:


  -- Open BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   6  68     5:03.56 Chris Burrows         9     14.97
  2   8  66     5:02.41 Kim Fortner          28     14.58
  3   1  60     5:03.82 Don Weimer           33     13.20
  4   3  57     5:05.36 Laura Burrows S       8     12.47
  5   7  56     5:02.97 Mike Button S        18     12.35
  6   2  50     5:02.86 Joy Fortner S        30     11.03

 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  31     5:01.27 Rick Morgan           1     9.12
  2   8  31     5:05.31 Kim Fortner          29     9.00
  3   1  30     5:00.56 Don Weimer           34     8.85
  4   2  28     5:03.63 Joy Fortner          31     8.17
  5   3  27     5:04.19 Andy Eaton           14     7.87
  6   9  19     5:09.24 Barb Morgan           2     5.45
  7   4  14     5:12.45 Ray Eaton            15     3.97


----------



## k1m

Canbquick certainly can be! He was definately better in traffic too, nice race dude. We didn't get a whole lot of entries in the mod BuRP class, but we had some good fierce racing. Thanks for the nice plaques and trophies, Ovalman...I'd say it was certainly a sucessful season indeed. You da man on the roadcourse, no doubt about it - you should plan a trip to da track in Ohio this summer, I'm sure you'd do well. EvaderAndy and Mike have become serious r/c racers right before our eyes! Matt got an award for being the youngest competitor, that was cool. Give him a couple of years under the close guidance of his dad Don, and he'll be giving the best a hard time for sure.


----------



## k1m

*Points Series Pix*

2004 Racers Edge Open BuRP Point Series

Pic #1
Donalbain, CanBquick, k1m

Pic #2
Johna, Joy, LLB


----------



## OvalmanPA

I dunno, getting humbled by Bud at my own track once a year is almost more than I can stand. :jest: I would really like to make it out there this year. Would have to be a road course race though. I never figured it would happen but I've kind of taken a liking to road racing now.


----------



## k1m

Whats in the plans for mini-T racing at Racers Edge this summer, Ovalman? We're hoping there'll be enough interest for a big class of the little critters!


----------



## kc-fan

Is anyone running box stock SC-18? Besides the Ball diff ( I plan on sticking one of these on, sounds like the way to go ) Right now this little guy really suprised me, I thought a slot car motor would max out way before it did. What hop up would really benefit purchasing, and also what compound of tire would work best on a tennis cort surface ( Smooth concrete ) Bud excellent car, not dissapointed that I tried it out. Hope to get a BuRP racing club going here in the middle of Kansas before long.
DS


----------



## OvalmanPA

k1m said:


> Whats in the plans for mini-T racing at Racers Edge this summer, Ovalman? We're hoping there'll be enough interest for a big class of the little critters!


Oh yes, we'll have a class for the little buggers! Since we've already got a few guys that are mod'ing them we'll probably leave the class as "open" since we prolly won't have enough for a stock and mod class. Not sure yet on how we'll run the track however.........


----------



## k1m

Sounds good, Ovalman. Better stock up on lots of parts!

KC: The ball diff is a definately needed hopup for the SC18. I'd add to that a set of orange fronts, a servo saver, and a good 6 cell pack. You'll be all set for hours of fun. Some other goodies might be a hi-flex t-plate for more rear traction, bearings, and ball end steering. Smooth concrete is hard to hook up on with anything, but good luck getting a BRP group going in Kansas. We've sure had a ball with them here in Pa.


----------



## k1m

There isn't much BuRP racing here in Pa right now, but it's far from forgotten. How many other BRP cars have been part of the centerpiece on the head table? Canbquick and LLB did up a bride and groom set of bodies just for their special day. Notice the veil and beading around the fenders on the Bride's and the tie and collar on the Groom. I think thoes are Barbie's shoes tied on back.


----------



## Micro_Racer

True BRP racers.....Now if you bring then on the honeymoon -- thats LOVE!


----------



## OvalmanPA

I didn't get an up close look at the cars before we left but I knew K1M would post a couple pics for us. This just goes to show that those two share thier love in more ways than one. Great to have the pair racing with us!


Now about that whole hyphenated last name thing......Laura Lynn Burrows-Burrows.  Never got to pick on you about that yesterday LLB. Hope you guys have a nice honeymoon!


----------



## BudBartos

Congrats and best wishes !!!!!!! Da Bug in a wedding ! Like the love bug


----------



## k1m

:wave: Carpet racing starts again in two weeks at *RACERS EDGE *in Smethport, Pa. It's been a long summer and I'm sure everyone is itching to get back into some 1/18 scale action. Racing will still begin at noon on Sundays, but there will be a few changes. The biggest being some brand new CRC carpet to race on. 

So get out those BuRPs, dust them off and come on down and join the fun!

Hope to see everyone there soon.

http://www.racersedgerc.com/oval.html


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow looks like a nice new track!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Yea I'm starting to get the bug again.  Got started cleaning the BuRPs up this afternoon. One down, one to go! Might not get to the other one until next week now though because track building is going to take first priority the next few days. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K1M >> Is it snowing yet ???


----------



## k1m

*Don't even say that word!!!*

*Not yet, man! There has been a slight skiff on the ground nearby, but not around here.....I'm sure it won't be long though!:drunk: At least the grass finally quit growing and I think all the mosquitos finally gave up!*

*I'm ready to burn up some foam tires and trade some paint!*


----------



## Sugar Daddy

Yeah, we had close to 1/2" of that "stuff" tuesday morning here. I was VERY glad to see it melt away.


----------



## OvalmanPA

We've had a light "dusting" a few times now on the roof of our garage and the ground had a little on it the other morning. If that's all we get this winter it won't hurt my feelings at all! :lol:


----------



## k1m

So how's that new carpet laying out now that it's been unrolled, Ovalman? I'll have to bring the V2 over for the swap meet so everyone can get a look, I'll bet it's gonna be HOOKED!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Still a few "ripples" but hopefully things will be nice and flat by Saturday. Spent the afternoon repairing the center section and now tomorrow I'm going to lay some paint on it. Have to get some use out of those cool stencils you made me too! :thumbsup: My idea for using the insulation under the cardboard didn't pan out so well so cardboard only over the crack it is again for this year. 

How many BuRP racers we gonna have this year? I haven't heard much talk of who is planning on running.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Nice turnout of mini racers this week with everybody choosing to run the Fun BuRP class. K1M seemed to think the track was a little "smoother" than in years past. It didn't seem like the cars were bouncing around to much, other than off each other anyway so he must be right. 



Code:


-- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   5  31     5:15.22 Kim Fortner          22     9.05
  2   3  28     5:09.08 Don Weimer            7     8.34
  3   6  27     5:12.66 Mike Button          14     7.95
  4   4  26     5:04.41 Joy Fortner          23     7.86
  5   1  21     5:13.90 Laura Burrows        19     6.16
  6   2  10     5:33.77 Matthew Weimer        6     2.76

 -- Mini-T - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   1  25     5:06.42 Joy Fortner          24     7.51
  2   2  22     5:11.64 Laura Burrows        20     6.50


----------



## k1m

Yeah...it was good to get back on the carpet and to see everyone again. And the new Fastrack carpet is *SWEET* ! There's plenty of traction and yet I don't remember seeing any traction rolls. I don't know if going the other direction has anything to do with it or not. And I really like the new layout, Rick - you did good. It seems made for the BuRPs! Do you have one of those drawings of the layout you can post here?

I'm VERY impressed with the V2 chassis as well. It seems to change direction much quicker and smoother than the old chassis. And it was hooked right out of the box. I didn't change anything all day. I'm not saying it won't go faster, it just felt real good, and I know my driving is abit "rusty" so I'll do alittle tweaking next time.

I know we'll have at least one more new racer pretty soon....Santa said so!


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds good out there in PA!!!!!!!!!!
Yes the V2 does work well, thanks K1M


----------



## OvalmanPA

Glad you like the new layout. Hope I get to try it this week!  I like the looks of the new V2 and might have to do a little "upgrade" to my Fun One here soon.  How about I do one better and just post a pic of the track? :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looking good Rick!!!!


----------



## Donalbain

*New Bodies*

I see Mcallister has made a late model and EDM bodies for the Mini-T and SC18. Check them out! http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page13.html


----------



## OvalmanPA

Without looking at the link. Are these the same bodies somebody just posted recently (at least the late model) and said were to big for the SC18?

Thanks Bud! Looking to please as many as I can.


----------



## Donalbain

Sorry, Ovalman, guess I was a tad excited about the late model body and wanted to share.


----------



## k1m

I was the same way, Don. I thought the added width would be the tits for Fun Wons, but it's WAY too wide. In fact, the dang thing must be almost square...it does look cool on a mini-t though. I'll bet Canbquick will have one on his before long!


----------



## OvalmanPA

No other road course cars this week so we ran a little oval with the BuRP cars. Oh what a feeling fresh off the summer break dried out foams are! :lol: A little FX2 for the main and things were hooked up pretty well again. K1M was smokin' fast and I might have to try some of those GP1100s too. 



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   7  60     5:00.13 Kim Fortner          22     18.40
  2   0  57     5:02.08 Rick Morgan          14     17.37
  3   8  56     5:06.57 Mike Button          17     16.81
  4   6  54     5:00.01 Joy Fortner          23     16.57
  5   5  53     5:00.95 Don Weimer            8     16.21
  6   4  39     5:02.30 Matthew Weimer       10     11.87
  7   9  36     5:06.01 Barb Morgan          15     10.83
  8   3  16     2:25.81 Logan Tilley         20     10.10


----------



## k1m

Gotta love oval racing no matter what scale! The new carpet is ALOT smoother and it seems much faster. Not sure, but I think 68 laps was the old record with a mod motor and I'll bet we can come close to that with a stock V2. It really hooks up in the turns and it never rolled once, even with a road course setup with a ton of steering. 
Speaking of tires, I'm working on a selection of compounds from several different manufacturers so everyone should be able to find something that works for them. The pile of black dust in my workshop is evidence that
*Fun Wons Rule at Racers Edge!*
**


----------



## OvalmanPA

Sorry guys, no results until Tuesday when I go back to the track. Flobby disks suck!


----------



## Sugar Daddy

OvalmanPA said:


> Sorry guys, no results until Tuesday when I go back to the track. Flobby disks suck!


 Uhhhhh..... *flobby *discs ??????:lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Ok so I got a couple upside down P's in there, give me a break. :lol: So you're going to be there this week right?


----------



## k1m

He ran the new V2 in the first heat.....He'll be there! (He did pretty well with it too)


----------



## OvalmanPA

New record by K1M with his new V2 this week. He continues to be fast with it. I'm still trying to get my tires worked in from sitting all summer. Wasn't bad in the main but boy is it different driving the opposite direction than we have in the past! 

Kim Fortner - 31/5:04.82



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   7  31     5:04.82 Kim Fortner          27     9.36
  2   0  30     5:01.65 Rick Morgan           3     9.15
  3   8  29     5:01.31 Mike Button           9     8.86
  4   9  14     4:57.54 Barb Morgan           2     4.33
  5   6  12     5:11.02 Matthew Weimer       21     3.55


----------



## Sugar Daddy

I don't know if this has been posted before but it's new to me. 

#210 Mini EDM Body-- 
Fits Mini -T Chassis 1/18th
This body is designed as a direct fit 
or the Mini T Chassis. 
No modifications necessary.
Has one-piece formed center section. 
Includes roof kit with instructions 
and window paint mask.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Yer a little behind the times SD. :jest:


----------



## OvalmanPA

SD, where were you?? 

Johnqpublic turns right!!! :freak:

I get a track record!

Another week of racing has come and gone and once again the BuRPs did fly. Everybody seems to really like the new track layout. It's REAL tight for TC but 1/12 and 1/18 have a good time on it. K1M handed the driving duties over to Johnqpublic for the main and once he figured out he had to turn more than just left he did just fine.  Maybe we'll have a new 1/18 scale racer soon? lol Like K1M says, there is still plenty in the track but at least for this week I managed to get a good run and break his record.............for now. lol

Rick Morgan - 31/5:04.56



Code:


-- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   0  31     5:04.56 Rick Morgan           1     9.37
  2   2  27     5:06.19 Joy Fortner          34     8.12
  3   7  21     5:06.36 Kim Fortner          33     6.31
  4   1  21     5:13.73 Mike Button          28     6.16
  5   3  19     5:11.42 Logan Tilley         15     5.62
  6   6  12     5:15.77 Matthew Weimer       17     3.50


----------



## k1m

Nice run Ovalman! I do think we can do better than 31 laps, but it's going to take a nice clean run. I just couldn't seem to get it together on the road course yesterday, in one heat I managed to crash *twice* on the back stretch on the same lap! Even when I could manage to hold a good line I seemed destined to tangle with some of the slower cars. JohnQ was just standing around anyway, but I didn't have to twist his arm too hard to stand in. Just hope he's not in the dog house now because he got a phone call just before that and he said he was heading out the door then.  
I'll tell you who's getting faster all the time...Michael B! He was blistering up the track the first heat, I think I'll loan him a battery next week - he may be able to knock Ovalman right out of the record book.
The track is awesome, it's smoothed out pretty well and the layout works great for BuRPs.

What happened to all the mini-t's?


----------



## OvalmanPA

You aint just a kidding Mikey is getting fast! The first week it seemed like we couldn't get away from each other and he took the first heat handily on Sunday. Could be he finally figured out how to drive the "wide ride"? 

Is was pretty funny when you managed to run into the wall twice that one lap. Matter of fact I think I ran into the wall at the end of the straight because I was wondering what you were doing on the straight. :lol: Tried a set of those tires on the rear this week that you trued up for me. Holy traction batman!! Until I get the fronts rubbed in a little during the race I have one heck of a push with them. :lol:

What happened to LLB is what happened to the Mini-Ts I think. She hasn't been there so Joy's probably the only one with one there. Still trying to talk Porkies ol' lady into running hers. Joy keeps working on her but she's a tough nut to crack! LOL Knoxville has the one he got from Puddin' but he's not racing that either. Shawn Tilley has one but not racing either. I don't really know what happened with the Mini-Ts. Seems like they were here and now they are over already. Tom and Denny want RC18Ts but I can't get them yet.


----------



## OvalmanPA

It just seems as though something was.........missing this week. 

Oh yea, that's it, no BuRP racing.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Hey, hey, we had some BuRP racing today! Our first look at the new Assoc. 18th truck and I was pretty impressed. The 18T appears to be what the Mini-T should have been from the get go. Stock for stock the trucks aren't even comparable as the Assoc. has oil shocks and is much faster. First small scale vehicle I've seen that can run with the BuRPs! If I get a little off roader, I think it'll be a RC18T. Finished 1st and third in the BuRP class this week.



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   2  28     5:04.60 Tom Himes            23     8.46
  2   0  28     5:04.69 Rick Morgan           1     8.46
  3   6  21     5:07.49 Ronda Himes          25     6.29
  4   4  17     5:10.82 Jeffery Kinney        9     5.03
  5   1   9     4:20.76 Drew Teclaw          10     3.18
  6   9   3     0:52.21 Barb Morgan           3     5.29
 --   3  --- DNS ---    Mark Tilley          11     0.00


----------



## BudBartos

You got that right Mini T gone. The RC18T kicks.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Mostly mini off roaders this week as the BuRP cars were outnumbered. Do we need separate classes? Kind of like the extra competition myself. Maybe a class name change is in order? We have 1/12 scale so maybe 1/18 scale?



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   0  30     5:05.77 Rick Morgan          33     9.03
  2   7  29     5:05.26 Kim Fortner          31     8.74
  3   2  28     5:02.21 Tom Himes            22     8.53
  4   3  21     5:08.01 Joy Fortner          32     6.28
  5   9  16     5:10.82 Barb Morgan          35     4.74
  6   1   7     5:15.62 Jenna Anderson        3     2.04
  7   4   2     1:26.30 Jeffery Kinney        2     2.13
 --   6  --- DNS ---    Dennis Himes         29     0.00


----------



## hankster

Since it's a new year might be a good time to start a new thread.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Geez I dunno Hank. Was beginning to think with the amount of posts I'm getting, I might just let it drop off.


----------



## BudBartos

We all read it Ovalman !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k1m

I think it's time for a 1/18 scale truck class. When the mini-ts finally came out last year, we ran them a few times in the BuRP fun class and then when there got to be more than a couple, we experimented with their own class jumps and all. As it turned out, there wasn't much of a following - partially because we couldn't get parts to keep them running. I think we all had hopes for a mini truck class that carried throughout the summer dirt season. Try as we might though, there was never more than 2 or 3 of us willing to run them. Even at Da track in Ohio, interest in racing the mini-ts seemed to drop off by the time we made it out there in September. Now there's a renewed interest with the release of the RC18T and maybe some of those who have Mini-ts will join in and have some fun with them.

I really can't explain the drop in BuRP racers on the track or here on Hobby Talk. I don't see much sense in changing the name *or* the rules of the class though, I seriously doubt that would help the problem.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Next question. So do we really want to make separate classes to dilute the field? I'm looking at it as last week we would have only had three cars running BuRP (6 running 1/18 truck). The week you (K1M) weren't there we only had myself and The Cook there to run BuRP............we didn't run.  What ever happened to the Open BuRP class everybody wanted last year? Mike showed up all ready to run it and there wasn't anybody else to run. Canbquik and LLB both have their cars set for oval I believe so they won't be running Fun BuRP. Are we to make the 1/18 truck class a off road type class if we make one? My only problem with that is we don't really have any room to store more items (jumps, bumps, etc). I hate to add one class at the expense of another.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   7  34     5:01.25 Tom Himes            23     10.39
  2   6  34     5:06.34 Justin Johnson       25     10.22
  3   0  31     5:07.30 Rick Morgan           4     9.29
  4   9  18     5:04.95 Barb Morgan           6     5.43
  5   8  12     5:23.87 Jeffery Kinney        8     3.41


----------



## k1m

Anybody want to run BRP's on the oval? Stock or Mod?


----------



## michael button

i would want to run on the oval cause thats what my truck is set up for.


----------



## k1m

Set up??? Ya mean thats why your wheels are on inside out?  Ok, man...maybe we can get a few others to race with us too.

I think there were 4 BRP's and 4 trucks in the Fun BuRP class this week and the BRP's kicked butt! In fact, I think acouple of the trucks looked alittle rough when it was over and the smoke cleared. :drunk: Poor little fellas!

If I can convince enough BRP racers to race again, maybe the trucks will run in their own class. I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Code:


-- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   0  32     5:08.62 Rick Morgan           2     9.54
  2   4  29     5:09.14 Kim Fortner          35     8.63
  3   3  25     5:22.62 Justin Johnson       38     7.13
  4   6  18     5:00.19 Ronda Himes          33     5.52
  5   9  17     5:05.05 Barb Morgan           4     5.13
  6   1  11     5:38.33 Jenna Anderson       11     2.99
  7   7  10     1:38.80 Tom Himes            17     9.32
  8   2   9     4:42.12 Jade Anderson        13     2.94
 --   8  --- DNS ---    Jeffery Kinney       12     0.00


----------



## EvaderAndy

I got my brp back together and ready to roll this sunday but I'm all road course when It comes to brp unless my fan cools my motor fast enough to run both heats.


----------



## SPC

Why separate them? I thought the whole idea of this class was for fun. If so the more the better. If the BRPs are kicking butt, then that's just more incentive for the truck drivers. The truck drivers just need to keep an eye out for those BRPs with reverse.  We'll see next Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

I think some are looking at it from the way I originally set up the rules, stock BRP cars only. I personally LOVE racing with a full field of little vehicles out there and I just don't see that happening anymore if we separate the class into 1/18 truck and BRP.


----------



## k1m

ahhhh...nothing like alittle smack talk to liven things up abit, huh? Didn't take long either.


----------



## k1m

Looks like racings cancelled for tomorrow...must be this cold Pa. weather got to the buildings pipes.  

On a lighter note, my mini-t has some new skin:


----------



## RAFster

Nice k1m. 
Hopefully the pipes thaw without too much damage...

You thinking about getting an RC18T?
Several racers here in Columbus have gotten them and
upgraded them to run with Castle Creation Mamba 2500 brushless setups.

RAFster
David


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's one SEXY Min-T...........


----------



## OvalmanPA

That looks pretty sweet K1M! Must be you decided to try out the airbrush again huh? You said after the last time you were almost afraid too. :lol:


----------



## k1m

Yeah, I've been having trouble with my airbrush the last couple of times I used it. It's like the paint wants to "sputter" (the best way I can describe it). It doesn't come out smooth & even in a fine mist, at times it even shoots little gobs. I've tried everything from thinning the paint to more or less air, I've cleaned it thoroughly and even replaced the needle trying to get it straightened out. This time I tried replacing the tip as well, and that seemed to help but it's still not right. One thing I did notice was that even though I've been having alot of trouble using it with the acrylic Fascolor paint, when I switched to the Spazstick chrome paint on the blower & pipes it seemed MUCH better. The chrome paint is alot thinner than Fascolor but I never had to thin Fascolor before. Any suggestions would be appreciated, as I'm planning on painting another body soon.


----------



## OvalmanPA

I dunno what to tell you as I've started having the same problem. Most of the time it seems the paint is drying before spraying out the tip (especially white). I tried somebodies suggestion of using alcohol to thin the paint. It seemed to make things MUCH worse like it was causing it to dry even faster while sraying. I've heard another suggestion of using windshield washer fluid to thin and I think that will probably be my next experiment. What needle are you using? I've been using a #5 as it's all I had and I'm almost half afraid to try the new #1 and #3s I just got for Christmas.


----------



## BudBartos

Could it be because it may be like -25 degrees there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster

The number 5 is the biggest needle for the Paasche H type airbrush and spraying Faskolor is difficult for some airbrushes; Testors Aztek especially. 
Maybe get ahold of the Createx Retarder. A good art supply store that carries Createx (an art acryllic paint similar to FasKolor) should have it. I got mine at Dick Blick's Art Supply. 

White is very heavy in pigment, so it will provide the most challenge. Being drier air at home in the winter also contributes to it drying faster. Relative humidity will play a role in the tip drying also. So, while a rainy day in summer can cause some painting issues on a snowy or rainy day in winter it hasn't for me.

The lexan laquer paints by Pactra can be sprayed with a #3 needle. I don't think you'll have much success with them using acryllics. I've not been able to.

RAFster
David


----------



## RAFster

Bud brings up a good point, warming the paint can help with flow and be sure your body is warm as well. If you heat it too much it will dry faster but if the body isn't warm enough it can have paint adhesion problems.


----------



## SPC

Bud - We all know you're envious of our lovely winter weather.  It was only -6d this morning. That's like a heat wave around here.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Yea it's supposed to be in the neighborhood of 15 - 20 below tonight! Gotta love the Pa winters. :thumbsup:

I originally sprayed the Fascolor paints with a #3 tip and don't remember as many problems as I'm having now.  So this Createx retarder......how's it dry after you put the paint on with it mixed in? I normally run a coat of paint and then dry it with a hair dryer. Will this stuff make that harder? I quit using the lacquer based paints because even in good ventilation it gave me a headache at first smell. I think Pactra has killed to many of my brain cells over the years! :lol: Of course on the other hand, I just can't get a good fade job with an airbrush like I could with Pactra spray bombs.

K1M......you were a first tester of the Pactra water based paints. Do you remember what kind of "consistancy" they had? Has anybody had any experience with this?


----------



## RAFster

I've been having trouble with the Pactra. I used to use a Testor's Aztek airbrush I had for several years. It had to be replaced and the replacement from Testors seems to have quickly developed the same problem. They are replacing it again. 
I've been using the Pactra acrylics for quite a while and lately have had trouble getting good results. It isn't from new paints either. Some of the bottles I've used before. 

The Createx retarder works well and slows the drying a little unless you spill and add way too much. It only takes a few drops for the small batches I use. I still use the hair dryer. 

I'm glad you got the #3 to work. I wasn't able and went to the #5 tip.
I don't like thinning more than about 5-10% of volume. 
Some of the paint adhesion problems I've had are the paint coming 
off in flakes after the body has hit the boards/pipes/other cars. The 
solution is don't hit anything of course.  
But, I've also fought with the same problems with drying and splattering
on both the Testors and the Paasche H model I picked up after the Testors died. Typically thinning and changing air pressures as well as going to the retarder helped.


----------



## sg1

That's why I paint my body 1 color with a can of paint


----------



## OvalmanPA

Doesn't matter if it's pretty as long as it's fast huh sg1? LOL Some of us aren't that fast (half fast) so we gotta look good instead!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Dang near a full field of Mini cars again this week and what a blast! EvaderAndy even brought his BRP out of retirement to join us. He needs to visit K1M now though and get a new motor.  I gave him one of my older ones but it's pretty whooped too. Of course at least the one I gave him didn't smell all ungodly so! :lol: Had our first look at a Itsy Bitsy Spyder this week aslo. The motor didn't last the day and I didn't get an up close look at it before the Taraboris' left.  I'm thinking the 18T is still the better buy though.



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   7  32     5:02.63 Tom Himes            23     9.73
  2   0  30     5:06.20 Rick Morgan           1     9.02
  3   6  26     5:02.16 Mike Button          19     7.92
  4   3  22     5:00.53 Andy Eaton            9     6.74
  5   9  16     5:08.09 Barb Morgan           3     4.78
  6   8   9     5:04.82 Jeffery Kinney        5     2.72
  7   1   8     5:16.57 Jenna Anderson        6     2.33
  8   2   2     1:23.11 Jade Anderson         7     2.22
 --   4  --- DNS ---    Clayton Tarabori     27     0.00


----------



## EvaderAndy

yeah I need a motor and a couple batts off ya K1m. the fan couldn't help that rotten egg.


----------



## k1m

Can do Andy, I think I have one of Bud's "hand picked" motors left! I've got some used batterys for you also. CHEAP!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe the fan did not help the motor but I bet it got the smell around better


----------



## k1m

Near record crowd of mini racers this week - at least for this year. Good to see so many having fun with their BuRP cars again! There was alot of good natured bumping and banging again too....  
Since we're half way through the season, Ovalman decided to reverse the direction we run the roadcourse. Man, I was just gettin the hang of it, but the change was a good thing. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

We had an overflowing of little cars this week, enough that we had to run two heats. :thumbsup: It's always great to see so many people having a good time. Like K1M said, I decided that we'd change directions half way through the year and that was this week. I almost think I'm doing better going this direction.  I also just got me a new "toy" to build and see how it handles. I'm almost afraid to mess with it after the way it worked this week but it's time to go Fun Won V2. :freak:



Code:


-- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps	time	 name				id	avg.mph
  1   5  28	 5:03.19 Rick Morgan		  29	 8.50
  2   1  28	 5:04.65 Joy Fortner		  34	 8.46
  3   6  22	 5:01.46 Janice Himes		 10	 6.72
  4   4  19	 3:23.98 Kim Fortner		  33	 8.57
  5   3  19	 5:04.23 Logan Tilley		 20	 5.75
  6   2   2	 0:30.78 Mike Button		  24	 5.98
		   -- Fun BuRP - B  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps	time	 name				id	avg.mph
  1   0  26	 5:16.02 Andy Eaton		   11	 7.57
  2   9  20	 5:12.70 Barb Morgan		  31	 5.89
  3   7  14	 5:00.97 Jeffery Kinney		2	 4.28
  4   6  14	 5:21.03 Drew Teclaw		   3	 4.01
  5   8   1	 0:21.22 Clayton Tarabori	 17	 4.34


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like the ladies are giving You guys a run for the money !!!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA

Yea I didn't realize just how close I was to getting beat until I looked at the results when I got home. Joy had a real good run. K1M had a switch "malfunction" and went out early.


----------



## EvaderAndy

I'll give you guys and gals a better run next week I locktighted my motor down so I won't get stuck it the B-main again.


----------



## k1m

Joy did have several nice runs sunday. What happened to Michael? Those batterys seemed to bring your BuRP back to life, huh Andy? Be careful not to bind that motor up or you'll be letting the smoke out of that one too. I saw a cool little thing out in Ohio last summer made by Don S. that lets you mount your motor alot tighter and it keeps it from getting crooked or binding. I'm going to see if Bud can get me a couple.

I super glued my battery plugs (I know better) now so they'll both get plugged in tight. That way my buRP can withstand full speed T-bone crashes from 4WD trucks and keep on tickin'. :freak: Actually, that was just a payback from Janice....I gave her a wedgie a couple of laps earlier, and corner marshalled her onto her roof. You know.... anything to help out a fellow racer!


----------



## EvaderAndy

oh yeah it's going to be fast for long than 2 minutes and I don't thing there is a bind I did the hole paper gear test thing so it should be good.:thumbsup:


----------



## SPC

Yeah K1m, she gave you a "nudge" that was truly classic. It looked like something from my motocross days. Just blast into a corner and use another vehicle as a berm. And no, I didn't teach her that.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sounds like a "TangTester" pass! Over here in Ohio we just say you've been *"Tanged"  *


----------



## BudBartos

You mean You've been MICROed !!!!!!  
K1M >> You order will go out on Monday with the DON S washers.


----------



## RAFster

To be "TANGed" it is from the rear as he rams you and possibly slides under you. It is an art form for Tang, as it far surpassed a skill. :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

Now come on Guy's


----------



## OvalmanPA

Another good bunch of little racers this week but the class didn't runneth over so it was 9 of us doing battle all at once. A few did better than others at getting though traffic in the end for the win.



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   7  32     5:03.65 Tom Himes            10     9.70
  2   6  29     5:01.06 Andy Eaton           22     8.87
  3   1  29     5:02.32 Kim Fortner          33     8.83
  4   5  28     5:08.02 Don Weimer           17     8.37
  5   2  27     5:02.18 Rick Morgan           7     8.22
  6   9  25     5:00.29 Joy Fortner          34     7.66
  7   3  16     5:04.32 Barb Morgan           6     4.84
  8   4  12     4:40.41 Cory Kisko            5     3.94
  9   8   9     5:25.66 Clayton Tarabori     24     2.54


----------



## SPC

It wasn't luck Rick, I just ran over you a few times. :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Dang 4wd trucks anyway! :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hay EVADERANDY....do you still have that fan on your BRP? Our new track layout is TIGHT....a few people have smoked motors with 8/52 gearing....I think your fan design worked....THANKS


----------



## EvaderAndy

Mirco Racer : yeah I still have mine on it's keeps my motor under 100 deg at Ovalmans track. happy to help keep the rotten eggs away:thumbsup:


----------



## k1m

I think the fan Andy uses is a computer chip fan. The neat thing about it is it's mounting holes line right up with his rear pod screws. 12v, but it plugs right into the battery jack on the reciever. Very little draw on the battery, but lots of cooling power.


----------



## EvaderAndy

yeah my fan only draws .5 amps I took it out of an old duratrax intellipeak charger. Sugar Daddy said last year if I turned the fan upside down to stuck air off the motor he said I could use it to suck the car to the track.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## EvaderAndy

Micro Racer: I have pics but I can't put them on Hobbytalk but e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send you some pics:thumbsup:


----------



## EvaderAndy

Mirco Racer: You got mail:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Another good turnout of little racers this week but we were three short when the main rolled around as they had to leave. Tom got some new skins on the 18T and do you want to talk about UNBELIEVABLE steering response! The thing reacted quicker than a 12th scale I think. Anybody racing on carpet needs a set of those tires from Bud! Talk about *HOOKED UP*!



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   7  32     5:09.02 Tom Himes            24     9.53
  2   4  31     5:02.08 Rick Morgan          19     9.45
  3   5  29     5:13.14 Matthew Weimer        4     8.52
  4   3  18     5:19.53 Barb Morgan          21     5.19
  5   2  14     5:20.91 Jeffery Kinney        8     4.02
  6   8   9     5:05.72 Don Weimer            3     2.71
 --   6  --- DNS ---    Andy Eaton            7     0.00
 --   9  --- DNS ---    Logan Tilley         12     0.00
 --   1  --- DNS ---    Drew Teclaw          13     0.00


----------



## EvaderAndy

I didn't leave just my steering slot on my reciever is mest up.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes we put many hours of testing in those tires to come up with the prefect combination :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster

Bud's tires are the ticket.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

*crossing lines*

If you are suggesting what I think you are, you have just crossed the line. Thanks Dave I moved the line out of site.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats it . I did all the testing!!!!!!!!


----------



## k1m

RAFster...were you being bad again?

Bud makes a bumper for the 18T, a shim kit, and a cool carbon fiber looking rear wing too. And of course, VCS shocks and BLUE wheel nuts!


----------



## OvalmanPA

I came.........I saw........I got lucky. :lol: What a fun day duking it out with all the other racers in the Fun BuRP class. Only ran into The Cook a couple times so I didn't do to bad. Joy made a pass on us that she listed as "pure luck" but I still think it was complete skill.  



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   4  30     5:03.33 Rick Morgan           2     9.10
  2   2  28     5:00.54 Don Weimer           19     8.58
  3   1  28     5:04.23 Kim Fortner          15     8.47
  4   9  28     5:12.88 Joy Fortner          16     8.24
  5   6  20     5:15.90 Cory Kisko            4     5.83
  6   3  15     5:07.32 Barb Morgan           1     4.49
  7   5   6     5:23.11 Matthew Weimer       20     1.71
  8   8   4     2:12.32 Clayton Tarabori     28     2.78


----------



## diamond_dave

hey guys im from michigan and we just started mini-t oval and i got to be honest do any of you have some setups you would be willing to share? email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## k1m

Hi Dave: The best advise I can give you on Mini-Ts is to invest in some oil filled shocks. The stock friction dampers work better if you put a piece of fuel tubing on the rear shafts so the chassis doesn't bottom out, but they're pretty much a joke if you're looking to jump anything. BRP sells some nice aluminum threaded ones, and with soft springs work very well. The next investment to make is some ball bearings as the stock bushings will become very sloppy quickly. I'd also suggest one of Bud's shim kits to tighten up the rear axles. Shortly after making these improvements on our mini-t's we replaced the electronics with hobby grade servo, esc, and recievers. The stock servos are easily stripped, we went with some metal geared minis from Hitec (HS81-MG). It takes alittle modification, but it's WELL worth it. Naturally, I wasn't happy until we could bolt in a "Big Block" for *more power*,so I fitted our mini's with Wattage 370 motors that make it hard to keep the front wheels on the ground. 
Not at all necessary, but fun for sure! Here's some links that may interest you:

http://www.ultimaterc.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=161

http://www.blindbatts.com/

http://www.teamtrinity.com/accessories/mini-t.asp

http://www.rcmart.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Mini-T&sort=1a&&page=1

Have fun!


----------



## canbquik

they are now using Hitec hs-55 micro servo, for the steering duties. Team Losi makes a servo saver for this servo and they are a direct fit without modification.....:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Lacked 2 people of having a full field of 10 1/18 scale vehicles this week again. You otta try getting around an Itsy Bitsy Spider when it has a 1/12 scale body on it too. :jest: Tom found out that full throttle into the pipes cleans off the front arm of a 18T real well too.  I wonder just how sure he is that he wants to try his mod motor in it next week? :lol: Only 3 weeks of racing remains now for our BRP cars before they are stored away until it's playtime on the parking lots of the area.



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   4  29     5:04.72 Rick Morgan           2     8.76
  2   1  28     5:01.08 Kim Fortner           9     8.56
  3   9  28     5:02.61 Joy Fortner          10     8.52
  4   2  25     5:00.76 Don Weimer           27     7.65
  5   3  18     5:08.48 Barb Morgan           1     5.37
  6   8  17     5:19.46 Clayton Tarabori     31     4.90
  7   7   9     1:31.35 Tom Himes            15     9.07
  8   5   7     5:13.60 Matthew Weimer       28     2.05

Just remember that the next 2 weeks will have special pricing of $2 extra as a donation to the local SPCA in helping out Amanda with her senior project.


----------



## SPC

It's amazing how that corner pipe just jumped out in front of my 18T!  Now I have an 18T with a broken leg. Oh well, nothing new parts can't fix. It was fun while it lasted though!

And yes Rick, I will still try the mod motor. I just keep having this reoccurring thought, "speed kills."


----------



## OvalmanPA

Let me know if you want one of those 11t pinions and I'll bring it Sunday. 

K1M.......you might want to look at those things and see if they'll fit the Mini-T. :thumbsup: I'll bring one Sunday.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Only results I have this week are these. Some moron mistakenly erased the files before saving to the floppy disk. 

Tom Himes - 36/5:06.46 - new track record by 2 laps 
Rick Morgan - 32/5:05.25
Clayton Tarabori - 22/5:10.16
Barb Morgan - 22/5:13.61

Light turnout of the little critters this week. Only 2 weeks left to play now everybody.


----------



## SPC

Rick - I put the stock motor back in the 18T.


----------



## OvalmanPA

That thing is nuts enough with the stock motor in it! :lol:


----------



## OvalmanPA

Full boat of 1/18 vehicles again this week. What a fun day of racing! K1M even cleaned a front wheel clear off. First time I've ever seen that happen before. 



Code:


 -- Fun BuRP - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   7  29     5:02.38 Tom Himes            19     8.83
  2   6  28     5:07.06 Rick Morgan           2     8.39
  3   2  26     5:08.08 Don Weimer           14     7.77
  4   8  21     5:07.47 Clayton Tarabori     35     6.29
  5   9  20     5:05.32 Logan Tilley          4     6.03
  6   4  20     5:14.56 Barb Morgan           1     5.85
  7   1   9     2:10.25 Kim Fortner          27     6.36
  8   5   9     5:01.75 Matthew Weimer       16     2.75
  9   3   6     3:30.55 Drew Teclaw           5     2.62
 --   0  --- DNS ---    Mike Button          32     0.00


----------



## k1m

Aw heck...that other front wheel is just for left hand turns anyway, it only slowed me me down 1 lap! In the main I found out how long a GP1100 lasts if you charge it 2 weeks before you race and don't even peak it.....about 9 laps. Doh!


----------



## OvalmanPA

It's racing season so where are all our 1/18 scale drivers? Donalbain was here and itching to run his new FT18T.


----------

